# 2WW January 2013



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st January 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

Jen555, ICSI, 2nd January, 
LBoden, ICSI, 3rd January, 
Lilyana, IVF, 3rd January, 
Fat girl Slim, Clomid, 3rd Janurary, 
AMD, , 3rd January, 
Honey Bee, ICSI, 4th January, 
Sal 1, FET, 4th January, 
Clara34, , 4th January, 
Diesy, IUI, 6th January, 
Ballboy, IVF, 7th January, 
MaxwellHiggins, , 13th January, 
Lucina, IVF, 15th January, 
Beach, , 16th January, 
Nixsta2, FET, 17th January, 
borderbound, IUI, 18th January, 
EmJ82, ICSI, 20th January, 
LL_London, FET, 22nd January, 
EssieJean, IVF, 23rd January, 
cornwall, IVF, 23rd January, 
kimmy30, ICSI, 23rd January, 
penny48, IUI, 23rd January, 
weeble101, IVF, 23rd January, 
Lou La, FET, 24th January, 
Roo86, TBC, 25th January, 
Racqueluchi, IVF, 25th January, 
Christi, IVF, 25th January, 
fordy girl, ICSI, 26th January, 
Scooter5, IUI, 26th January, 
Ginaw1401, IVF, 27th January, 
Tilly1980, ICSI, 27th January, 
FeatherGentle, ICSI, 28th January, 
mrsknight, FET, 28th January, 
Langley Heart, IVF, 28th January, 
Birdy86, FET, 28th January, 
ROSIERO, IUI, 29th January, 
notgivingup, IVF, 29th January, 
Lucky Jen, IVF, 29th January, 
Babybiggles73, TBC, 30th January, 
penguin16, IVF, 30th January, 
Gingerbelle, ICSI, 31st January, 
Kllkkl2006, Clomid, TBC, 
Magpie27, IUI, TBC, 
Danielle1370, Clomid, TBC, 
supertrouper81, Natural, TBC, 
MrsMish, IVF, TBC, 
Emlore, DIUI, TBC, 
Dannixo, Clomid, TBC, 
Anjy, FET, TBC, 
[/csv]​


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello, is anyone else doing a festive 2WW  
Diesy


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep got 2 blastocysts put back in yesterday so have just started the 2ww. Think I am going to drive myself nuts - esp as I haven't been well since I got back from the hospital yesterday afternoon. When are you due to test?


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hellooooo!  Yaaay!  I'm not the only one having an alternative Crimbo    I had IUI on Thursday, testing 6th January.  Hey we are probably about the same stage because maybe fertisied at the same time.  Although I have no clue if this actually happened in my case    Did you have a 3 or a 5 day transfer?


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi

I had a day 5 transfer so test on the 3rd January. I was in so much pain when I got home so spent most of yesterday sleeping, then was sick - a lot! This morning I have woken up and am cramping slightly so am stressing out over that. How was the transfer for you? I am a nervous wreck over it all x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

It's stressful isn't it.  Good that you got a nice sleep.  I just had insemination so it was a bit like ET - nippy!  I'm quite tried too but I think it's because I went abroad for it and din't get home till Saturday night with a lot of travelling in between.  

What are you doing for Chrimbo?

Cramping is good!  I want some of that!  I manged to give myself a massive bruise injecting clexane into my belly so I'm trying to make sure I don't flash any skin accidentally - no-one knows I did it.  Like the no pressure approach.  

Hope you feel better soon, just listen to your body and what it wants.  I want to stay on the sofa all day but I need food shopping so I will go out for that soon.
x


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Things we go through eh! My belly is also bruised to death from all of my stimming injections so that isn't being shown to anyone as I resemble a pin cushion. Where did you go to get yours done? I went to the Hewitt Centre in Liverpool for the whole of our treatment, this was our second go and we had IVF with ICSI as my egg quality isn't great and with the first round the eggs were "eaten" (words of the embryologist) by the hubby's little men. I'm not sure if I'm so sore because my cervix was twisted backwards and had a kink so she had to move it forward (ouch is all I'll say to that!) and then they had to insert a rigid catheter to get around the kink in it. 

OMG you went through it alone! I've had my hubby and best mates looking out for me the whole time and think I would have cracked if I didn't have them to moan to and for them to chivvy me along when I was down.

Trust me you don't want this cramping as it is freaking me out as it is like bad period pains, the only positive thing is that my boobs have been sore since starting on the progesterone and this morning it seems that the pain has gone from them.

Sack off the shopping and have a sofa day - thats my plan to just lay on the sofa and watch TV. We are meant to be going out tonight but I'm not up for that so for the first time in 10years I will be staying in on Christmas Eve.

I am really chuffed that there is someone here to chat to and to help get me through these next two weeks - fingers crossed January will be holding good news for the two of us. Anyway lots of trashy TV to watch, speak to you later and go easy with the shopping xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Diesy and LBoden

Welcome to the thread

Wishing you both lots of luck for this 2ww may the new year bring your dream come true

 coming to you both



Donna


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there.  I want to join.  We had two   grade one blasts placed 12/22.  Low back pain pressure on left side of uterus.  Tired.  Test date 1/3.  On our way back to USA now. 20 hours flying.  Ugh.  Merry chrisymas.


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Morning Lilyana

Happy Christmas hun!! OMG you are nearing the end of your 2WW now, how on earth have you survived as I am desperate to check and they've only been in 2 days. I am getting mild cramps but nowhere near as bad as they have been, sore boobs have almost gone (normally AF makes them double in size almost and they are beyond sore so I'm taking that as a good sign), nothing tastes right either hubby made me coffee and it made me feel sick, woke up in the night with indigestion, strong smells and the smell of cooking are making me want to be sick too. Trying to keep everything crossed that this go works as this is our last NHS go in the UK. a 20hr flight OMG that will be torture, where are you flying to in the USA? My Aunt and Uncle live in Alabama, they moved there last year from Texas and before that they lived in Florida. Everything crossed for you hun and don't forget to share the tips on how you avoided the early test x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

*Merry Christmas 2WW buddies!* ​
Thank you Donna for the welcome and the luck! Especially at this time of year when everyone is so busy 

Yay, we are three! Yes LB it is lovely to have someone to share this with  Ouch re your cervix, that sounds absolutely unbearable! I couldn't have gone through that, they would have been scraping me off the ceiling! I hope it's all bend back the right way now  Like you I've been feeling a bit off - not quite cramps, nausea but not sore (.)(.) I'm not going to read anything into it, hard not to though but it could just be the drugs in my case, my body doesn't like drugs and I have a really low percentage of this working so don't want to get my hopes up. Even if it did work I'm not sure it would take. Don't mean to be doom and gloom but I'm just not sure this will happen this time. I haven't got the sharp proper cramps I had before when I was pg but then early days. I thought I wouldn't see any symptoms till later this week at least.

Hi Lilyanna, how was your trip and your back, ugh indeed. It took me 11 hours to get home I'm in the UK! I was worried about all the lifting and just the journey but it's all over now. When do you test?

I'm quite happy in my no testing bubble. I don't want to pop it with a negative test. I'm not drinking enough though! I keep trying and fail miserably. Going to try a glass an hour again. I find Christmas stressful too.

Well I hope you are both fine or getting there - Diesy  xxx


----------



## Jen555 (May 14, 2011)

Hi, my test date is 02/01/13, had a 3 day transfer last Thursday and I am going slowly mad!

Do you think it's far to early to test

Jen


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there fellow waiters....
LBoden, I am right before you with transfer the 22nd of December.....  My test date is Jan 3rd or 5th.....they said both so I'm not sure.  Travelling helps keep mind off of everything.  But, in the airport, I was dizzy and queasy and can't help but put a reason on it...  These drugs mimic pregnancy so its super confusing.  

Jen, I do think its far to early to test.  Don 't do it!!!!    lol.  I am going to try hard to enjoy being PUPO and to test a few days early.  I know it will be a roller coaster.  Hang in there.

Diesy, Good job being happy where you are.  How much were you told to drink?  It was hard to stay hydrated while traveling.  Now I have what feels like a yeast infection coming on..... ugh.  It was over 20 air hours for us plus a 2.5 hour drive home in the snow...  exhausted!  that helps keep mind busy.  

Thanks Donna for starting this thread.  Are you in the 2ww too?


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Lilyana - two hours in the snow - jeezo that is a drive!  Well hope you are settling in now, feet up lol.  

Jen - I'm with Lilyana, too early to test unless you want a negative.  Gotta let the implant and then it takes a bit of time for the liver to process the hCG to test.  

LB - how are you doing?
    
xx


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Donna I'm here again       due to test 3rd of Jan. 

I so hope it's my turn this time......

Good luck ladies lets start 2013 with some big fat positives xx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck Fat Girl Slim! ​    
Hope this is the one for you!
​How's everyone else doing?
xx


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Diesey,
Im having a hard time getting back on my time zone....is almost 2 am here....and I'm cooking, cleaning and paying bills.  Just catching up.  I'm confused as the signs the drugs give are signs of pregnancy.  Trying hard not to read so much into things....but...constantly observing.      Positive thoughts for everyone waiting!!!!


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello

I'm on day 3 of 2ww... I'm already impatient, how do people last the whole 12 weeks?


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Lilyana, just read your signature, very sorry to hear about your little girl, so sad.  Wishing you extra super strength   for this go.  Was it Reprofit you used?  They have a very strong success rate, I know of many that went there and now have a baby with Reprofit stamped on it's bottom!  Were you there last Thursday?  I feel very positive for you!

Ballboy, I have no interest in testing, I must be a freak!  Less than two weeks for you to go, keep busy is my only thought.


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi diesey.  Zoe's due date was 1/3/11. My test date is 1/3/13. I did go to reprofit.  Can't say enough good things about them.  We will return. For another try or a sibling.  Sadly I had to use de after I easily conceived.  But they are a true blessing.  Praying they are sticky beans for us all.


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh I had my transfer 12/22.  Saturday.


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey ladies. Thought I would join you I have been on the dec thread but think it closes new year. I had 2x 2day embies transferred on 18th dec. My test date is the 3rd Jan. This is our 6th attempt. Really praying. Had a very quiet Xmas. Stayed at home so the last week has dragged. Going slightly insane.


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi All

The wait is driving me mad!! I am feeling fine in myself and the cramps have stopped, the heartburn has gone and tbe bb's aren't as sore as they were. I was wasn't told anything about drinking extra - I do tend to drink quite a bit each day though so should be fine (I hope). I can't bear walking around shops as I can't regulate my temperature as I just keep getting too hot and then I feel heavy and dizzy, again though I'm trying not to read into it too much. I am desperate to test though but hubby said "NOOOOO", think that we will actually test on New Years Eve to see what it says, only reason I haven't done it sooner as I read that the hormones won't show up a positive until about 4 days after implantation so too early yet I think. Fingers crossed we all have stickers xxx


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Can you add my details to this thread, my official test date is 7th January. I am doing IVF and transferred on Xmas eve


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Lboden.  I read your post to my husband.  I feel the same exact way. All of a sudden I feel bigger and I get winded easy. These hormones are something.  I love being in the 2 ww.  I mean I love being considered pregnant again.  Looked after by my love and off litter box duty.  Lol.


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Evening Lilyana, fingers crossed if we are both feeling it then our prayers have been answered. Our kitties are outdoors trained so I don't have to do the litterbox but am also off most housework as hubby is being really good and wants me to rest as much as possible. Are any of you on the progesterone pessaries? OMG they are vile and the only good thing is that they are supposed to keep AF away xx


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm on progesterone pesseries, cyclogest the bullets ha! 5 progynova a day. Asprin, Clexane injections, folic & antibiotics before transfer. Drug combination makes me sick & my (.) (.) are agony & so tired all the time.


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL Cyclogest bullets and once daily folic is all that I'm on now but its a killer being on the progesterone as they are just vile x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to AMD and Ballboy 

Another day down ladies another day nearer to otd   

 all around

Donna


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Eeek I don't think I'm on the same 2WW as all of you.  I just seem to be on a kind of truth serum, tell it like it is and lump it.  Maybe because apart from here I'm a 2WWer in secret...mmm...or I really don't think it's going to work, too ancient for IUI.  I have dull pelvic aches and a little low grade nausea but that's it.  And I have really bad, painful pelvic scaring so it could all be down to that.

I'm sending out some patience and calm to you all   Have a good day!  Another day closer to testing!  (Although I'm really not bothered and could do 2WW indefinitely.


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't be silly Diesy you have as much chance as the rest of us - think positive, pray positive and maybe we might all get what we want xxx


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

I poas.  Negative of course.  Think ill do it every other day. I know the result does not mean anything.  My Embies only had five full days in there. I thought I could hold out longer.  But no.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks LB, just going on IUI success rates which are a lot lower than IVF and my advanced age.  Lots advise I'm wasting my time with my own eggs despite having lots of them.  But I picked IUI knowing all this    

Sounds to me like you are going great guns!  Woop wool!      

Lilyana I meant to say what a lovely test date you have.  Good luck    My test date is my late mother's birthday and the due date would be my parents wedding anniversary.    I love dates like that!

TTFN Secret Squirrel signing out  

PS  Lilyana, what are you like!  You have ages to go.


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi diesey.  We were at reprofit grand at same time.  I think your chances are as good as with ivf.  Two eggs is good.  I swear for me iui was super stressful. You sound good.  Keep the faith in your fertility.


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Can I join you lovely ladies

We are doing IVF/ICSI

OTD is 4th Jan for us....
Have felt like AF is arriving since day one past transfer ... 
Bad lower back aches
Extreme thirst... 

I am currently 7dp5dt

You ladies are all doing very well    

Lets hope it's a brilliant new year for us all xxx

HB xxx


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Morning Honey Bee,

I've had the crampy pains too (really bad for 2 days post ET, now they're just every now and again). How are you coping with the wait? I personally think that I might test on Monday as thats only 2 days early AND then I might have some good news for New Years. I haven't had any spotting etc though and the boobs seems to get sorer as the day goes on - after I sleep they don't hurt! Laura x


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey LBoden- the first week has flown by however today it feels like I have ages to go...
Got a feeling this week is going to drag !!! 

I really hope the early cramping AF feelings so early on is good news    
My boobs were sore before transfer... Have slightly got better however (sorry for tmi) my nipples are really really sore!!!!

I don't blame you for wanting to test slightly early.... I'm scared to I think... I'm worried to burst my pupo bubble 

HB xxx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Honey Bee - good sign of something working if you have feelings of AF coming.      

LB - that sounds like a good time to test if you are prepared for a false negative but fingers crossed it's a true positive!!!      

Me - no symptoms, just bad gas, progesterone   and rotten pelvic scar tissue pain.      Ah well, cannot wait to stop the clexane...I may have a party!  And also a  !!!  Already planning what I'm going to do if it's -ve.  I've been pg twice so know how it feels and darn it I don't feel nuffin much this time.


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi honeybee!  Your test date is one day from mine.  I am also extremely thirsty.  I googled side effects of progesterone.  It's cruel that pregnancy signs is side effect.   for everyone.


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey ladies. I'm naughty as tested negative on 10dp2dt. Test date not until the 3rd. So maybe still a little hope. Step away from the early tests ladies I'm not as positive now! Today I have pain in my left side of womb & lower back pain. Alsorts of stabbing shooting pains. I found the last week has gone sooo slow. But I have been at home for Xmas just DH & I.


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok ladies lets share our random old progesterone/PT symptoms to pass the time some more.

Also where are you all from?


----------



## Jen555 (May 14, 2011)

Hey LBoden,

Im from Northern Ireland, otd is 2nd Jan, had a 3dt of 2 lovely 8 cells on 20/12/12.

This is our 4th attempt, never had a BFP. Each of the other tries, I have had so many cramps, hot flushes, nausea but this time nothing except yesterday started to get pain in my groin?  Strange!!  

Each time I have bleed early, so been on constant knicker watch and I am driving myself mad!!! 

Jen xx


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

LADIES BACK AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS.....    
I really don't think it's worth it...AMD.... You still have time    

I having treatment at Bourne Hall in Cambridge and live on the outskirts of Norwich 

Can't wait to hear of everyone's new year starting off with the best start ever!!!!
Fingers crossed xxxx

HB XX

Ps look below at my signature for our long journey 

Neve had a bfp and last time bled before OTD... Will be excited to make it that far...


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL with the "step away from the pee sticks" and "knicker watch" - I dread going for a pee at the minute just in case.

Well this morning's "no cramps" has gone as I'm having slight twinges again on the left side and feel a bit bleugh (although that could be because of the amount of choc I have eaten over the last few hours while I've been home alone). I wouldn't mind but it doesn't even taste nice and I love chocolate so something is defo up with me. Since having the eggs put back I have had cramps, wind, trapped wind, I have had an upset stomach, woke up a few times in the night and been sick, had the worst heartburn EVER and have been so tired 12hrs sleep each day/night most days.

I'm from Wirral so opted to be seen at the Liverpool Women's Hospital as they have a lot better reputation than my local trust, I can't fault them tbh as they have been great and I have had loads of laughs with them, esp when they tell me what I have waffled on about when I've come out of anesthesia and the fact that the last time they put me under I was adamant that I was going to walk from theatre back to my room.

Lots of prayers that we all have sticky eggs and the best start to the New Year EVER!!


----------



## Jen555 (May 14, 2011)

Haha so funny LBoden, strange what the anesthetic does to you!!

I was talking to my dh about the no symptoms this time and he said actually at night you have been very windy!!! Opps - how embarrassing!  

I'm with GCRM in Glasgow, haven been with them for all 4 cycles, but think if this one fails we might try ARGC next.

Heading to Galway for New Years with my sis and her husband, so think I might do a wee test tomorrow morning. I will be 10dp3dt, so think it should be relatively accurate, if its negative might have a wee glass of champagne, don't want to go mad though incase it is a false negative. What do you think??

Jen xx


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Jen still early for you to test. 

I at Bourn Hall cambridge and live in Suffolk but from Yorkshire. 3 attempts at Bourn with donor egg & dh.Then 1 attempt in Madrid with donor egg & dh, then back at Bourn for 2 attempts with embryo donation.

Pray we all get a good start to the new year!


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Hiya Jen, yeah night wind seems to be a regular occurrence here too!! Can't you hold fire until New Years Eve and maybe get some private time for you and the hubby to do the test, at least then you are another day closer to the real test day. I'm going to make my hubby go buy our tests tomorrow - he will die of shame but I can't get them because you can guarantee that I will be spotted by a kid from school and it will be spread around faster than ******** does!

Honest Jen, the first time they knocked me out I apparently told the nurses when I was coming round which of them I liked and didn't like (although to be fair there is only 1 that I really didn't gel with over all of the treatments).

What is it like getting treatment abroad AMD? I think I like the security blanket of knowing that the hospital is only 30mins away if I need to go there or just want to ask questions.


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

AMD- I wonder if we ever saw each other in the waiting room and never knew.... 
I love it there....so beautiful!!!!

HB XXXX


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Going abroad is no problem you can turn into a holiday. We went for a long weekend to check out the clinic & have initial consult. It was hot so a nice break. I dealt with a fertility nurse who is English who organises everything for you & deals with the clinic. Everything was explained clearly & in detail & at no point did you not know what was happening. She was always at the end of the phone or email if we had any questions. We were sent a prescription to get drugs etc. It is very expensive as all treatment is especially as you need to add on flights & accomm & we had 2 trips. We did alot of research into all clinics abroad & again the nurse helps & we were guided towards Madrid. I had an egg share donor on the UK & the quality of the eggs was poor. Abroad they are young good quality eggs & it's anonymous. It isn't in the UK. Clinics are friendly & clean. Only problem we had was after transfer I needed hospital treatment as I had severe uterine contractions was in agony & put on a drip. The clinic responded immediately & I was treated but had to stay longer etc. We went for a week second time for transfer then we went to blast then I got ill so costs mounted. I got an infection. Don't know where from maybe had before I left. I do get regular infections I now have antibiotics before transfer. Every attempt I have had my white cells have been raised. I know many who have gone abroad & nearly all are either pregnant or have children. What happened to me was unlucky. It was alot to organise but I need donor eggs due to turners syndrome & after our 3 failed attempts in the UK we were put on a waiting list back at the bottom & told could be a 5 yr wait. There are no waiting lists abroad. No one donates in the UK abroad it's not seen as an issue. I was still matched to the donor like you are here etc. only when I returned & looked into DH we discovered many issues & embryo donation was then offered. Frustrated that clinics dont look into men much & we feel we now wasted thousands going to Madrid as we were told embie donation the best way.Our 5th attempt worked 1st time this way but sadly MC! So here we are again & praying lots. I'm not doing anymore after this as my body has had enough of 5 yrs of fertility treatment a MC & endless spinal surgery & still needing more.


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Hb maybe what day did you have transfer?


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

AMD- what a journey you have had.... A real inspiration!!!! 
Embryo Transfer was Sat 22nd Dec..


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

OMG AMD you have been through so much! Keep positive hun x


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Hb thanks & I was tues 18th December.


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

Ajwwwwwww amdhuge hugs    let's all pray this is your time.....let's hope 2013 is our year for each and everyone of us.

       Happy New Year everyone xx


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi All

Since we are all getting a bit nervy now and are reaching for the pee sticks, I found this and thought that it might ground some of us again and prevent us from trying to test too early. It shows that I still have 2 days before I should be able to get the correct result so I will try to hold out until then. Hope it helps, Laura xxx

***this is what happens in a 3dt :*

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

***this is what happens in a 5dt :*

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

How is everyone feeling now
I'm not tempted to test as I am happy in my pupo bubble.... I'm in no hurry for it to possibly come crashing down around me.... 
I'm just on the awful knicker watch... Today on our last cycle was the day I started to spot slightly... Tomorrow was more spotting then the full bleed started the next day... 
That's driving me mad as it is...!!!! 
Just a few more days ladies.... Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!

Hopefully no crashing will be happening for any of us!!!!!!!!!!


Love you all xxxx

HB xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Honey Bee welcome to the thread 

one day closer to OTD for all

AMD  this is your time

I will be out tomorrow but i just wanted to take this opportunity to say

Hello Ladies

On behalf of FF



You may also wish to take a peek at this link too  CLICK HERE

Donna​


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to say best of luck to everyone. I'm also on the two week wait....the longest 2 weeks of our life!

I had a split embryo transfer, so one was put back on Boxing Day (day 3, which was 12 cells) and the other, which was a good grade blastocyst, was put back on Friday.  I am trying to stay positive, so far I have not had any symptoms at all though so I sometimes feel quite paranoid it's not working, but I have to remember we are all different and maybe not everyone gets symptoms.

We are all in for a dry NYE (and it's our wedding anniversary too, boo!) but I hope you all manage to enjoy it. And let's hope 2013 is an incredible year for each one of us.

X


----------



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I was on the December thread but guess people are moving to the jan thread now! This might be mad and to be honest clutching at straws but I was just wondering if anyone thinks its worth me doin a first response test tomorrow? It will be 14 days past a 5 day blast transfer.... I tested negative Saturday with a clear blue and neg today, with a cheapy boots one.  

I am due to ring my clinic ( i had uk treatment) tomorrow with my results, I'm not sure what to expect from them as this is my first go, will they ask me to go for blood test or not ? Will they say to try with a frozen transfer straight away.? So many questions.....

Sorry I'll stop rambling now, just after some views of more experienced people I guess.


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi SSC.... a dry Xmas and NYE is rather boring however will hopefully be worth it all in the end!!! I have eaten for England instead!!!    

TillyT- every clinic/area seems to be different...
However I shall share our last fresh cycle with you as I'm sure it should be similar...
I felt just the same and panicked calling my GP etc as I had no idea on what to expect!!

Firstly if AF hasn't arrived its deaf worth doing another test!!!! Fingers crossed you have a late bloomer!!!!! 
      really am preying this is the case!!!

Our fist fresh cycle I started to spot 4 days before OTD....
I knew it was over then tbh... 
I called them and they told me to carry on with the meds and to test on OTD... ( it's been know for woman to bleed and still get a bfp)

On OTD obviously it was negative 

I called them then they asked me if I wanted to book a follow up appointment or did I want to wait....
I also had to stop all meds...

I chose to have a follow up straight away and didn't want to wait... 
The follow up appointment (for us) was about 4-5 weeks after the negative result...

At the follow up appointment I got the chance to ask lots of questions for example if they knew of any reason on why it didn't work...??
And for us why our fertilisation rate wasn't great etc...

If you are NHS funded like ourselves the process will likely be the same...

We were then asked when we would like to start again using our frozen...
I said straight away..
They confirmed I had had another bleed since the negative result ( I had just had one)
Their rules are to have two full bleeds before going ahead...


It was day 21 of the third bleed I was able to start DR again...

Frozen is soooooooo much simpler that a fresh cycle... Much shorter too...

Hope that has helped you with a rough idea  

Super hugs and   for a good result tomorrow...

HB XXXX


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi SSC.... a dry Xmas and NYE is rather boring however will hopefully be worth it all in the end!!! I have eaten for England instead!!!    

TillyT- every clinic/area seems to be different...
However I shall share our last fresh cycle with you as I'm sure it should be similar...
I felt just the same and panicked calling my GP etc as I had no idea on what to expect!!

Firstly if AF hasn't arrived its deaf worth doing another test!!!! Fingers crossed you have a late bloomer!!!!! 
      really am preying this is the case!!!

Our fist fresh cycle I started to spot 4 days before OTD....
I knew it was over then tbh... 
I called them and they told me to carry on with the meds and to test on OTD... ( it's been know for woman to bleed and still get a bfp)

On OTD obviously it was negative 

I called them then they asked me if I wanted to book a follow up appointment or did I want to wait....
I also had to stop all meds...

I chose to have a follow up straight away and didn't want to wait... 
The follow up appointment (for us) was about 4-5 weeks after the negative result...

At the follow up appointment I got the chance to ask lots of questions for example if they knew of any reason on why it didn't work...??
And for us why our fertilisation rate wasn't great etc...

If you are NHS funded like ourselves the process will likely be the same...

We were then asked when we would like to start again using our frozen...
I said straight away..
They confirmed I had had another bleed since the negative result ( I had just had one)
Their rules are to have two full bleeds before going ahead...


It was day 21 of the third bleed I was able to start DR again...

Frozen is soooooooo much simpler that a fresh cycle... Much shorter too...

Hope that has helped you with a rough idea  

Super hugs and   for a good result tomorrow...

HB XXXX


----------



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks honey bee, great advice, we are an NHS cycle too so I expect it will all be similar. I am not sure that I will get to speak to anyone theere tomorrow as they said they had a very busy clinic after the Christmas close down.

I haven't bled at all but still cramping, I have had a donor egg cycle, and have been taking cyclogest and Progynova, deep joy!

Anyway will test tomorrow, you never know miracles do happen to some people


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Tilly 
2 days can really make all the difference!!!! Really       ing for you!!!

Good luck for tomorrow.... A good sign is deff not bleeding....... tomorrow will tell xxxxxx

Try getting a good nights sleep xxx

HB XXXX


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Ps... Have blown you a few good luck bubbles xxxx


----------



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Awwww thanks  

Lots of positive energy whizzing round this forum at the moment.

You sleep well too


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck Tilly! Praying you have good news today X


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Good Luck Tilly I really hope that it is positive news for you today and I have heard that 2 days can make all the difference as the levels of the preggers hormone develop slower in some people so it might have just been too low to detect in your pee at first. Let us all know how you get on.

I wanted to do a test today but the hubby still says no, I have found some old basic ones though from when we had Chlomid so I might see if I can convince him to let me pee on one tonight before we go to the party, although tbh I am petrified so might just chicken out as the 2WW isn't that bad now that I am used to it. 

HB it is certainly going to be a different NYE here with me not drinking, but thinking positively it means I can drive us home so saves us a fortune on taxis to my friends' and back. Anyway I have survived without a drink for this long what is one more night!


----------



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all
Well it is negative, not even a faint second line. I'm given up on the testing now, especially as I think I have used every brand in boots! 
Will hopefully speak to the clinic later and see what they say. Going round to friends later, I'm driving as although I know I can drink now I think after all this time off alcohol I'm really not that bothered. It will be nice to go to friends tonight take my mind off things and stop me googling for a night!

Best of luck for 2013 everyone.
Xx


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

TILLY- I really was hoping your news would be different...  


For now.... 

Enjoy an alcoholic drink tonight with your friends... Do all the things that have been restricted with tx
Lean on your partner you are stronger than you think...
Be kind to yourself and do not give yourself a hard time... I'm continuing to be here for you if you need any support or just a chat...
Remember you can inbox too xxxx
If you need time out that's perfectly normal too... Just come back when you feel you want too...

IF or when you feel strong enough to have your follow up it will help lots...
Take comfort in knowing you have your frosties tucked away waiting for you... When you are ready....

Sending you a really big    
Remember that you have friends on here now and you are not alone... 

2013 will be all of our years... 


HB xxx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Tilly - sorry to hear of your negative


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

*Lots of fingers and toes crossed for you all over the next few days. Bring on the bfp's!*​           

H a p p y H o g m a n a y !


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Awww Tilly I am so sorry about your result. Try not to be too down though chick and defo talk to your mates and hubby, mine were invaluable when my first round went wrong. HUGE HUGS xxx


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Tilly so sorry to hear your news. Look after each other.

So ladies I'm 13dp2dt. Still negative. Otd is Thursday but doubt it will change.


----------



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words it really is appreciated. My hubby is a man of few words, but I know that he is disappointed about what's happened, but his main concern is that I am ok.

We know this isn't the end of the road for us, we have 3 frosties and I really am keen to go back to them sooner rather than later, perhaps before Easter, we will see what the clinic says. But we all learn from experience and this sure has been a learning experience.  I feel all of this process, even from e beginning being diagnosed with POF at 30 has made both me and my husband stronger as individuals and as a couple.

Now I'm off to do something special on the last day of 2012, don't know what yet though! Hope you all do as well. It has been a memorable year for lots of reasons, for all of us I'm sure.

Bring on 2013, and all that you want to throw at us!

Xx


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry Tilly.  Hugs


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

AMD if test day is Thursday then wait until then hun before you have another sneaky peek. x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Tilly so very sorry honey, i hope whatever you choose to do its something enjoyable on this last day of 2012

AMD        

Just to say i didnt show BFP on HPT until 15days past 2dt theres still time honey i   the result changes for you

 to all

Donna


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Tilly I am so sorry to hear your news.  Stay strong and good on you for going out and making the most of tonight.

AMD - I would hold off if I were you. Ignorance is bliss to some degree, you may question whatever result you get anyhow, so it may not make you feel much better.

I am feeling very down in the dumps, in fact very angry at myself.  I got a phone call today from the clinic to tell me to stop taking prednisolone, I suddenly realised I hadnt been taking it at all. Somehow when my medications changed after Embryo Transfer I put the prednisolone in my box with all the other meds that I have stopped. I have been so careful up until now that I am furious I could make such a mistake. I feel sick to my stomach as I believe that was the steroid that would help my immune system (as I have v high NK cells) and assist with implantation and I didnt take it during the most vital days.  I am now scared its all over for us (again!) and it's all my fault.

X


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi SSC, could you ring your clinic to ask for some advice? Honestly though don't stress out as thats not good either.

Anyway I'm off for a sleep before the New Year festivities begin, I hope that you all have a lovely night and that 2013 brings us all everything we desire. Laura xxx


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Laura,

I only realised I wasnt taking it when the clinic called me today to tell me to stop taking it. I was so upset when I realised my mistake. They discussed it with the top doc at the clinic and he made a decision that I should actually take it for a few days as I havent been taking it and they will check my bloods on Wednesday. They told me not to worry, but now I realise that is the drug that helps with implantation as it helps with my immune issues.

I know feeling so upset and angry at myself will only make things worse. I guess I just have to put it to the back of my mind and pray and hope for the best now. Let's hope Mother Nature is on my side this time!

I need to go and make amends with my husband, who I think is still upset with me, and try and enjoy what is left of the evening before my next lot of injections. I hope by the end of next year all of us are in much happier places.

Lots of love to all and may 2013 be full of good times for all of you X


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi SSC, don't feel bad, none of this is an exact science and if they told you to take it for a few days then that's good.  Maybe a short blast now, nearer the action will be as good as having taken it before.  Fingers crossed    Happy New Year when it comes.


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

SSC.... Don't panic... I cycled alongside someone the fist time that did something similar... She ended up with a bfp... (I was the one with the bfn and I did everything to the book)
If its going to happen it will.... You need to be positive now...

Can you believe it.... It's so close to 2013!!!!!!

The next few days could change our lives forever!!! Let hope so xxxxxx

Love you all HB xxx


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks ladies. I am so happy I decided to join this thread as your support and words of encouragement are invaluable. I almost wasnt going to as I was chatting on here during my last two cycles and started feeling a bit superstitious, I thought maybe I should avoid the site, (ridiculous I know!) but I am so glad to be able to chat things through.  HB - that is so encouraging to know. I have had IVIG too, so hopefully that will help my immune problems.

I know that life is mapped out for us all and I truly believe that things happen for a reason. I am usually so controlled and organised that I still cant believe I made such a mistake. Let's hope my embies didnt need that steroid and they are happy to attach anyhow. I do keep feeling paranoid that I have no symptoms that women talk about, i.e. cramping, sharp pains etc, but perhaps we are all different and maybe those feelings are yet to come.

Thanks again, I will try and pick myself up, I just hope I am not awake all night beating myself up about it. Tonight I start the Gestone injections which are HUGE and awful looking, I kind of feel I deserve a massive needle in my butt for being such an idiot.  Tomorrow is a new day, a new year in fact, so I will start looking up.

Happy New Year to you all. Lets all try and be positive about 2013, I have always loved odd numbers!!!

X


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Glad you're here SSC!  Safety in numbers!  

I'm waiting on friends arriving but neither me nor the uterus want to go out.  Quite a lot of scar tissue pelvic pain going on and just want to curl up.  None of my chums know what I'm up to so need to get it together.  Oh I could sleep standing up, up my friends are in for  real treat tonight!  Hope everyone's having a nice NY!


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

I am 8 days into into 2ww and I've done 3 tests (all negative). This is my third time and all my positivity is slowly trickling away. My egg collection went great - all good grade embryos and apart from the 2 used I have 8 frozen.... But all the people I know seem to have got pregnant when they've only collected 2 poor grade and they hit the jackpot first time around.

Both previous times I had chemical pregnancies and this time I thought it would be different. I know it's not the end of the road but I'm starting to feel sorry for myself. What a long road this is and how lucky for people that only tread on it a short while. My greatest wish is that my journey ends soon.


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Ballboy totally understand how you feel. I did some tests upto 10dp2dt & negative. My otd isn't until thurs at 16dp2dt but I'm not expecting a positive at all. Sadly this is our last & 6th time. So I'm finding the negatives harder this time around. Egg donor was always a slight chance for us as I have always know I can't have children but having the little bit of hope given back to me through donor eased the heartache but now feel like been kicked again. Fascinates me how it works for some. My friend had ivf once with twins & sailed through. Surprised I'm still trying!

You have tested early tho & there still is plenty of time.x


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Evening ladies, 

BB you have tested really early so don't be downheartened until the actual test day as things can change. You are only 8dpt and depending on how old the eggs were when they were put in your hormones probably wouldn't be high enough to be detected on an early ID test.

This is my second time going through it so can't imagine how you feel AMD going through it 6 times. I cried for a week after our first cycle ended with no embryos being suitable for transfer and wouldn't speak to my husband for a whole day as I just felt like I was having a breakdown and couldn't physically talk to anyone. Also sat and cried in the hospital when they detected that I had cysts and had to book me in for emergency removal of them - I blame the drugs for making a hormonal witch as I never cry!!

I think that I am going to be good and wait until the 3rd to do mine as I only really wanted to test early because my dad works abroad and I wanted to give him the result before he went back, however I realised that I want it keeping top secret from my mother until after the scan etc as she is mega motor mouth and can't keep a secret. I have been getting bad twinges on both sides for 2 days now that feels likesomeone is giving me an electric shock but after a minute the pain goes away - really confusing me!!

Anyway no more testing until the actual test day as you need to remain positive as negative energy won't do you any good at all. Sticky vibes for another few days ladies xxx


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

How was your evening in the end Diesy? Mine definitely goes down as the worst NYE ever!

I sure know I am back on steroids. My brain feels wired and I only got 4 hours sleep last night.

Ballboy -  Which clinic are you at? Please dont give up hope yet, its too early. Positive thinking - I know how hard it is, but I do believe it's really important. Even with my massive error I am trying to convince myself my embryos didnt need that steroid for a few days and I still have a chance.  When all you have ever had is bad news its hard to imagine anything else, but we must have believed there was a chance at some point, or we wouldnt be putting ourselves through this, right?! 

Come on ladies. Let's not torture ourselves more than is necessary. No more early testing!!! 

I popped in to see a family friend today as they have just moved house. Her husband earns so much money, their house is amazing and their baby is the cutest little girl ever. Sometimes it feels people have everything. We literally cant afford to do this again and we will probably never be able to afford to buy a house -  sometimes life feels very unfair. I know all these hormones don't help us at all. I am not a jealous person at all, it just feels there are some people that always land on their feet and others that constantly fight off bad luck. I do know I am lucky in so many ways though and there are so many people much worse off than us. Rant over.

On the upside I finally went out and did something nice today. I went to the cinema with my mum and watched The Impossible - I sobbed the whole way through it but I thought it was a great film - and a good reminder that some people go through an awful lot worse. Only problem is I dont think it got the happy hormones racing around my body!

I hope you are all bearing up OK X


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, you've really helped me so thank you ladies. I haven't been particularly hormonal this cycle (surprisingly) but I've cried a bit the last 2 days. I know its not over yet but as you all know - you're always just searching for that positive sign that this time it just may come true! (FYI I am at Homerton).

I've just been to see a friend whose friend has just adopted a 10 month baby in Scotland and they started the process in march and now have a baby boy! I'm a way off turning to adoption but it surprised me how fast it was.

Thank you lovelies xxxxx


----------



## sal 1 (May 2, 2009)

good evening ladies first of all I want to wish you all a very Happy 2013
I just wondered if i could join you. I had FET with one embryo transfered on 18th dec and i'm due to test on 4th Jan. I dont think i've had any symptoms this time. I really want to test now but at the same time know i'll wait till friday as i couldnt stand it being negative if it was just too early i'd rather only see the negative once if i have to see it at all.


Hurry up friday.............


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Evening ladies  

Please back away from the pee sticks!!!!    
It's worse re living a negative test again and again.... 

Ball boy.... Come on... You have plenty of time...    I feel so sad how this journey is so much harder for some than others.... Just doesn't seem fair!!!

Sal1 welcome to the madness... We are sharing the same  otd ... It's killing me the wait!!! 
We can do it!!!

SSC I'm so glad you managed to do something nice  I hate too sometimes seeing others so happy in what appears to be everything we ever dream of....
DH always reminds me... You just never know... We are rich by having each other etc...
He is totally right but doesn't stop the feelings.

Last night I fell down our stairs at home and have a few bruises and a broken toe.... I'm really kicking myself... I'm frightened I could have ruined everything..
I am ok and managed not to hurt my tummy or back,, 
Has anyone had any type of spotting or bleeding Last time I did... This time I  haven't.... Really frightened to get excited!!

Is it normal to get to test date without a bleed then to go on and get a bad result

Love you all HB xxx


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi all

HB are you ok after your fall, take it easy hun as you don't want to be doing too much. Ive had no spotting or bleeding at all and that is what is scaring the poop out of me as I thought that almost everyone got the spotting. 

I want to know if it is a positive result on Thursday then will the hospital make me carry on with the cyclogest pessaries as I have read in a few places that people have been asked to take them right up to their 12 week scan as it helps with everything. As much as I hate them if they are going to do some good then I will obviously carry on with them. 

I've got bad insomnia at the minute and my brain just won't switch off so I got back up out of bed to watch some TV and hopefully chill out some more. I have also been getting a few shooting pains when i move too fast or when i lie in certain positions which are freaking me out a bit - any of you having/have had them?

Laura x


----------



## clara34 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi fellow 2ww-ers! 
I'm so glad I found this forum as I've been going quietly crazy waiting...
I had a transfer of two 5day blastocysts on 22nd December, and test day is 4th Jan. I also had mild OHSS after egg collection, but that is now healing. 
Emotions have been really up and down. For a few days I was convinced it had worked as I was getting mini cramps three or four times a day, and my boobs were really sore, but I read that can equally be because of the hormones I am taking. Then yesterday I suddenly started feeling really negative and angry that I' allowed myself to build my hopes up. The doctor said when I started treatment that the chances of success were around 33%, so I have been trying all along to keep expectations realistic. 
Giving up coffee has also been a big challenge, but I've managed to get it down to one cup a day. 
So, just another two days to go before OTD...
Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello girlies!  How are you all?  

HB - ohmygoodness, what are you like?  As if being on 2WW wasn't enough you've gone and taken up stunt work!  I hope you are feeling okay and the toe doesn't hurt too much.  

BB -   can't be getting worked up about results before your test date!    Literally this stuff needs time to register in your body so give it a chance to do it's thing.  Glad you are feeling better about it!    It's about a 9 month turnaround to adopt where I am, or it was 18 months ago when I looked into it.  I'd only get a 3 year old because of my age but then I couldn't adopt because I lost my job.  

LB - yup progesterone till week 12 I'm afraid if you get a positive.  It supports pregnancy and reduces miscarriage so it's worth it in the end.  Are you still feeling dizzy and stuff?

Clara123 - not long now doll, keep your chin up.  

SSC - my evening was lovely thank you.  Also went to Inverary yesterday, lots of loch water which was very calming although did almost get blown away at Rest and be thankful.  We must of swapped New Years because mine are usually awful and this one wasn't.  Was it because of 2WW or just not being able to party as much as usual.  I'm Scottish so it's out national holiday, more pressure because you really do HAVE to have a good time.      I'm broke and in debt if it makes you feel any better.  Flippin cuts, honestly, go cut a banker's bonus before you take my job...well they didn't listen to me, did they?  

AMD - still got everything crossed for you!  It's not over yet.  What a trial it has all been for you, you are so brave and valiant through it!  I couldn't have done what you've done!

Lilyana - how are you doing?  

Everybody else 2013  to you!


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks diesy. I've had no choice. Really nervous now about tommorows result! Knowing its all over & nowhere else to go if its negative is just awful. 

Hb hope your ok. 

Welcome to the madness Clara!


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Honey Bee - you are absolutely right. I may not have money or a body that functions as it should, but I have an amazing husband and wonderful friends so I must count my blessings!  You poor thing, falling down the stairs, broken toes are painful and there isn't a lot you can do for them!  I have made friends with a lady at the clinic I am at, she is now 9 weeks pregnant and the day after transfer she fell down the stairs.  Then two days later she was out walking and a lady collapsed and started fitting so she had to physically lift her - and that didnt affect her result. I think embryos are much tougher than we give them credit for and if its a viable pregnancy they'll survive, so try not to panic too much.

Welcome Sal - the big day is so close for you, best of luck! Hold out until Friday though. I am the same, I have not had any symptoms either.

Welcome Clara - not long to go for you now! I think the way you are feeling is totally normal.  I am sure party of not believing it has worked is partly self protection. If we believe it has worked we have further to fall if we do get bad news, right?! Every morning I wake up and I want to feel something, anything that gives me a sign that it has worked. But every morning I wake up and feel totally 'normal'.

Laura - Yes, it is likely you will have to carry on with the cyclogest. I also have to do gestone injections which are really nasty, they make cyclogest seem like a pleasure ;-)  I am also an insomniac at the moment. I can get to sleep but I wake up very early, I am blaming the steroids for that though. A few days ago I also had some quick sharp pains if I moved in a strange way or too quickly, the pains were around my hip bones. It hasnt happened in the last couple of days though.

Diesy - I am so glad you enjoyed NYE. I really want to go to Scotland one year for NYE, it's been on my To Do list for years. I was meant to go for my Hen Do but that was in 2010 when we had the really bad snow and our flight was cancelled :-( NYE is our wedding anniversary and yes, most years I have had a great night, so I guess this year I swapped with you. It was rubbish because it was the day I found out I had made the mistake with my meds, so I was very upset and angry with myself and my husband wasnt in the best of moods with me either. I also had to start the dreaded gestone injections.

AMD - keep positive, just one more day to go!!!

X


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

*AMD*  

SSC - my Hogmanay is usually so rubbish, this year we went out for a drink local and had friends over which made a nice change. Not that exciting. Next year we're taking about doing Edinburgh. It's been years since I've done the street party.

Take it easy everyone, still a bank hol here .


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Jen- good luck for today!!!!!  

HB xxx

We will start to get our results now coming in....... Eeeeeek!!!!


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Jen55 - good luck for today hunny, don't forget to tell us how you get on. Guess this is going to be a daily theme for the next few days eh as all of our dates come in.

Diesy - I honestly don't mind taking them as yeah they are vile and horrible BUT if they are going to help to support the pregnancy (fingers crossed thats what it is tomorrow) then I'm all for it. I've waited years to get to this stage so would literally do anything at the minute. Oh Diesy the light headedness has mostly gone and I only get it when I have been walking for too long and think its because I'm struggling to regulate my temperature and am constantly hot at the minute (should save a fortune on the central heating bill!)

SSC - your shooting pains sound exactly the same as mine as mine are on the hip bones too but they literally come and go maybe 2 or 3 times a day. TBH the only time they bother me is at bed time as they seem to get worse when I lie on my side, I can't sleep on my back so the only position I have found that is comfy is laying half on my front and holding my hip as that seems to make the pain go away.

Clara54 - welcome to the mad house and I hope that the result later in the week is a positive one for you hun.

AMD - ahhhh its our pee stick day tomorrow!! How are you feeling about it?

Righty ladies I am home alone today so I am planning on watching some more Harry Potter, I have spent this morning updating my new diary and calendar and have the joy of a pile of ironing to get through as I want to get all my clothes ready for the big return to work on Monday. Things I do to keep myself amused and to stay away from the pee sticks! Hope you all have a lovely day and don't forget to stay positive! Love Laura x


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck Jen!!!

Laura - sounds like you are suffering with those pains much more frequently than I am. It's the only 'symptom' I got, so I kind of found them comforting as it made me think maybe something was happening. But I've not had them for a few days now. Sorry it's making you so uncomfortable though. 

Not sure what to do with myself today. Need to keep occupied or Monday will take forever to come around X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Happy New Year

Hope it brings you all lots of luck

Sal 1 and Clara34 Welcome to the thread 

Jen our first OTD lady lots of  for today

Will be back later on to update the list 

Donna


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I've been hesitating to post my news as I don't want to negatively influence this board!  I tested way early and have a growing strong positive result since Saturday.  I get my bloodwork tomorrow.  I had spotting for four days (brown), burping, nausea, sore breasts, darkened nipples, fatigue and thirst and frequent urination.  Each baby is different and if you didn't show positive early does not mean you won't.  I have a strong feeling we have twins on board as everything is so intense so soon.  I wish everyone the very best on getting their positives.           for you all.


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

YAY Lilyana it sounds like fantastic news is on the cards for tomorrow, fingers crossed we all have lots of excellent news to share over the coming week xxx


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Great news lilyana.

Lboden I'm very nervous about testing tomorrow. Couldn't wait to do an early test but now I don't want to test! How about you?


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Snap AMD I was desperate to test early but now am a bit scared that the day is almost here (1 more sleep till our D-Day!) I'm going to have to get out of bed about 7am to do the test before the hubby goes to work too. Do you feel any different? I've been trying to pass the time today by watching DVDs, doing washing and ironing, writing school reports and planning my lessons for when I am back in work next week x


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't tell as I get lots of symptoms with the drugs. I'm on 5 x progynova a day amongst all the other drugs which all make me feel sick. My (.) (.) hurt before I had transfer again down to the drugs. My last attempt I got a positive & one thing that appeared different was extreme tiredness. This time I'm very lively. To be honest I'm not expecting a positive. Not being negative I just feel it in myself.


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all
May I join in?
Clomid round 3 for me at 50mg
I'm day 20 today at hosp for day 22 bloods tomorrow
Consultant app jan 24 to get results of blood work
For last 3 months and to see what's next
Long winding road but were all here together x


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello Ladies. 

I'm having donor insemination at home by DP (eek!) tomorrow and flying to Denmark on Friday for IUI that morning - which means my TWW ends of 18th Jan. 

I'm on CD11 and have 2 13's and one 21 - my lining is only 4.7... but it's grown 1.6mm in two days, last time my lining was 5.2 morning before trigger but it had only grown .7mm in 4 days, so I'm hoping that this time's a bit better... 

Babydust to all!


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Ladies..... I have to come clean..... I have continued all tww so far to nag at you all not to test early....

First of all a massive 
Congratulations lilyana for your     you were naughty testing  

Anyone heard from Jen

Good luck to all you good girls testing tomorrow  


Sorry about this tmi....

Today when I wiped I swear the gel residue was slightly pink.... I panicked loads...
I then got the attitude doesn't matter if I test... If I'm about to bleed its a negative anyway...
DH got rather upset seeing me going as crazy as I was so agreed to go out and get a clear blue test...

It was   2-3 weeks!!!!!
I am so scared now as was seeing a slight pink tinge (not even enough to say it was spotting) 
It's going to be a long long wait this week and keep peeing on sticks... 

Preying    Friday it's the same and AF stays away!!!!


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry ladies for being naughty


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Tut tut hb you naughty girl! But huge congrats....


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

YAY more good news! Huge congrats HB, as for the tinge it could be anything hun so don't stress and just mention it to your doctor so that they are aware x


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow hb fanbloodytastic news hunny.....woooooooop wooooooop what a brilliant start to our first 2 week wait in 2013!!!!

Arghhhhhhh I'm due to test tommorrow and can't quite bring myself to do it...... So nervous I really want it to be a bfp......but afraid it will be a bfn    

In my heart of hearts I'm sure t will be negative..... But in my hopes of hopes I want a positive


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

Yay excellent news lilyana good luck tommorrow hunny     for you cx


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Honeybee!
Great news!  Congrats.  Now starts another roller coaster ride.....  : )  To all of you about to test, good luck.  I get my blood work tomorrow.  Was very happy to see my line very dark today......hope it stays....  BTW, the OB office says I'm a month along?  How is that?  Transfer was 12/22.  Funny....they go back to the first day of your last period.  That means....only 8 more to go!  : ) 

Good luck everybody!  Keep them coming!!!


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

FGS - good luck for tomorrow hun, I am literally feeling sick with nerves at the thought of doing my test in the morning. I didn't think that they would go back to your last period Lilyana esp as we have physically had them put back so we have a more exact guess of when they actually implanted. Hoping all these positive vibes continue into tomorrow x


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Me too LBoden....please keep them coming!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome to borderbound and kllkkl2006

Honeybee and Lilyana        for testing on OTD tomorrow!
Lboden and AMD  for OTD tomorrow 
Fat girl slim     for a BFP for you tomorrow 

Another day down ladies, one step nearer to OTD

 

Donna


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Congratulations for all those BFPs, one step closer to the end goal!!! I've been testing and getting negatives. I had a complete meltdown today and was very upset so decided to look into other clinics as Homerton has a low birth rate for my age group. I had a reply that it could be an option which cheered me up. I'm still only 9dp3dt and did my last test last night.

Not going to buy anymore. I'll test before I go to hospital so I don't get the shock of hearing deon the nurse that it's definately over. After getting two early positives the 1st 2 times the shock of getting negatives has been a bit much.

Bloody 2 week waits are the pits!!!!!! Come on ladies and get those BFPs rolling in xxx


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hurry up ladies   

Mine is still   but OTD is tomorrow


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Ballboy- I sound a massive hypocrite now... Please stop testing i first tested 12p5dt
That's the equivalent to 14 days past a 3dt.... There really is time!!!! Xxx please don't let yourself get stressed xxxxxxxx
I am glad you feel good for having options... It's deff not over though


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok ladies well I did the pee stick this morning and got a    am so over the moon as we've waited so long for this result. The result came up on the test within seconds and not the 5 mins it said to wait, by the end of the 5mins it was a very dark set of lines on the test. OMG OMG OMG!!! Fingers crossed for the others who are testing today and later in the week xxx


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations LBoden!!!!!!!


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning all! 

AMD Good luck today, I really want to hear some good news from you.  Sending you all my good luck vibes.

Laura - I am thrilled for you. I can only imagine how happy you must feel right now.

Lilyana - Big congrats and I hope today goes well!!

HoneyBee - Huge congratualtions to you. You must be so over the moon

FatGirlSlim - Wishing you all the luck in the world today.

Hello to borderbound and kllkkl2006 - and best of luck in this crazy journey! 

I wish all you ladies with the new fantastic BFP news a stress free and healthy pregnancy. I am so blimming delighted for you all, good news gives the rest of us faith that this crazy journey can result in happiness!! 

Ballboy - Please dont lose faith yet, it is too early!

As for me - Yesterday my DH and I went to Bluewater for lunch and a little browse. I was getting some twinges and when I went to the loo I had a small amount of white discharge (sorry TMI!!)  I dont know why but I suddenly got very excited that maybe, just maybe these were positive signs. I felt so happy and relaxed the rest of the day.  Then I realised I have been doing the gestone injections for a couple of days, so of course this could be causing symptoms.  

Then last night I woke up saturated, having terrible night sweats. It has always been the two nights before my OTD I have had the night sweats and then AF has arrived the day after night sweats (day before OTD, which would be this Sunday), so am feeling a bit worried and praying it is not history repeating itself.  Saying that, this time the night sweats have started much earlier, so maybe its different.  Did any one else suffer with night sweats? 

I am really beginning to drive myself insane. And I think my husband is getting bored of listening to me!  X


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you Honeybee. I've stopped and enjoying being PUPO again. Congratulations on your BFP. 14dp5dt is definatley not too early so congratulations and take it easy. This just could just be the one!!! xxxx


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you SSC!

Night sweats sound horrible... Ive had a few this cycle but I've had a bad cold so think it is more to do with that. We test on the same day so we're both nearly there. I'm sure you're DH doesn't really mind too much. Keep yourself busy xx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations HB & LB!!!      And of course Lilyana, did you on he over thread.  The good news on here is just brilliant.     

Here's some super strength baby dust for everyone else still in the 2WW relay! 
  

How's the toe HB?


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Ballboy. I have always favoured odd numbers and 7 is my lucky number - so let's hope 7/01/13 is our lucky day!! And honestly, dont read into your results to date as they are way too early.  Are you having a blood test on Monday or a HPT? I'm at the ARGC, I couldnt recommend them highly enough and they do blood tests, not HPT's which I am happy about. I have no desire to pee on a stick, brings back too many bad memories. I didnt even get two lines doing  ovulation tests, haha! I'll try not to panic about the night sweats.  

I have a fun of day jobs ahead (not!). I am going to submit my tax forms and appeal against a car clamp. That should keep my mind occupies for a few hours.

Yes HB - how's the toe? I am sure you are so happy today you don't care much about that ;-)

X


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Morning - thank you ladies. Just spoken to the hospital and the poor nurse sounded like she was crying. She has booked me in for 3 weeks time to have an early scan and has told me to stop the pessaries as I shouldn't need them, I am frightened to stop though but I suppose that they know best. Now is the scary wait though.

SSC I've had night sweats throughout so don't stress out hun. 

Wishing you all lots of    ladies xxx


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Diesy and SSC.... What toe??  
It's rather black now... Doesn't look very nice, however now the bruising is fully out the swelling shouldn't take too long to go down.... Pppphhhhheeeeewwwww!!!
I'm just so glad I didn't do any more damage!!!! I do look rather silly in my flip flops though...    

SSC- just so you are aware.... I suffered night sweats..
Actually even a dose on the sofa I would wake up wet!!!!! Not the nicest  
Please don't read too much into it  

Eeeeeeek LBoden!! 3 week then a scan.... 
When I call tomorrow our clinic.. They make you test a week later before they will book us in.... Lucky girl!!!

This is really turning into a positive thread 

HB x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

HB - oh dear!  

SSC - good luck, rather you than me with the tax forms, I have a friend who has a nervous breakdown over their self assessment every January.  When do you test again?


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi HB, yep they stop all pessaries and progesterone and do an internal scan you at 3 weeks (they should be able to hear the heartbeat). Am now more petrified than ever. By the way your toe sounds as if the bruising is coming out lovely now I hope that it isn't too sore.

Just on the NHS website and am printing out their pregnancy food guide. Told my best friend and she said it was a load of rubbish and I should eat normal - I've gone through so much to get to this point I'm not going to put little "pin-head" at risk just because I want to have runny eggs or chorizo etc. 

Joining this thread was the best thing I have done as it has been lovely speaking with people going through the same experience and knowing that there is so much support and positivity (literally at this point) has been lovely.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Aw LB    That's just lovely! 

That's interesting about the progesterone, I wish they could say that about clexane, I'm about to stop that myself   it's taking me 30 minutes to get the needle in.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Have a lovely day LB!


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Hahah HB - doesnt sound nice but I bet you dont really care at all!  

Diesy - it is a pain in the butt, almost as painful as the gestone injections but Mr Tax man doesnt understand I have more important things on my mind. I wish I had been more organised during the year with it, but maybe it will be a good distraction! I test on Monday. 7th Jan. Eek! I hope it's a happy day.

Laura - I totally agree, our clinic tell us to follow those food guidelines from day of transfer just to air on side of caution. I totally believe if a pregnancy is viable all will be OK, but after all we have been through why would we take any risks, right?!

OK - I really should get washed. If my DH catches me chatting on this site again he will burst a blood vessel. Apparently I need to not think about it until Monday. Oh, if only it was that easy!!!

And ladies, thanks for putting my mind at rest about the night sweats, i was so worried it was a sign my AF was about to start 

X


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi ladies. Lboden congrats. Great news. 

Sadly I have no positivity. My test was bfn. No surprise really. I knew in myself. So 18years on from a premature menopause, 5 yrs trying, 6 attempts here & abroad, donor egg & Embie adoption with immunes, thousands spent only for heartache & debt. End of the road for us. 

Enjoy every single second of the positives ladies you are very lucky. Wishing you a healthy 9mnths. Thank you for your support.x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

*AMD*                                      So sorry to hear that. I'm probably joining you, I have already in debt. Take care xx


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

AMD....         
I'm so so sorry....... No Words i can say will make any difference to how you are feeling...
Please know i really am thinking about you xxxx


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

AMD I am so sorry to hear your news hun. I know that nothing is going to take away the pain at the minute but if you ever need to chat then don't forget we are all here for you. Don't give up on your dreams hun xxx


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi ladies im now on my 2ww, transfer was yesterday. Anybody else at the same stage as me? Its gonna be a long 2 weeks   Congratulations to all the ladies who have tested positive today and big hugs   to those who havent xxx


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

AMD as the others have already said there are no words of comfort at all. Life is very unfair.  I hope your life is filled with joy, sometimes life is mapped out for us. I have no idea why life is so cruel. 

I lost my Dad very suddenly a few years ago, I now have to look after my mum. She is living for a grandchild, I have no brothers and sisters so the pressure is on!  We have also got into a lot of debt for treatment and there are no guarantees. I have no idea why some people go through life so lucky and others seem to suffer more. 

But saying all that we have no choice but to remain positive.  Life is short and we must make the most of it, whatever is thrown at us. If you have a loving partner and good friends and your health you have all you need in life. Please stay strong and know we are all here for you if you need to chat. We all know how the heartache feels.

Thinking of you and I am so sad you didnt have happier news today X


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to the group Beach, hope your 2WW goes quickly if you have any questions feel free to ask. Now relax get a few good DVDs and sit with your feet up xx


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear your news AMD... this process is so long and hard and it's true that it is so expensive. 

xxx


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Ssc I understand what your saying but if one more person says at least you got each other I think I will scream! Neither of us have our health. DH has a tumour & many issues & I have had 3x spinal surgery learnt to walk again to be told my spine is collapsing & now need further surgery, I am finding it very difficult as many say to stay positive. I'm not a machine & can't keep being knocked down. Sorry for the rant & I'm grateful to all you lovely ladies with words of supportive it's just the be thankful & positive has worn thin!


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

I totally understand and I am really sorry. Trust me, I have lost a lot of people and life has been rough so I know how it feels to be told to stay positive when all you seem to get is bad news. Life can be so hard and unfair. I hope you have a really strong support network around you. I am thinking of you a lot and I really hope you will be ok X


----------



## Fat girl slim (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry to bring the mood down even further...... But af arrived today.....didn't even get chance to test.......am beginning to wonder if this will ever happen.....

Huge congrats to all you bfp's I'm so happy for you girls cx


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Lboden, having this site and u ladies to chat to is a comfort


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies, 

AMD i am so so sorry to read your sad sad news i was so so hoping with all my heart for a different result    

Fat Girl Slim    coming your way to so hoped this would be your time also 

Sal 1 and Clara34  for OTD   

Beach Welcome to the thread all the best for the 2ww

Another day down ladies.....  all around 

Donna


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank u Donna    I don't test until 16th Jan so i have a way to go yet. I have some lower cramping's and not sure if that is normal or not??!! Just trying to rest but that's a bit difficult with a 4yr old!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Beach said:


> Thank u Donna  I don't test until 16th Jan so i have a way to go yet. I have some lower cramping's and not sure if that is normal or not??!! Just trying to rest but that's a bit difficult with a 4yr old!!!


Hi Beach,

A little while yet 
Cramping is common in the 2ww, can identify with the rest part lol

Hope the time flies by for you

Donna


----------



## sal 1 (May 2, 2009)

well today is my otd and................ its a       cannot believe it I really wasn't convinced this time I feel sooo lucky for it to have happened again. i go for a scan in 3 wks so just got to keep my fingers crossed now its doing what its supposed to be doing.


Congratulations to everyone with their bfp and sending     to those that need it.


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Morning Sal1 - YAY huge congrats hun!! Another person having a 3 week scan too - where are you having yoru treatment?


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats sal.x


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Its all very quiet on here today ladies. Has anyone heard from Jen555, Lilyana or Clara34?


----------



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations sal1 on a        !!!!

Soooooooooooooo happy for you !!!!!!


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Congrats to all those with positives!  It's very exciting.
To those with BFN I am so sorry.  There are no words.  Hugs to you.  Take care of yourself.

I got my official bloodwork today.  HCG at 4 weeks 1 day is 452.  Progesterone is 10.3.  Is that progesterone low?  I email my doctor the results.  First scan Jan. 16th.  Anyone think I am on the path toward twins?  Hoping....    

   to everyone waiting to test.


----------



## sal 1 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks all I feel really lucky. I'm having treatment at St Mary's in Manchester. Still cant believe it i keep looking at my stick!!!!


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Congratulations Sal..Amazing news!!! xx


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Hi ladies, can I join? 

Had ET today, this was a top grade, 2 day embryo. We had ICSI treatment.

My OTD is the 20th Jan. only tips or advise for getting through the next 2 weeks.


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome Em, only pieces of advice that I can give you are:
[list type=decimal]
[*]If you have any questions then just ask in here as we have all been going through the same thing and no question is a silly question
[*]Try to find time to relax each day
[*]Do not go near the pee sticks until your test date as they won't give you an accurate result until then 
[/list]

Anyway welcome to the 2WW madhouse, Laura xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to EmJ82, i ditto LBodens advice 

 Sal 1 and Lilyana

Another day down ladies

 all around

Donna


----------



## Magpie27 (May 26, 2012)

Hi I girls I am on my first 2ww l finally went for my first iui in denmark yesterday I flew back this morning.  Ot was really scary going on my own. I've had a really bad cold since Christmas and with all the flying ended up taking about 6 ibuprofen today.  I had no idea untol i looked on Google tonight that I shouldn't of taken them I just thought you shouldn't take them whem pg   I feel so upset now that I might of ruined this chance esp as it will months before we can afford to go again. I haven't told oh I don't want to upset him does anyone know if I've ruined everything?  And that to the fact that tp the fact that I've been worryingthat the donor sperm they used had top low a count to work 5 million I'm not feeling great about my 2ww so far


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

FatGirlSlim – I really am so sorry for your sad news. As we all know there really are no words of comfort.

Beach – Best of luck during the 2WW, it’s a tough time.

Sal1 – That’s amazing news. Big congratulations. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

EmJ82 – Best of luck to you.  My advice would be to try and keep occupied – maybe get into a good box set, I chose Modern Family, it makes me laugh a lot which is meant to be a good thing during the 2WW. Find time to rest but keep your mind busy too, or you drive yourself a bit mad overthinking things. LBodens has given great advice, so not much to add to that really.

Magpie 27 – Wishing you all the luck in the world. Maybe phone the clinic and explain what happened and they can reassure you or give you some advice? I am not too sure on the effects of Ibuprofen during treatment, all I know is to avoid it but I don’t know why.  I also messed up my medication this cycle, but don’t lose hope.

As for me, I decided to try and not think about this at all yesterday, we took the dog down to the coast. On the way home we stopped for petrol and some idiot let a firework off, I nearly jumped out of my skin. We were meant to go to a pub for late lunch but I felt tired, so we decided to save some pennies and come home. Thank god we did because we caught someone trying to break into our house. He confronted my husband, I was a nervous wreck, thank god we have a big dog so my instinct was just to let him out of the boot. Luckily the guy cacked his pants on seeing the dog and he ran off. I was shaking like a leaf and then an hour later I had all sorts of tummy pains. They felt like period pains. I am just hoping two shocks in one day didn’t ruin things.  I am very nervous as tomorrow is always the day the dreaded AF arrives. Praying, praying this cycle is different.


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

Magpie... I also had IUI in denmark yesterday. I wouldnt worry too much about the ibroprufen. As for low motility... not sure why they used that, do you not get to choose? 

I go to vitanova they are the nicest team in the world! I chose sperm that was 20mot and thry did acupuncture before and after. 

I really recommend them xx


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

Ssc.. bloody hell!! Sounds like you had a day from hell! I dont thibk that type of shock at this stage affects things  try and have a calm weekend x


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations to all those with positive results and hugs and hope to those who will be trying again. 

I'm in the two week wait and going to test around 15th January (after embryo transfer in Denmark on 31st Dec). I posted a similar question in the symptoms forum. I've not yet had any symptoms (other than tiredness and dizziness). I rang NHS Direct and was told that these are likely to be due to the progesterone suppositories. The nurse also said that it would be highly unlikely to have any signs of pregnancy as early as the first two weeks and I'm now confused as many ladies have reported symptoms such as cramps and spotting. Did these come at the very end of the two weeks or before?


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Morning Lucina, I personally didn't have any spotting but from very early on (like 3 days after transfer) I had severe heartburn, was sick, had an upset stomach, had quite bad cramping (which I still get on and off), kept getting hot and dizzy and finally even though I was really tired of a night I just couldnt get comfy or sleep through. I know lots of people who have had no symptoms at all though and got a positive result. Fingers crossed for a   in a few weeks when you test. 

I've got my   but am now even worse as I am worrying like mad over everything and suppose I will be for another few weeks till I've been for my 3 week scan and hopefully see the little-un's heartbeat. I have everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

May I join you all, I am now in my 2 WW after have my 2nd round of IVF with my 2 frozen embryos on New years day, they both defrosted perfectly, so now just waiting to see what happens.
I went through this last year on a fresh cycle and got as far as 10 weeks so am very scared.......it took me a good few months to pluck up the courage to try again. I would have been due this month  
I am hoping 2013 is a good oman xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi ladies im hoping you dont mind me joibing too, im also now in 2ww and on Wednesday I get my day 21 tests done. So nervous as it's our first cycle of Clomid so desperate for it to have worked. Hate the old waiting game!! Least by end of next week I'll at least know if I've ovulatedhope youre all well and staying positive  x


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you LBoden and and congratulations on your wonderful news! 

I guess we all respond very differently. It was just confusing to hear of so many people experiencing symptoms in the first two weeks and then the nurse to say that they don't appear until much later.


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Congrats LBoden, great news. Hope everything goes well for you.  

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to Magpie27, Nixsta2, Lucina and Danielle1370  for the 

Diesy  for OTD tomorrow

Another day down ladies

 all around

Donna


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Best of luck for today Diesy, I am really hoping for some good news from you.

Thanks Boarderbound - I did take things easy yesterday during the day and went to see my friend in pantomime last night. It was actually very good and very funny, a lot of adult humour that would have been lost on the kids. 

Hi Lucina - as for symptoms I really dont know the answer to this. With my first two cycles (which failed) I had very sore boobies (and they grew a lot) and I felt very bloated. This time around although I am bloated I am not as uncomfortable and my boobs are not tender and have not grown. I havent really had any symptoms this time, I dont think. Sometimes I think I can feel a tingling or pulling sensation around my belly button, but then sometimes I think that is in my head.  I really think everyone is very different and the drugs also affect people differently and give symptoms, so often its hard to know if ladies are talking about pregnancy symptoms or side affects of the drugs.  Also, I only had spotting as my period was starting, but I know it is common to spot and be pregnant.  It really is very confusing.  Sorry, I know that probably hasnt been much help!

LBoden - I can only imagine the worry, there are so many hurdles to jump in this game. I really am praying all goes smoothly for you. 

Nixsta2 - Hello and best of luck to you! You sound like a very brave lady, I hope 2013 is a lucky year for all of us.

Danielle1370 - Hello and best of luck!

So I have been up since 5am, today is D day for me as during previous cycles this has always been the day when AF has arrived.  I said to myself all along I wouldnt get anxious today as I cant change what is happening in my body and what will be, will be. But now the day has arrived I am so nervous.  As soon as I put the cyclogest in this morning I needed the loo, probably nerves (sorry, TMI) so I am now pacing the room trying not to go so the drug has time to absorb. Praying this time is different...

I hope everyone else is doing well and not driving themselves too mad!

Ballboy - How are you feeling? Tomorrow is also your big day isnt it?
X


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi SSC, I've given up. I tested yesterday and it was a bfn so I've stopped taking meds and went out for dinner last night and drank loads of red wine. I'm seeing tomorrow as a confirmation that it hasn't worked. I'm a bit annoyed that I did a 3dt rather than a 5dt or a split as my first 2 attempts resulted in chemicals. I really thought that it was going to be the same this time. The cycle went really well and I've had zero hormonal craziness this time.

I've printed off forms for argc. We know people that went there after multiple failures and they had a singleton and went back and had twins. They'll be able to use my frozen embryos hopefully so it doesn't get too costly.

I feel strong about it all. I knew that this time may not work and that I have to see it as a long haul.

How are you? Where are you being treated? x


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Ballboy

Sorry about your result but don't lose hope yet as the tests are not conclusive. I was told that I have have a negative test result (or even a period) and still be pregnant so the medication should be kept up until the result is confirmed by the doctor. 

I had my treatment at the Copenhagen Fertility Centre, as I can't afford any UK clinic, and was very impressed with the relaxed, positive and friendly attitude of the staff. 

I'm testing next week.


----------



## Paris1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Ballboy
I'm new to this site I just want to say good for you for staying strong I know its hard don't give up hope may I ask how many cycles you have had and what treatment x x


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi

I just took some meds just in case!! I felt a bit guilty for being such a rebel!!

This was my third cycle. I am being treated at homerton with great results on egg collection. I had 12 collected the first time with 6 getting to blasto (5 days stage). I used 2 and had a chemical pregnancy for about 10 days. Defrosted the 4 I had frozen for FET. They all survived so I wont be making that mistake again as I had to discard 2!! That was a chemical pregnancy too, but was very early. 

I was positive it would be another chemical this time. Egg collection went event better - 17 collected and 14 fertilised. I used 2 and have 8 frozen. I was also part of a trial at homerton for a scrape to help embryos attach (I only qualified to do this as I have such good eggs). I was also put on Metformin to control my PCOS so I didnt get OHSS and this is supposed to help them attach to. 

Each time i had a BFN by 7dp5dt. Now its a BFN 12dp3dt.

I feel extremely positive as I do have 8 frozen and I dont mind doing another fresh cycle. I just need to have treatment somewhere that they will investigate why i had 2 chemicals. I think this time perhaps the embryo's just wer'nt viable and I should have had a 5dt.


----------



## Paris1 (Jan 4, 2013)

I would say carry on with the meds don't give up hope x if you haven't come on yet there there is still hope stay positive hun x


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Paris, where are you at in your cycle/ 2ww? Is this your first time IVF?


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Ballboy - wow, I wish I could borrow a little of your strength and positivity. If no period, why are you so sure it is all over, if you dont mind me asking? It's just that pee sticks dont seem to work for me. And why did you think it would be another chemical pregnancy? Sorry for all the questions. Will they give you a blood test tomorrow? I really, really want you to be wrong and to have a nice surprise tomorrow.

We are at ARGC - I couldnt recommend them highly enough, so if you are correct and you need to give this another shot try there. And feel free to message me with any questions about the place. The only down side is the cost. It is hugely expensive, we have put all we have (and more) to pay for it, but I believe it's worth it. Not that you would think that as my confidence is so low at the moment. 

I am a nervous wreck today, I dont have any symptoms, so many of the ladies at ARGC who are now pregnant said they felt like their period was about to start but I feel more or less 'normal'.  I am too frightened to think this is going to be good news, I think gestone injections can delay your period, but at least I have got further now than I have ever got before.  

If finances were not such a big issue for us I think I could be more positive. Sorry to sound so down, I am just so so nervous. I feel sorry for my husband and mum as I know I am being really tetchy. Roll on tomorrow.

X


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi SSC

I am just assuming it is a no as the three times I have been pregnant I can feel it immediately in my boobs! I've also tested on the clear blu early digital and its a negative. The other two times I did IVF I had positives. It was hard on my FET as I had a positive pee on a stick in the morning of my blood test and then when the nurses rang with my results it was too low to be viable which was sad   I didnt think this time wiyld be a chemical - I was just positive that it would at least start attaching like the other times.

I'm glad you like ARGC. I've heard its VERY expensive but their results are worth the financial risk! When do you test? I see you have endo (like me) - have they put you on any immune type drugs? 

I have been much calmer this cycle. I went for hypnotherapy which helped me and we've decided to look at it like a science experiment. As soon as you think of it in reality - that if it works then you get a baby - its too emotionally difficult for me. If you are finding it difficult to cope this time, go into a room somewhere on your own and feel really sorry for yourself. Cry, scream shout at the unfairness of it all. Hit a few pillows if you want! Let it all out and then take a deep breath. You have to keep going no matter what the outcome. You are much younger than me and I wish I had the years you have - if the cycle fails you can save up again and try again. Even if it takes you years. 

Did you have any embryo's that you froze?

x


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

That's funny because the first two cycles my boobs were huge and really sore, but this time they havent changed at all.  I am sorry you have been through so much.

Yes, I have severe endometriosis, i have also had a lot of treatment for pre cancerous cells. I have had many, many operations. It's not really just the financial side of things but my DH says he cant take any more heartache. We do have some frozen, 2 are good quality the other 3 are borderline,  so I think I can convince him to let me do an FET as it's not so expensive. But then I think it will be game over for us.  It's not just the heartache of failing but I have spent so much time in hospital over the last 4 years and out life has been put completely on hold, I just think he wants some 'normality' and life without doctors, hospital or drugs.  A lot of our family have been in hospital a lot too, so I think if he can avoid it he will, even though I know he really wants a family. I hope he might change his mind.

I do feel I have been much calmer this cycle too. I think doing it over Christmas helped as my DH and my mum have been around (my mum lives in spain) so I have had a lot of distraction.  I think it might be a double blow if I make it to the blood test without a period but then get a negative result - if you know what I mean?!

I test tomorrow.

Yes, I have been put on immune drugs. IVIG and steroids (but I forgot to take my steroids when I should have.)..I totally messed up and am still so annoyed at myself about that, even though they told me I would be OK. We shall see...

It's the immune drugs that run up the bill....massively!

Are you having a blood test tomorrow? X


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

My test is tomorrow too! Fingers crossed !!! I have my blood test in the AM and then have to call late afternoon. Its quite frustrating as the nurses are so busy that its hard to get hold of them!! 

I completely understand with the "life on hold" thing. Hopefully this time it will work and failing that don't make any big decisions and have a year off to spend time with your DH. 

Do you have any idea how much it costs to do FET at ARGC? Is the success rate much lower?


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Fingers crossed for both of us then. Odd numbers have always been lucky for me so I like the fact I am testing on 07/01/13.  I cant even imagine getting good news, it would seem so surreal but I know I have to try and stay positive.

Not too sure. ARGC don't really have set prices as it really depends on what drug protocol you get put on. Just one IVIG drip is £1500 for example. I don't know about FET rate either I'm afraid, but I think they are good. X


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Good luck and I'll check on here to see how you've done xx


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck to you too. Praying we both share good news X


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Keeping you in my prayers Ballboy and SSC. Best wishes for tomorrow x


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

My 2ww is over on the 13th and I've never known time go so slowly. I think I may be going a bit loopy.  

Good luck to those who seem to be ending their 2ww tomorrow. Everything crossed.


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Evening ladies, good luck to everyone who is doing their HPT tomorrow. Here's hoping for lots more    results. To all thew new people to the board welcome and if you have any questions feel free to ask. I'm now on a 3WW for our first scan and am absolutely petrified as I've been on one of the other boards and it has scared me to death with how many people go to the scan and have lost the baby. I was so scared this morning that I did another HPT and was relieved when the   came up even quicker than it did on Thursday and was a whole lot darker. To keep me sane I have ordered some more tests online so am going to do a test every 3 days or so up until the scan day just to keep my mind at ease - I know its nuts but it is settling my mind. Anyway good luck to you all love Laura xxx


----------



## Paris1 (Jan 4, 2013)

LBoden
I wouldn't keep testing hun by doing this you are just stressing out you have tested twice already and both said you were pregnant honestly just enjoy it now and look forward to the 1st scan x


----------



## Paris1 (Jan 4, 2013)

LBoden I forgot to say congratulations


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Paris1, after having slept on it I think that the best thing I can do is to stay off the other board as there is a whole lot of doom and gloom most of the time and that is what is scaring me. I will do at least one more test in a few days as I have ordered a ClearBlue digital so I want to see how far along it recs I am. Back to school for me today and god knows what I'm going to say when they ask me the result (my Department obviously knew what I was going through as they were helping to cover my lessons for the repeated hospital appointments), I'm going to try the "we find out on the 23rd" line and see if that shuts them up. BUT a woman in my department went through IVF 13years ago and had triplets so them believing me will all depend on how much she remembers about timescales etc. Anyway woken up again feeling like I need to puke but not actually puking (sorry if its TMI), I literally bork at everything and I know it is mad but I actually don't mind it as it shows me that something is working inside of me. Anyway time to go get ready for work. Hope you all have a great day and here is hoping for some more   as we haven't had one in a day or two xxx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

Reading your news had made me go and order some pregnancy tests myself. 4 of them. 1 never seems to be enough. 

When's the earliest sensible test date? +OPK 1/2nd Jan - 12th Jan sensible test date?

Many thanks,

MH.


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hold on as long as you can before you test. Being in the bubble is much nicer. I started testing at 7dp3dt and just upset myself repeatedly!!


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

LBoden - I'm in total agreement with you about the other board. 

The content of it can be so heartbreaking. Makes me realise I've not been through anything like what some of the other ladies have so I would not feel right posting on there.

I too did a Clearblue digital test and the problem is that once you test and get your 1-2 weeks with these you have to go the whole hog until you get the 3+. Its not like doing normal pregnancy test. I got mine at 5.2 days. This kept me happy for 24hrs and then it was stressing on to the next thing. 

Feel a bit like a sitting duck at the moment...insomnia, stress and generally feeling v depressed about the wait. The early scan board has given me too much information and I'm not enjoying my pregnancy as a result of reading posts on there. Lots of ladies are on their supporting each other and its good for them though.

Wish all you ladies luck with getting your BFP

X


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

Ballboy - it's 10 days past ovulation on the 12th. Seconds, hours and minutes are still on the go slow.  Going loopy...


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Bad news for us today. I got a BFN...again!  I feel somewhere between numb and sick. That cycle cost us £15k and all I have to show for it is a bruised body from all the injections.

Just wanted to wish the rest of you the best of luck. I wouldn't wish this feeling on my worst enemy. But life has thrown so much at me already I know I have no choice but to eventually dust myself down and try to be happy again. Not today tho! 
X


----------



## Paris1 (Jan 4, 2013)

SSC I just wanted to say sorry to hear of your news do they know why it didnt work this time x x


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Results in and its a BFM. Thats a BIG FAT MAYBE.

The nurse has told me she thinks it is is a chemical pregnancy as it has started implanting but the levels detected only registers at 6 when it should be over 100. BUT, I'm thinking it might be a late implanter because I've had BFN's up until 12dp3dt and last time I had bloods and they said it was a chemical the number was 8 but I'd tested positive for a week on HPT.

I have to get bloods again on Wednesday so I have 2 more days of going nuts.

I'm not religious but praying for a late implanting miracle. I told you I was nuts!!


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

SSC

Oh no! I was hoping you'd have a BFP. Don't lose hope, you are young so you have lots of years to try again. 

Have a good cry and plan your next move. Its not over yet!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Afternoon ladies, well I survived the first day back at school but as predicted the woman who went through IVF herself guessed that the 23rd was actually a scan date and that I obviously knew the result as the eggs were collected almost 2 weeks before Christmas. And the other woman in the department just said "i'm not going to ask you any questiions but I know you know the result as your face is beaming". Then I felt really bad that the Head of Department didn't know (he is a man) so had to tell him and it was so lovely as he was dead chuffed and told me to chill out as I'm like his wife and am a stresshead.

*SSC * - I am so sorry to hear your news hun, I know that no words can help at the minute but please do drop me a message if you want to chat as I had no viable eggs on my first attempt and my cousin and friend have both unsuccessfully gone through IVF. Even if it is to scream and shout I am here for you hun.

*Ballboy * - got everything crossed for you hun that it is just a late implanter, our bodies are weird things and sometimes just take a bit longer than normal to do what they should. Let us know how you get on on Wednesday hun.

*Helena123* - they have honestly petrified me to death, I am a stresshead at the best of times but they well and truely popped my little bubble of happiness. Driving home from school today I actually thought that maybe I should ring the hospital to ask them if they can just do a little scan next week to make sure that there is something there, but I realised that there is no reason why anything bad would have happened so I am going to re-enter my pregnancy bubble on here with you lot. If you want to chat about it hun then feel free to private message me hun as I'd love a friend to be in the pregnancy bubble with.

*Maxwell * - what date did the hospital give you to do the test, I know it is hard but try to hold out until then. Or have a nose through some of our earlier posts (page 2 I think) as I posted up a description of what should happen at each day and that tells you the earliest day that the HCG will actually show up in your pee. NO point testing before that date as you are more likely to get a negative which will dishearten you.

Righty ladies I have some prep work that I want to get through tonight so that I am organised for the rest of the week in school, plan is to keep on top of it so that I don't get stressed out as much. Enjoy your evening ladies xxx


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

LBoden, 
Congratulations!  I had a feeling about you testing positive!  Yay!  

I just wanted to share that I am not going to be on these boards anymore.  My new positive has been much to celebrate and enjoy however these boards and the input from others has increased my anxiety, impaired my judgement and is not healthy for me or baby.  I wish you all the very best and hope you all get your take home babies in 2013!!!!    Take care.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Ballboy sending lots of      your way, where theres hope and all that

SSC so sorry to read of your news   

Lilyana i wish you well with your pregnancy

Sending  to those still in their 2ww

Donna


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi SSC, I cried when I read your news and can only imagine how you must feel. You are young and time is on your side. Think of every step as vital learning and a step closer x


Hi Ballboy, keeping my fingers crossed x


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi guys just checking in to see where everyone is on 2ww, as im on my first cycle im not even sure when af is officially due so when the hell do I test Day 21 bloods tomorrow! Fingers crossed! Sorry to hear the sad news ssc and good luck to everyone about to test xx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello,

I did home insem so no clinic involved. I'm flying solo. 

I've been using 'Pregnology' not sure if you've heard of it? It goes into the whole thing in detail. It says if the egg was fertilised then it should fix to the wall on Wednesday. HcG levels rising and should be able to be picked up on Saturday. Next cycle is due to start on Sunday/Monday. I'd like to test on Friday! lol

I'll see how long I can last.

Thanks for advice,

MH.


----------



## sal 1 (May 2, 2009)

SSC thinking of you soo sorry it wasnt the news you wanted take it easy and be kind to yourself

ballboy fingers crossed for you.


----------



## AMD (Feb 7, 2010)

Ssc so sorry to hear your news. Happy to chat anytime I understand how your feeling.

Lilyana. Perhaps best your not on these boards anymore. These threads are meant as a support for each other good & bad times. Here's hoping you are lucky & have a healthy pregnancy & don't need support from the lovely very brave ladies on these sites.


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks LBoden. Try and enjoy this time and not stress too much.

Thanks also to Sal1, AMD, Lucina, Ballboy and Donna Marie.

Ballboy - I really, really hope its a late attacher and all will be OK. 

I am feeling pretty awful still...and I look even worse!  I am kind of getting annoyed with people telling me its OK because I have age on my side.  When you have been trying for almost 3 years and spent the last 5 years in and out of hospital it really makes no odds how old I am.  My problem is I have severe endometriosis and cancerous cells. I have to have regular operations to deal with these issues. Every time I have an op it makes fertility treatment harder, so I dont have lots of time on my side as everyone keeps telling me. I know people just want me to stay positive. And I know I am lucky to have good friends and a loving husband, but being 30 doesnt make things any easier. It also doesnt make me any richer.

Anyhow, sorry for the rant. Life is mapped out for us all and we do have to deal with whatever is thrown at us. I think now is the time to get my body and mind feeling better, somehow and surround myself with people who dont only talk about their kiddies ;-) I'm off out with my gay friends tomorrow and they always make me laugh as they happen to be anti kids ;-)

I want to wish each and every one of you happiness. For those who fell pregnant may it be a healthy and happy journey and for those that you who didnt may you find happiness in life. We must not let ourselves think only of sad times. We are allowed to grieve but we have to eventually live life again and life is too short to be unhappy for too long.

I'm off out to walk the dog, eat cake and the take my mum to the hospital to get her broken wrist mended.  Always something!!! X


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the good luck SSC and Donna!  Sorry to hear about your neg   SSC  .  Me too    It was all going really well till 14dpiui, Thursday AM and then it just stopped working :-(  I've been sick as a dog today too, so thanks body for starting and then stopping.

SSC get your rant out there I say!  Too much positivity gives me the dry vom    Even you Pollyanna! (Hayley Mills version...I know I've totally lost it.)  I'm wishing for a break in the clouds for you soon       Super strength  

Best of luck to everyone else testing this week and onwards - Diesy


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello ladies,

May I join you?

We are trying naturally (with help of acupuncture and chinese herbs + immune treatment) for a sibling after managing to get a daughter last year (DE-FET). Am currently on 8dpo and now unable to keep myself from symptom spotting. Will POAS on Friday, might be too early but it's hubby's 40th birthday so hoping to give him a BFP as gift.

*LBoden:* Congrats on your BFP!!!!

*Danielle:* : Fingers crossed for tomorrow!

*Lilyana:* I fully understand your decision. Good luck with your pregnancy!

*SSC:* I can understand how you feel. We started fertility investigation and treatments when I was 24. When I was 27 they told me I was so young so I shouldn't be worried, a month later I was told my FSH was high and AMH low and that I was probably heading towards menopause. So being told that "time is on your side" is far from comforting! But my AMH has gone up and FSH down + the last 2 months, after only 3 months on acupunture and herbs, I am off hormone replacement therapy (to treat menopause symptoms) and am now ovulating again! So I believe there are things you can do outside of traditional western medicine that can improve your situation! Best of luck!


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok so i'm 1 week into my 2 ww and i'm slowly going crazy!! Every twinge/cramp etc i'm thinking is this good/bad. I'm trying to keep busy but its not easy when they tell u to rest!!!!!! I have sore boobs and am REALLY bloated but i hear that this is because of the Crinone gel (is this right??) One day i'm thinking yea its worked but now i'm thinking no i'm not as i have no signs!!! i'm sure i'm sending my husband nuts aswell!!!!! I know we are all feeling like this but i needed to rant a bit as we have not told any family/friends just incase!!! Rant over (until next time ) Hope you are all feeling well  to all xxxx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Beach:* Yes, you can get bloated and sore boobs from the Crinone gel. In fact, as Crinone contains Progesterone which is the hormone to blame for many pregnancy (or PMS) symptoms, most of the pregnancy-related early symptoms you can think of can be triggered by Crinone or other Progesterone supplement. Doesn't that make you feel just great?! 

I am currently on vaginal progesterone suppositories and on the 10+ 2ww I've experienced with progesterone supplementation, I've had more or less the same symptoms the first 8-10 days in both the (all but 1) BFN and (the one and only) BFP cycles.


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Beach,  I'm 5 days into my 2ww. I feel like you do at the min, looking for signs either way, but I'm guessing its to early. 

It just nice to know I'm not alone and not going mad x


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi hunni, no your not alone!!! I'm glad im not the only one in this position cause it feels like it sometimes doesn't it :-( Its hard to know what to say/do/think for the best!!! Just want the next week over with so i can find out but at the same time its nice to be in this safe bubble still with a chance!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Yea bloody gel!!!!! They should invent something that u can have without the side effects of pregnancy!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Never been good at this waiting game. The 20th seems like ages away yet.


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Just take it day by day hunni thats wot im trying to do. Sounds stupid i know but i give myself a job to complete each day, today was sorting clothes/wardrobe out!!!!! DH will love that!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Diesy, so sorry to read your news    there are no words sweetie take good care of you 

welcome supertrouper  for Friday

 all around

Donna


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you Donna    You do such a grand job on this thread, very much appreciated!!!  I've been engulfed by a big black cloud from nowhere, well it's been waiting for the outcome of 2WW.  
Good luck to everyone else just joined 2WW or still waiting to test.


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Afternoon ladies. EmJ and Beach the 2WW wait is hard esp as everyone seems to get virtually the same symptoms if they are on the progesterone. I'd say just try to keep yourselves as busy as possible, I did things like tidying the house, I got a dvd box set and sat and watched all of them, I tidied up my wardrobe and did some work for school (my wait was over Christmas so I was off work). But if you think the 2ww is bad wait until they give you your first scan date - now that is driving me nuts and time is dragging so much - roll on the 23rd so we can check up on our little ricicle and I can be a bit more reassured. Keep yourselves busy ladies and keep away from the pee sticks until test day. Love Laura xxx


----------



## Megsy26 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Ladies,
I hope u don't mind me joining in here?
I just feel I.need to talk about it with people who know exactly how I'm feeling. 
I'm 3dp2dt A grade. first attempt.  Male factor, due to mumps last February. This wait is absolutely killing me, I feel like I've been thru so much to get to where we are today and the thought of having to possibly go thru this all over again makes me very anxious. I was on citalopram for my anxiety but had to stop it as it can be harmful to a foetus. I now feel like I've hit rock bottom   saw my doc this morning and he said he doesn't think any of the meds are safe to be on if I am pregnant so going cold turkey x 
I have been very positive throughout the whole process so I do feel it's the medication that kept me level headed. I'm so worried I'm going to push my husband away, poor guy doesn't knowe what to do to comfort me. Did any of you ladies find this 2ww unbearable and how did u get thru it?? Also I'd like to know if any of u who had a 2dt , when did u start getting signs and symptoms?? 
Please help, maybe some success stories on 2dt?? X
Thanku in advance x


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Hi LBoden, I'm keeping busy by doing pritty much what you had done. 

I think the thing that is worrying me is I'm not getting any symptoms and feel fine. I know everyone is different so they might show soon.

Hi megsy, I 5dp2dt and so far have no symptoms. I know there are a few ladies that'd have had success wid 2dt. As they told me it only takes 1.


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'M HAVING THE LONGEST 2WW EVER!!!!!!!!!      

After testing at 14dp3dt and having an HCG of 6 my blood test today - 16dp3dy was 9! Its gone up but not by enough... what is happening I have to keep taking my drugs and test again on Friday.

I've been overly positive this cycle but this is testing my patience!!


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

Megsy

I was on Citalopram 40mg pd and went cold Turkey 3 months ago - it was awful but then I started taking Optivite PMT and  after 3 months I feel better than ever. As far as I'm aware it's safe when you're TTC but you could check with your doctor. 

I also take two tablets of St Johns Wort per day and I have to say I feel like it's a miracle. I started on Citalopram for terrible PMT but it really robbed me of three years of my life - it just made me so weary. Happy but tired. Not really the answer. Now I have not PMT, no bloating and no cravings. I'm so happy because I feel free! 

I hope you find a way through this. 

Best wishes, 

MH.


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Ballboy-least its going in the right direction? 

Megsy-i had success 5 years ago with a 2dt and i have done the same this time to so there is hope for us all     xxxx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

Blimmin ek well I'm now 8/9 days into a 2ww after a home insemination. I think I shouldn't test until Saturday that's the 12th and will be 10/11 days after ovulation. 

Yesterday I had a very strong sense of smell and felt achy etc on my left side and tired. Wondered if I had implantation yesterday and that was the achy feeling Tried to make oatcakes (with lard) but the smell of the lard put me off so I had to get rid of them (bin). Today felt very nauseous this morning and again had the very acute sense of smell. Whilst walking the dog I had a cup of tea (my favourite tea) at a frequently visited local coffee shop and it tasted 'weird'. It took a few sips for me to work it out that it tasted not as it should - I checked it was the right tea and the milk wasn't off and then I just realised it tasted like perfume. It was all too floral. Gave it to the dog. 

So I don't know - symptoms of pregnancy or merely symptoms of near by mensturation complicated by a new event a rare event 'ovulation'. Who knows I don't which is why I'm going nuts. Roll on Saturday.  

I have 4 clear blue digital tests waiting for me to wee on. Calling to me 'come wee on me' they say. But I'm resisting. 

Best wishes, 

MH


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

MaxwellHiggins- Good luck for Saturday   All sounds good, not long now   xxx


----------



## Honeybee83 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi there, I've have only just joined but it looks like me and danielle r both in the same boat, I had my  21 day bloods today (09-01-13) and am also on first cycle of clomid. Just wondered what dose u r on and if u have had any different feels than before. Fingers crossed for u.


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi girls, just wanted to share my positive news, got day 21 bloods back today and they confirmed ovulation! Yey!! A fantastic score of 40.9! Amazing considering I've only evert had one score of 30 before and rest have all been well under! Im totally thrilled but bet this last week of 2ww kills me!!! Good luck with yours honeybee! Keep us posted!! Xc


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Danielle1370 - That's great news! Hopefully you'll get a BFP at the end of the 2ww!

Honeybee - when will you get the results?

MaxwellHiggings - keeping fingers crossed for this weekend! My daughter was a 2dt DE-FET 

BallBoy - Really hoping that you had a late implanter that is just now starting to grow and that the results on Friday will be positive!

Megsy26 - welcome!


----------



## Honeybun31 (Oct 21, 2011)

This is my cycle history....
recently had an af (after waiting roughly 9mths for one).  It started on 16th december and finished on CD8 (23rd december)... We then had BMS on CD9 (24th december) (you never know).  On CD11 (26th december)... I had a warm bath and later on in the early evening i went to the toilet and on wiping i had some clear cm with blood...on wiping a further 2 more times it had wiped away.  I had also felt very tearful/irritable and lower backache that day.  i was very confused as this has never happened before.  Since then i have had very clear slippery cm, and still feel irritable, ive had headaches and lower backache and felt sick at times.I hadnt ever ovulated as known so i wondered could this be my first ovulation ive recently been working (over 2mths, i was at home previous) so wondered if this had helped somehow...?All i know is the headaches are bad, strong point of pain just in my left front above eyebrow...and so far baked beans has made me want to vomit and sudden smells make me feel very green. ive also felt a little dizzy and extremely tired,..All way too early for pregnancy lolIm now on CD13...CD16 today...very bloated and achey around hips and lower back. Boobs are full and a little tender.  We bms again on CD14..    We had bms on CD17 and hubby said i had a lot of ewcm   Woke up today CD18 and had serve achey pain across my back...found it hard to bend or go up stairs.   just about managed work.Of course im really praying I've finally had a natural ovulation and soon BFN So excited...saw gp today and he said that it sounded promising & that i ovulated.


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

My symptoms which went on to a positive...

Bought a mountain of Christmas snacks from Morrison's and I thought everything tasted weird. nobody else did.

In desperation one evening I had a Macdonalds in the car and had excruciating pang of indigestion.

Spotted a microscopic spot of blood. So tiny I put this down to a bit of wool fibre.

Tested on the 23 Dec and negative (day 22 of a 24/25 day cycle).

Called doctor and tearfully requested a Clomid prescription.

On Christmas Eve I did my shopping and bought Tampax. I had every single monthly complaint...identical to getting my period even three nasty spots on my face! 

Christmas Day overindulged on sprouts and had terrible indigestion. Interestingly my sister suffered the same complaint from eating pretzels. We both said we never get stomache complaints!

Armed with my Clomid prescription I was awaiting day 1 so I could book in follicle scanning. Forgot about period and then spent the night of day 27 very excited because my cycle is never that long.

On Day 28 tested positive on clearblue digi!

Be careful testing early if you do not have the standard 28 day cycle. 

Wishing all you ladies lots of luck xxx


On


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Also I opted to have diui just a few hours after OPK tested positive and this was against my clinic' s advisory notes. I swear I ovulate at the same time as LH surge because I was so hoot that morning and it was -4 in Denmark.


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, I've just had my et this morning so I'm now in the 2ww! The clinic told me to test in two weeks I've had a 5 day blast put in (fet) this seems quite a long time to wait? We are thinking of testing on the Sunday 20th instead as I would normally be due on on the Thursday so not really testing early for me, we tested 8dp5dt last time and got our bfp this will be 10dp5dt it should be ok to pick up any hcg then shouldn't it? I'm not sure if it's different with a fet as we had a fresh icsi last time. Good luck to everyone in the 2ww hope the time flies by! x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Lovely Ladies - can I join please - had ET this morning. OTD 23rd. More nervous than excited this time round but still trying to keep the pma. Now it's just my sanity to keep at bay on this 2ww  

All the best to everyone & lots of   and  

Essie xx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi All, I am going to be making a request to you all 2wwers here.
I have read a lot of blogs and articles trying to find information about the pulse rate effect during the 2ww.
In some of the blogs I read, looks like some have experienced higher pulse rate than their normal pulse rate during their 2ww. Whoever have mentioned this seems to have got a BFP at the end. This leads me to think that, may be the pulse rate goes high after the implantation occurs. Scientifically this could be due to the extra blood that is drawn and pulled by the implanted embryo. This is just my understanding and I do not claim that that is how it is. I thought of writing here about this, so that the girls starting their 2ww could just start reading their pulse once they have their embryo transfer to know their normal pulse rate. Then try to read their pulse everyday throughout their 2ww and note it down and report here. Then at the end of 2ww, we could try to see if the ones that get BFPs have experienced any pulse rate increment during their 2ww. If this proves to be true, then Pulse rate will become another way for us all to symptom spot on. Will this be something for us all to try on? It could not hurt us, it may just take couple of minutes to check pulse once or twice every day.

I have posted the same message here too. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=299997.0#ixzz2Hb3ih5GZ


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Hi all and welcome newbies, hope your all ok?

Well it will be a week tomorrow since ET, still no symptoms yet, apart from the pain in my tummy last, wich was a bit like the pain I get before my AF. Had a few nigley pains today but nothing much.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome to Lou La and EssieJean

EssieJean i remember you from your last cycle hoping that this time round brings you your dream   

HR welcome to the thread, are you currently in a 2ww 

Interesting article look forward to reading any results from it 

Sending  all around 

Donna


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Donna Marie said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Welcome to Lou La and EssieJean
> 
> ...


Thanks Donna, yes I am in 2ww, but almost done with it, I will be testing on saturday or sunday. I am not optimistic as I feel exactly the same as in all of my failed cycles. Anyway I wanted to post my long time wondering about the pulse rate. If girls in 2ww cooperate and contribute, it could really be an interesting observation. Good Luck to everyone that is on 2ww.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies  Hope you are all well? What are you up to today?

Thanks *Donna*..it seems a long time ago since I was on here and as much as it's an excruciating wait I'm so grateful for this 2nd chance  taking a different approach this time mentally & physically so fingers crossed 

*HR* - silly question I suppose but how do you check pulse rate? Never done it before but willing to give it a go 

Essie xx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

EssieJean said:


> Good Morning Ladies  Hope you are all well? What are you up to today?
> 
> Thanks *Donna*..it seems a long time ago since I was on here and as much as it's an excruciating wait I'm so grateful for this 2nd chance  taking a different approach this time mentally & physically so fingers crossed
> 
> ...


Hi Essie, Here is a link for reading a bit about pulse rate. http://firstaid.about.com/od/firstaidbasics/ht/08_Take_a_Pulse.htm
In fact the only time I was pregnant (ectopic) I had a high pulse rate after the implantation. I used my fingers to read the pulse on my wrist as explained in the link I have provided.

I can see that you had the transfer yesterday. Lots of good luck to you 

/links


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello all,

Just to let you know my 2ww finishes tomorrow - but it's not really it's a 10dpo or actually 10dp LH surge! But could I wait - could I ek. So I tried today which is really 9 days dpo or 8/9 (who knows when you ovulate after LH surge?!) past dpo. I thought because I was getting lots of strong smells, nausea, funny tastes etc and had taken Clomid -  that I was definitely producing HcG so I should do a 1st response this morning which unsurprisingly was a BFN and tbh I might as well of just weed £7 down the loo!

So not testing again now until 14dpo (which because I ovulate late in my cycle - day 18 in a 29/30 day cycle) which should be by then 3-4 days late by then so if I don't come on or get a + then I'll know body is just playing silly buggers....

So off to try and be normal and less fixated and   loopy!

Happy to try pulse rate if this cycle doesn't work out and I try again.

Thanks,

MH.


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Well ladies this is the longest 2WW ever.

I had my third blood test and although my HCG is still low (2 it doubled from 9 on Wednesday so although its slow it is going in the right direction.

I'm going to enjoy being PUPO until next week as the last few days have been awful!!!


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Its sooo bloody hard not to test Maxwell, im in the same position counting down the days till I test and dont my own head in symptom spotting   every month I tell myself im not going to do this but my mind can't help is itself! This is definately the hardest part of the month for me, got my dh9 saying eeee just think you could be pregnant right now which doesn't help lol


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Afternoon ladies, OMG I thought I was getting away with it lightly well today the nausea began with vengeance. By 12 I couldn't stop borking and gagging like I needed to be sick (not great when I'm in school and nobody knows) and I was getting hot flushes - had some lunch and it went for all of 15mins and then I felt sick again. Munched through 3 rennies whilst I've been teaching as still felt like I needed to be sick and they did naff all to cure it. Just got home from school and nearly been sick about 4 times its like the sick is almost there but doesn't want to come out. I have loads of marking and planning to do for next week but I'm so exhausted that I am just going to have to leave it till tomorrow and have a sleep. Feel like poo today and just want to sleep but I am secretly pleased that another symptom has come on. 

Max - no more testing yet hun it is far too early! I tested at 4dpt and got a BFN too. I'd had a 5dt so the same day as you too BUT look at the result that I got just a few days later!

Ballboy - numbers are moving in the right direction though hun and the fact that they have gone from 9 to 28 in 2 days is excellent and should be taken as a positive. I have everything crossed for you hun. Just wish my clinic did bloods we literally just pee on a stick and thats it until we are 6 weeks ish when we get an early scan.

HR - I would have tested my pulse but its a bit late now as I've already got my results. Good luck though and I hope lots of ladies help you out as it would make a great piece of research.

Lou La and EssieJean - welcome ladies, I hope you both get good results. Try to relax and not dwell on the impending result too much just remember to be positive.

Right I'm away to sleep for a bit and hopefully this sickness will sod off for a bit. Stay positive ladies xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thankyou for the welcome *LBoden*. congrats on your BFP. I see your scan is on the 23rd same day as my OTD. I 'm sure it will be a good omen for both of us 

Essie xx


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow!¡!!!!!!!!  I never even thought I'd make it into this thread but at last I can......good to see you here EssieJean.  All went just fine this morning and it was amazing to see the photos of the embryos.....mind blowing really!!!  If it all goes well they might be able to look back at those photos and say 'that's me'!!!!

LBoden, as another teacher I totally sympathise with you on the idea of surviving a 2ww whilst in the classroom and also when no-one knows.....my heart goes out to you!!!!!!

Lots of positive thoughts to all out there.....

Rachael..xxxxxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Rachael - good to see you made it   We didn't get a photo this time as the machine had broke but yes it's truly amazing. Enjoy being PUPO!  

Essie xx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the support ladies 

Having a negative test has kind of been okay. Because I'm thinking - 'Okay I'm probably not preggo - so I need to just 'get on' for a bit'. Now I can just wait and see. Not going to take no period as a + because I know me and when I'm stressed and want a period it always comes a bit late! 

So will definitely do the proper 2ww this time and do a test on Thursday if I haven't come on by then... 

Good luck everyone!

MH xx


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

supertrouper81 - Thanks for your message. I have been very, very down. Reading your story has made given me some positivity. I keep thinking I dont have any chance at all. It seems there are so many factors that could be against us. So many that may never be understood, or we may never even know about.  This feels like a game of chance.

I have put together 2 A4 pages of questions for my follow up on Tuesday. There are a whole list of tests that could be considered but I dont know if the ARGC recognise them or will do them.

I will do an FET, I wont be able to move on knowing there are possible frost babies waiting for us. We are going to get in a lodger to help raise the finance.

Happy for all those that continue to have good news X


----------



## Honeybun31 (Oct 21, 2011)

i hope you dont mind me popping in, i am currently on cd 27 and a hopeful 13dpo  

Today i have notice very tender sore nipples and sides of (^^) which was interesting as yesterday dh said they were looking for noticable..and i had felt i was walking around with a wonder bra on lol.
but also ive had an achey back tonight with irritable mood swings... 

Im so tired and thirsty lately and i did have loose bowels for a few days and now contipation lol 

because i usually have irregular afs ff has suggested i wait to test on 17th... seems so far away.


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you LBoden and congratulations on your BFP!! 

I can't believe that your clinic only does pee on a stick, I've never heard of that before. Ignorance is bliss though as I'm just thinking numbers. If I was just getting pregnant naturally I would have had a positive test as just be getting on with it!!


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi SSC

I've been thinking about you a lot so good to see you posting. You mention FET, how many do you have frozen? That's good!! I would think that a natural cycle FET would be much lower cost. Really good idea on the lodger, I've done this several times to pay for renovations on the house!!

Sounds like your A4 pages is a good thing too, I think because we tested on the same day I feel a connection to you and I'm really hoping you get a positive next time!!!

I'm in limbo. My hcg is so low it could be another chemical but I won't know now for another week. Limbo is difficult as I can't plan for the next stage.

Take care xx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Good morning ladies.

I'm 11dpo and still haven't found the courage to test. Was supposed to have test yesterday as it was DH 40th birthday, but had forgotten to buy a HPT the day before so I didn't have a stick to pee on until late afternoon when it made no sense. Figured I could do it this morning instead but chickened out. My mind is thinking that as long as I haven't POAS, I am still potentially pregnant 

Ballboy: I really hope that your numbers will keep climbing as they should!

Honeybun31: Fingers crossed! Funny thing, I've had the same loose BM's for a few days, thirst and now constipation as well. Hope it's a good sign for both of us!

SSC: Great that you've written down your questions - don't leave their office without answers to all of them! DD is a DE-FET baby. Last 3 embryos in the freezer that we decided to go ahead with against Spanish clinic's recommendations (as they were not of as good quality as previous cycles that had been unsuccessful) just before our adoption process was being started.  Very glad we made that decision 

MaxwellHiggins: No cheating yet right (i.e. no POAS until Thursday)? )

Newcomers: Welcome!


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

HR said:


> Hi Essie, Here is a link for reading a bit about pulse rate. http://firstaid.about.com/od/firstaidbasics/ht/08_Take_a_Pulse.htm
> In fact the only time I was pregnant (ectopic) I had a high pulse rate after the implantation. I used my fingers to read the pulse on my wrist as explained in the link I have provided.
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


I actually checked my pulse at the end of my last cycle (which was a bit weird though as my temp didn't dropp until several days after AF had showed which is unusual for me), and it was higher than usual until 1-2 days before AF appeared. I checked it this morning and it varied between 64 and 72 (checked it 3 times). Again, a bit higher than usual but as I had the same situation last cycle I don't read too much into it.


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Hi super trooper & honeybun31,

Over the past few days I have been constipated an a bit more thirsty than normal. These are really the only symptoms I had.


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

Supertrouper: Definitely not testing until Thursday. Brownies Pledge!


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi

I am still in my 2WW wait....had my ET 1/1/2013 but cannot test til 17th and then again 25th......has anyone else had this....it seems a long time.  Last time I only had to wait 2weeks.  Is it because i had a FET this time??

I hope someone can help me....I am being patient and NO I havent tested.....I am being good....


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nixsta2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am still in my 2WW wait....had my ET 1/1/2013 but cannot test til 17th and then again 25th......has anyone else had this....it seems a long time. Last time I only had to wait 2weeks. Is it because i had a FET this time??
> 
> I hope someone can help me....I am being patient and NO I havent tested.....I am being good....


Hi Nixsta2

that does seem like a long 2ww, are you taking anything in the 2ww i wonder that may be a reason other than that i am not sure

 all around ladies

Donna


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nixsta2: In all of my 6 IVF/FET-cycles, my official test date have never been earlier than 16 days past transfer. I too thought it seemed long compared to everyone else but different clinics seem to have different approaches.

EmJ82: Fingers crossed!!  

MaxwellHiggins: Good girl!   

AFM, I can't believe I'm writing this but I actually believe I had some implantation spotting earlier today!    The only time I have ever spotted at all while on progesterone was when I got pregnant with DD and then I had just some tiny bit of brownish discharge in my pantyliner on 8-9dp3dt and then some more on 10dp3dt. Today I didn't wear pantyliners and have black undies that you can't spot anything on but (TMI!) noticed just a tiny spot of brown when I wiped. Normally I wouldn't spot anything until 1-3 days post stopping taking the progesterone supps so now I really got my hopes up. I checked my posts from when I was in 2ww with DD and the symptoms (and lack of) are more or less the same this time. Gaaah, this better not be my body playing tricks on me!


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Nixta- i had my ET on 2/1/13 and cant test untill 18th!! I know how u feel as my last treatment i waited 2 weeks also. Im SO tepmted to test now!! DH has advised not to but im not sure if i can wait another week :-(  Sending lots of   xxx


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Beach, I'm glad its not just me, my first is 17th then another a week later....I am taking 4 prognova tablets a day! What are  taking? How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Im taking crinone gel. Got sore boobs, bloated and have had cramps but im unsure if its the gel?? I really want to test but am scared to. How are u feeling hunni?? xx


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

I forgot to say I am taking the gel too.
I have been ok apart from feeling really sick tonight 
I had the sickness start really early last time, I don't want to test till I've been told too, as there must be a reason it has to be just over the 2ww.
Where have u been having ur treatment. 
Xx


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

I know wot ur saying but i dont know if i can wait!! The side effects from the gel are the same as pregnancy signs so i am so confused  Been having treatment at Cambridge, wot about u? xx


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been having mine at Bourne hall Cambridge. If I tested and it was positive then on the test date it was negative I'd be devastated.....so I'm clinging on that I've not had spotting or any bleeds just sickness and boobies getting big lol x


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Nixsta,

I had part of my treatment at Bourne Hall as well. Looks like a weekend spa when you first go.


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Omg that's where we were!!!! U must have been the day before me!!! No spotting/bleeds are good hunni, and sickness and larger boobs are a good sign aswell   I understand y ur waiting for test day and i will probably wait until Friday (just having a wobble as it seems so far away!! )  I haven't had any spotting/bleeds or sickness but i didn't with my last treatment which resulted in my little boy 5 years ago. xxx

EmJ82- lol we thought that aswell  Very nice place and lovely staff. xxx


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Beach, yeah it's a really nice place and the staff couldn't do enough for you.

I bet it look lovely in summer. Just a shame we where there on the 2nd jan when it was a bit wet and miserable.


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

I was the only one they was doing that day!! Felt spooky not seeing anyone else.
U could have been there other times I was there if u r on the same cycle  xx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

supertrouper81 said:


> HR said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Essie, Here is a link for reading a bit about pulse rate. http://firstaid.about.com/od/firstaidbasics/ht/08_Take_a_Pulse.htm
> ...


Pulse rate could vary through out the day depending on what you eat, the activities you do and so on. So, the best way to measure pulse is in the morning before you eat anything. The pulse rate will become a bit higher if you check after having a cup of tea, or eating food, or doing some physical activity. Why you experienced a bit higher pulse rate in a failed cycle could be due to progesterone doses, progesterone could also be a reason for the high temp. As we take high doses of progesterone in 2ww, that mimics pregnancy, and leads to a bit high temp and pulse rate. In a failed cycle if you have noticed that 64-72 was your pulse rate, then may be it could get a bit higher than that if you get pregnant. I have taken both temp and pulse rate on several cycles. What I have written here relates to my own personal experience.


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Yea probably  Small world isn't it. U were on ur own....that must have been weird for u. 2 of my friends have had successful treatments there so fingers crossed for us aswell


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah just me and my hubby....mind u we was in and straight out within half an hour.......
I'm hoping it will be lucky this time.......
No-one knows about it this time.......last time we told people and wished I hadn't coz since then all I've had is when u trying again.......


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

HR said:


> Pulse rate could vary through out the day depending on what you eat, the activities you do and so on. So, the best way to measure pulse is in the morning before you eat anything. The pulse rate will become a bit higher if you check after having a cup of tea, or eating food, or doing some physical activity. Why you experienced a bit higher pulse rate in a failed cycle could be due to progesterone doses, progesterone could also be a reason for the high temp. As we take high doses of progesterone in 2ww, that mimics pregnancy, and leads to a bit high temp and pulse rate. In a failed cycle if you have noticed that 64-72 was your pulse rate, then may be it could get a bit higher than that if you get pregnant. I have taken both temp and pulse rate on several cycles. What I have written here relates to my own personal experience.


Actually I wasn't on Progesterone or other hormones in my previous (all natural) cycle. So can't blame it for high temps or pulse. But I haven't read the pulse in the morning like I should. My acupuncturist reads my pulse several times during our sessions and last time (when I was 6 dpo) she had a funny look on her face and asked if I had experienced any symptoms yet. So maybe my pulse was different, or maybe I'm just reading too much into it.


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello ladies

I had been worried as I didn't seem to have any symptoms that I couldn't attribute to the progesterone suppositories. Then yesterday I began to feel lots of tweaks, cramps and period-type pains, which lasted all day. My breasts were veiny and nipples sore. 

I tested this morning (a day early, as I knew I couldn't face work after testing) and there's a faint but definite positive line.  

I'm booked to see my GP on Tuesday afternoon and will ask for a blood test and to be referred to the early pregnancy unit at the hospital. I don't dare get my hopes up until it is confirmed and I know that the pregnancy is not ectopic, but it seems promising.


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats Luciana, fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you  

Well after my initial hope this month it was dashed last night,this might be tmi but last night me and dh had sex and I bled afterwards, day 28 is tomorrow and I've bled before during sex right before my period is due. Ib was gutted as really felt we had a chance. All the bleeding has stopped and now turned to cm again. Does this happen to anyone else? I really feel like its all over for us this month now


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Lucina: Crossing my fingers that everything is fine! Cautios congratulations!!

Danielle: could be that your cervix is just sensitive. Before af, would the bleeding normally have continued after the post-sex bleeding?


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Normally it would just stop for a day or two then af would arrive, im going to speak to the consultant about it coz it happens frequently. Was just not what I wanted to see last night at all, know it's only our first month of Clomid but I think we'd just built ourselves up for a bfp that its hit us harder. X


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you, supertrouper81. 

Thank you, danielle1370. How disappointing! It's so frustrating when you make plans for the month and your body just won't play ball. Set your sights on next month and fingers crossed x


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Morning ladies, huge congrats Lucina on the BFP. Danielle well worth speaking to your consultant to see what they say about the bleeding as cervix's are weird things. Mine actually bent between them taking out the eggs and getting to put them in so that had to realign it before we could get ET. I've not had a good nights sleep was up and down peeing all night and then the cats had a fight at 4am, the youngest was meowing outside our bedroom door at 6am and I had a migraine (obv can't take anything either!). Slept till 10am and have woken up feeling sick but not actually being sick which is a bummer as the sick feeling hasn't been arriving until mid-afternoon all week. But hey ho so long as bump is happy in there I will continue peeing for Britain and will cope with feeling sick. Hope you all have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, this bleeding thing has happened almost as long as I can remember with my current fella, again tmi but he is fairly large in the downstairs department and if it's a day or two before af it happens. I will definately speak to consultant though as youre comments about cervix is interesting, just wondering though, would that type of thing not be picked up in either smear test or internal ultrasound as I've had both recently?? Ps. Glad I've got an en suite ready for all that frequent peeing you describe lol xx


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Well, I'm officially joining  the two week wait having had three DEIVF embies transferred yesterday morning. This is my second cycle so I'm now very aware that progesterone mimics all the pregnancy symptoms and I don't intend to fall for any of those tricks again  

My OTD is 23rd January and I will be keeping myself very busy. Last time, I thought the two week wait would be a doddle but it was incredibly hard.

Good luck to all and let's hope this is our time


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Danielle - my cervix twisted all of its own accord between EC and ET it had never been picked up on smears or all the zillions of tests that they have done through all the treatments. Might be worth a chat about it as maybe it is just down to your cervix being soft just before AF and that your fella knocks it. Best to get it checked though hun.

Cornwall - welcome hun. I thought that the 2WW would be a doddle but god how wrong was I! It did help that mine was right over Christmas and New Year so I had lots of things to distract me. If you think the 2WW is bad wait until you get to the 3WW for your early scan OMG it is torture as you want to relax and enjoy it but I am just frightened that something will go wrong before the scan! 10more sleeps till mine and I am so impatient I was even googling if I could get it done privately somewhere local but they won't do it till you are 7weeks. 

I'm having a chill day today and am sat in my comfy clothes and am doing some marking for school (51 pieces marked and 51 pieces left to go), then I need to iron and cook a gammon joint for tea. Hope you are all trying to relax and are focussing on being positive ladies xxx


----------



## Roo86 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, im new to Fetility friends. I had my transfer Fri 11th Jan so a couple of days in to my 2ww. Im currently experiencing stomach cramps on & off so keep fearing the worst, has anyone else experienced this or going through this at the mo. My HPT on the 25th can't come quick enough!!! I want to take this opportunity to wish everyone the best of luck in there treatment x


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Roo86 said:


> Hi, im new to Fetility friends. I had my transfer Fri 11th Jan so a couple of days in to my 2ww. Im currently experiencing stomach cramps on & off so keep fearing the worst, has anyone else experienced this or going through this at the mo. My HPT on the 25th can't come quick enough!!! I want to take this opportunity to wish everyone the best of luck in there treatment x


Don't worry hun! Stomach cramps is extremely common in 2ww, especially if you've been through egg collection and egg transfer! I'm guessing that you're on progesterone supplementation, they are a major culprit for stomach cramps. If anything, cramps are sign that your body is reacting to the hormones that are preparing your body for pregnancy!


----------



## Roo86 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you supertrouper81, that helps


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to cornwall and Roo86  ladies

Lucina  wonderful news

 all around

We have a fair few ladies coming up to test dates  ladies

Donna


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

Roo86, I'm feeling the same way, really short-lived period-like pain which lasts for a few seconds then goes.  My txfr was the 11th also and test is the 25th just like you!!

Am finding myself coming here everyday just to help keep me sane!!!!!!

Fingers and all things crossed for everyone out there.

Rachael


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *Rachael* and *Roo* - I'm having twinges but since I had no symptoms in my last failed cycle I find them quite comforting in a weird sort of way.

Babydust to all (on iPod which won't let me do icons!!)

Essie xx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello all, 

Period due today and nothing all day and then some yellowy discharge this evening. Not my normal start - but there we go. Looks like no implantation this month for me. 

Hopefully see you all again soon! 

Good luck to everyone else on 2WW...

MH
x


----------



## Honeybun31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi. Yesterday cd28 i felt really pre-af.. Irritable...tearful....boobs still huge and sore but had marking on pad so thought after was coming even had backache.

Woke to no markings on pad and sore gums?!

Had some strange dreams including one with tom cruise  getting high and wearing a ladies bikini


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

I have nothing today either but my AF often takes a day or so to come through. So I'm guessing this is the little break before full flow...

I would like 'Mad Dreams about Tom Cruise in a Bikini' added to the symptom list please!  

Sending loads of positive vibes to you other ladies on the 2ww.


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Can i join you all?

Today i had a 5d ET today this is my 3rd icsi cycle so hoping its third time lucky 

wish everyone the best of luck and i really hope we all get our BFPs that we sooo deserve 

I'm glad i only have a 10 day wait going to try to not go too loopy 

Hello EMj82- how you getting on?

Kimmy xxx

*Donna Marie OTD 23rd Jan*


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Kimmy and welcome - congrats on being PUPO   my OTD is also 23rd  

Essie xx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi EssieJean -  Thank you!     23rd will be our day   my DH has already told me no early testing  
so ipromised i would wait! doh!


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Kimmy, good to see you on here. Hope you are ok?   

My OTD still feels ages away and working myself up a bit as had no real symptoms.

Hope everyone else's is doing ok.


----------



## ROSIERO (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all, 
Can I join in?
Had my 2nd and last IUI today ( before move to IVF )
The next 2 weeks will drive me crazy, I must keep busy without stressing myself out. Easier said than done. 
Blood test next Monday to check I ovulated. Testing on 29th jan.

Good luck to all let's hope January is the month  

ROSIERO
X


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *rosiero* and welcome to the 2ww. Hope it doesn't drive you too  Congrats on being PUPO too 

*Kimmy* I didnt test last time and it's so much more a temptation this time. We'll have to support each other in avoiding the  nearer the time 

 and  to all

Essie xx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome *Kimmy 30* and *Rosiero*!

*Honeybun:* Wow, now that's a dream I'd like to have!   I hope it's a good sign!

*MaxwellHiggings:* No AF yet? Then there's still hope!

AFM, I got a BFN this afternoon :-( ... should've known never to trust my body. Had an acupuncture session this morning and acupuncturist said "you're pulse feels great and I'm really surprised that you're actually ovulating as you should for the second month in a row, but I don't believe your pregnant because that would be too much of a miracle this early on in the treatment" .... hmmmm So now I've stopped all immune meds and progesterone and expect AF to show on Wednesday  Haven't decided yet how long to try naturally before trying donor eggs again.


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey ladies , I had my transfer today,  this is our frozen cycle. we transfered 2 good embreyos, so we will see. Emotions have been of the scale today my blood is boiling over the slightest thing, and crying every  two minutes.

This is my second cycle so I feel like I would know if it worked this time, but I don't hold out much hope for some reason, have been convinced even before I started this cycle it wouldn't work, but just going to out it to the back of my mind. until the 28th which is my test date, although they were blastocysts so I think I will probably test on day 10. 

Hope everyone is ok,  x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Supertrouper81 so sorry to read your news   

Welcome mrsknight, kimmy30 and ROSIERO

Lucina  for OTD tomorrow, did you manage to get bloods with the gp today 

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

EMJ82 -  thank u! Don't worry about not having any symptoms!  most people wouldn't even know they were pregnant! When I got my BFP I never got 1 symptom until I was about 7 weeks which was sickness! Everyone is different so please don't think because you have none it hasn't worked  
Thanks Donna Marie  
Welcome - Mrs knight and Rosario x

Mrs knight- I'm sure it will be fine to test on day 10 same day as me! I had blasts put back today too 

Super trouper - I'm really sorry it didn't work this time it's never easy!  
Take some time out before you decide what you want to do! Wishing you all the best!

Essiejean- yes we will have to keep an eye on each other  

Lucina- good luck for OTD tomorrow.  

Kimmy xxx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

Supertrouper - sorry no BFP this month.  In circumstances where we are all trying to conceive I'm sure it's apt to say what a load of old b*llocks. 

Hummm no AF yet but some very pale pink streak today. Still in 'who knows?' territory and what an uncomfortable place that is to be! Breasts are not sore. No other symptoms. Feel great. Can't possibly be preggo. We'll see. AF should definitely be here by tomorrow afternoon. If it isn't I'll be here with a   look back on my face. Although I do think the alternative is that I've locked my cervix up so tight (mentally) so nothing could drop out. By the time I have my first IUI I'm sure the gynae will find the kitchen sink up there and the pet Iguana.  

Much   to all. 

Max


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello all, just found this site, as you can see from signature had a bumpy road, just had 1st iui last wed, trying to keep busy, just had a spring clean around the house, my dh is very worried about what has ended up in the bin!!! Trying not to symptom spot as dont want to build hopes up, just want to get to next wed. After 2 mc we have a way to go even if we get our bfp, on progestrone so could be given false hope, take care all, lots of baby dust to all xx


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi ladies well can't sleep been crying for hours, have started getting stomach cramps!  Only had my transfer today! Just read on here that women experiencing cramps after transfer are less likely to get pregnant I am so upset, I have had progesterone and not had any cramps at all now today after transfer I am getting them.


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

MrsKnight - firstly relax about the cramps I had them so bad on the day of my I couldn't even move and I was also being violently sick and had a temperature (hubby was very concerned). Hospital said it was just my body reacting to having my cervix messed with and all of the treatment that we had gone through. It turns out mine was nothing to be concerned about hun. Cramps don't always mean bad news. Stay strong hun xxx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello all!

Not up the duff unfortunately - 'the big red' returned today.  

Next 2ww won't be until the beginning of March as off to Reprofit at the end of Feb see you back here then. For much more  

Good luck to all still waiting... and hugs.

With best wishes, 

Max


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Good morning ladies and welcome to Mrsknight and Penny48.

*Mrsknight* try not to think of last cycle. I know it's hard ( this is also my 2nd) but try think positively. Everyone different; some get a bfp with no symptoms and others suffer cramps bleeds and all sorts of discomfort. I've been watching comedies to take my mind off this excruciating wait and listening to Zita West's CD. Sending lots of   

*Penny*- hope you feeling ok. There's a few of us testing on 23rd. Hopefully we can all keep each other sane 

Sorry to hear your news *Maxwellhiggins*- good luck for March. It'll be here before you know it 

Hello to all

Essie xx


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

May I join this thread?

I had 2 x 4cell embryos transfered yesterday on day two. This in itself is a victory for us. DH has low sperm quality and I am a poor responder. Our 1st cycle gave only one egg. We went to transfer but I bled early and had bfn. Our second and third cycles each gave 3 eggs, but 0 fertilization. This cycle gave 4 eggs, and 100% fertilization! We could not believe it! 

Now, my consultant has me on Crinone (progesterone cream) twice daily and Estradiol tablets twice daily. I also take prenatal vitamin. 

I'm trying to take it easy while still living my life normally.

Wishing everyone a good 2ww and the best possible result!!
  

Feather

p.s.: If you're looking to kill some time, there's fun FF chat Quiz night tonight 8.15 in the chatroom!


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Thankyou ladies, I know what you are saying I would say the same to you if roles were reversed, I just know my body unfortunately , and to be honest feel like stopping the progesterone and letting my period come. It is the exact same pain I had last cycle although last time it started two days after this time the same day but the exact same pain. 

Thankyou all for your support. X


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok i have been naughty and tested early!!!!
And got    I CAN'T BELIEVE IT
i am so happy


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Congratulations Beach


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations *Beach*  Thats wonderful! Perhaps you could pass on your positive vibes  All the best for the coming months x

Hi and welcome *Feather*  sending positive sticky vibes to your 2 embabies 

Essie xx


----------



## Roo86 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone, hoping your all well  
Im day 5 into my 2ww, its so frustrating not knowing!! I don't wont to feel to positve or to negative. Hello to Rachel & Essie, Rachel its good to find someone who had there ET the same day & like you im coming on here every day to keep me sane


----------



## Roo86 (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats Beach!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

MaxwellHiggins, so sorry to read of your result   

Welcome Penny48 and FeatherGentle

Beach  BFP Lady

Sending  all around Ladies

Donna


----------



## Beach (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, i know its still early days yet but we are getting there. Sending EVERYONE LOTS


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Calling in here too, am at day 6 of 2WW. It is horrible not to know, there are moments the curiosity is extreme. I got minor symptoms though so I´m not very hopeful. I am on progesterone too, just in case. In times I didn´t use progesterone yet I always had very sore boobs after ovulation, but now I all the time feel nothing. Have been using it since 3 cycles. Is that normal? I thought people instead would have more symptoms instead of less, on this stuff.


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome .........  penny48 hope you get your bfp  

maxwell higgens- sorry it didn't work out for you   but hoping and   that march will be your month  

Essiejean- i listen to Zita west CD but i always fall asleep    and DH brought me only fools and horses box set for Xmas been laughing my way through it  

welcome- feathergentle sounds like a really positive cycle with 100% fertilisation rates! hoping you get your bfp  

beach-   yay!!!!! naughty early tester!!

alvy - welcome and wish you all the best of luck! I'm only on day 2 feels allot longer    can't help you with the progesterone i can't really remember if it made it worse or not now? i have gestone bum injections instead no side affects just sore **** 

kimmy xxx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Roo86- this is a hard one on positives or negatives (thoughts) because you think if you don't build your self up you won't have as far to come crashing down! I have read think good old Zita  (but if its a bad outcome we will still come crashing down) positive thoughts can only be a good thing!
so with this cycle I'm going to try and be positive because what have i got to loose? and whatever happens will happen and i can then accept it at the time! but at the moment I'm going to stay in my happy pupo bubble till OTD  

Does that make sense?  

love Kimmy xxx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

sorry typo error * i have read in Zita west books about positive thinking visualisation etc


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Kimmy - I always fall asleep too   I'm sure subconsciously we're soaking up all positivity vibes   I love Only Fools and Horses! Been watching Gavin & Stacey today but fast forward the pregnancy stuff   I agree that's it's hard trying not to be too positive but then you don't want any doubt either. I'm trying to keep neutral but it's driving me   not knowing what's going on in my tummy   

Only 8 days to go! It's my Birthday Friday so   for an extra special present this year.

 vibes to all

Essie xx


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Kimmy & everyone else. Hope your all doing well.

Last day off work tomorrow   Looking forward to going back in a strange way will make Sunday come a bit quicker, I hope.

 & sticky vibes to all.


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Supertrouper and MaxwellHiggins, I'm so sorry that this wasn't 'the month' and will be keeping you in my prayers for your next cycle. 

Congratulations, Beach - what's wonderful news!

Good luck all ladies who are on your two week wait. Such an anxious time but the wait will soon be over and you can move on. Love and prayers to all. 

I tested again today and definitely positive. Trying not to think of all the hurdles yet to come.


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

God it's just so stressful... I'm crossing my fingers for all of you and soo sad for those who got a negative this month     

Last month I pretty much tested everyday from the first week! This time I'm trying my best to not test till Friday - full 2 weeks since IUI. 

I'm on progesterone cream so I have no idea whether the symptoms I"m feeling (needing to pee a lot, heavy boobs since one week point, knackered) is because of the hormones, pregnancy, or just plain ol' AF. 

I know it sounds silly... but I got really spotty for a few days, which I always get before AF, and then it cleared up - as it always does with AF - I was sort of hoping my face would stay looking like a pizza 

I'm going to stop taking the cream after tonight to let AF come naturally on Friday if it wants to. 

I don't know how people do this for years, I'm exhausted fed up and poor already


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulation Beach - so pleased for you hun.

People who haven't had the results they wanted today I pray that next month is your month ladies x


----------



## Honeybun31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies 
Cycle day  31 and fertility friend says my symptoms give me 75pts   but i just feel pcos has won again...  
Due to retest on 17th.


----------



## LL_London (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All 
Mind me joining, Ladies?
Had natural FET and transferred 2 day 6 blasto on jan 12 Saturday otd 22nd saw quite a few people on this thread have similar OTD. 
Had my first fresh IVF last sept/oct so was amazed how easy this cycle is other than some pain in stomach and lower belly on day of transfer I have not felt any symptom not sure good or bad think I had lots of symptoms on fresh cycle due to progesterone and discomfort post EC, but I did get a BFPs early MC 4w5d though.   to everyone! 
LL


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Essiejean- i know its so hard! i have no idea myself if its worked? but trying not to think of that till OTD  
That would be a lovely birthday present   for you! 
Haven't seen Gavin&Stacey will have to get that one  

Hi EmJ82- how are you getting on? haven't heard from you in a bit? hope your OK? only 5 days left for you now  

Lucina- thats great i know your cautious but try to enjoy it as much as you can you have climbed a massive hurdle to just get where you are  

welcome LL_London -  my test date as with other ladies is the 23rd  i have not had a twinge or anything apart after transfer was in discomfort as drank so much water and them with the clamp and pushing down on my poor belly during transfer agitated it i think! hope you get your BFP 

Kimmy xxx


----------



## Mrs. Mish (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello, may I join you please? I had three donor embryos transferred yesterday. It is my 4th fresh cycle (2OE and 2DO). I am already a wreck! Not sure how i will make it to next week. I won't be symptom watching this time as the progesterone gives you so many symptoms anyway there is no point. This will be our last attempt so fingers crossed. I have the bottle of wine and a counsellor on standby just in case it doesn't work. Hoping this will be my time otherwise it's the end of the road for us. OTD is the 25th.

Mrs Mish


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome Mrs mish   I really hope you get your bfp i know what you mean by bottle of wine and counsellor as can't afford any more cycles so its 3rd time lucky for me  

borderbound- honeybun-  hope its not over for you


----------



## Sharpey (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello ladies! Just popping on to say hello *EssieJean* and good luck for next Wednesday! We cycled in May together so when I saw your name pop up I had to send you some     I start stims tomorrow so am not far behind you,  for a BFP for you!
Good luck all the other ladies too! 
Sharpey x
Ps happy birthday EssieJean for next week, mine is this Friday so am hoping for a (belated) birthday BFP as well!


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi girls, congrates to beach and lucina, and to another BFP i missed, busy thread. Seems like there will be alot of peeing on sticks the morning of the 23rd!!!! hope its a lucky day.  I'm taking progrestrone and not going to get excited about any symptoms, since my first m/c i have had cramps for the two weeks after ovulation, I'm just going to take into the house cleaning and might do a bit of wallpapering !!nuts i know.  Hope everyone keeps sane this two week wait is the longest two weeks ever can't believe tomorrow is only week one, hopefully we will all have a late xmas pressie and get two lines when we test xx


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

Just a quickie question....is anyone else out there having crazy vivid dreams at the mo?  Not sure if its the side effects of the estradiol (6mg per day) or anything else but although I sleep like a log, the dreams are exhausting!!!!  They're not baby-related but are totally random and so intense.

More of the most positive thoughts possible to all of you. ......I keep thinking how fortunate I am to have got this far in the process.....some people aren't quite so fortunate... 

R..xxxx


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

raqueluchi, with you on the dreams, i think mine are down to progestrone, last nite it was like a bad movie, woke up didnt know what was going on
!!!lol


----------



## MaxwellHiggins (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone. March 4th is my Birthday so perhaps March will be my month!   x


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well girls after my initial sadness after I had a little bleed during sex last week,, today I got my BFP!!!! I can't believe my eyes but obviously with having 2 previous mc im trying not to build my hopes up which is impossible!! Anyways big hugs and lots of positivity to you all xx


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Congrats danielle1370   Fingers crossed this is your time.

Kimmy30, I'm good thanks just trying to get things sorted for work tomorrow and make sure the house is sorted etc. apart from going back to work I ok. 4 more sleeps till OTD    

Hope everyone else is doing well and keep in warm. It's -13 here at the moment.


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, thank you for the welcome. 

Congratulations to the recent BFPs! That's awesome news! Sending positive vibes your way for a healthy 9 months! (or 8, as it happens)

Kimmy - I totally agree about staying in the "pupo bubble" for now. If things are to turn wrong, then we'll cross that bridge when we get to it!

Raqueluchi - I too have vivid crazy dreams, but I always do, so it's no surprise to me really. lol  

MaxwellHiggins -     for the most wonderful birthday present ever!!! And happy birthday in advance. 

Everyone       

AFM - Last night, on my way back from an evening course in another city, the train was late, which made me miss the bus. That has happened before where I then walked home (25 mins). But this time I didn't feel that it was a good idea to walk that much with a heavy school bag, 2 days after 2 day transfer! I didn't have a choice tho if I wanted to come home. 
Anyways... called hubby to tell him I'd be late home. A few minutes later, he rang me back and said my father-in-law would pick me up and drive me home!!!!
I was sooooo thankful and it made me feel like DH was also concerned about taking good care of my body and its precious cargo. FIL was also very understanding. 
So I came home to my warm house and DH cooking our meal, and I was able to put my feet up. aaaaaaaaaah. So nice.

 

Feather


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello

Welcome Alvy, LL_London and MrsMish

Danielle wow  on your BFP

Bitterly cold day here today, wrap up warm ladies 

Will be back later to catch up and update Hall of Fame 

Donna


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

hi Donna,

Just so you know, my OTD is January 28. 


Feather


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

HEY *SHARPEY*!! I remember you - great to hear from you!  May seems such a long time ago now. So glad your able to cycle again. My Birthday is *this * Friday too, the 18th!!!    that that is a very lucky omen for us both and we'll both get a BFP (Birthday Fat Positive)   Good luck for OTD  Sending you bubbles for luck!

Hello and welcome to all the newbies, *Alvy*, *LL**_[*b]London [/b] and *MrsMish * - this thread moves sooo fast!  Hope the 2ww isnt driving you too 

*Rachael * - crazy dreams are normal on a cycle - i think of it as a good sign that the meds are working

Huge Congrats on all the BFPs!!    

 to all

Essie xx


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the welcomes! And congrats to those with BFP!!

*borderbound*, I got exactly the same with that progesterone, wish my mind would stop thinking if it could be preg or no with every symptom that comes and goes. It is so difficult to tell what is what!

*kimmy30*, indeed it sux having to wait long, lets hope this will be the last month we are waiting!


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Huge congrats Danielle. Good luck to all you ladies who are testing over the next few days too x


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Danielle - congrats on your BFP 

Feather- that was nice of your DH I bet you were so relived I would of been!

Hoping-   for your BFP for OTD tomorrow


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi ladies

Can I join you please?

I had my diui treatment at 10am on mon so am now over 2dpiui and on the 2ww. At what point would I begin to feel symptoms if this was a bfp? (I'm praying it is!!) X


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Emlore and welcome to this supportive thread   From what I have found on FF is that Everyone's body reacts differently to the meds and any prospective pregnancy. Some symptoms can be down to meds & some down to early preg signs. Quite a lot of women have no symptoms at all and get a BFP.  It's hard but I'm trying too relax & not self diagnose every twinge - sometimes can't help wondering though    The 2ww sure sends you  

Enjoy being PUPO!

Hello to everyone. It's been quiet on here today. Hope all well with everyone    

Essie xx


----------



## Sharpey (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey EssieJean! I've never met anyone with the same birthday as me, even virtually! I think it is a good omen too! Hope you have a lovely day and an even lovelier one next week on your OTD     I've got everything crossed for you   I hope that the last few days of your 2ww pass calmly and happily for you! 
Sharpey x
Ps I sent you lots of good luck birthday bubbles!


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Hope you are all ok and surviving the 2 ww.....or over 2weeks in my case.
Well I have done my test after patientally waiting.....and its positive......now got to wait til next week until I have to do another test!!!!
Praying and hoping it stays positive..... xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome emlore  for the 2ww

Nixsta2  for OTD tomorrow   

Dreams oh yes...... i am sure they are the progesterone only had them whilst in a 2ww    

 all around

Donna


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Donna, for go it to tell you my OTD is 25th Jan.....9 days and counting!!


----------



## Ginaw1401 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi ladies can I join in please? I am 2dp5dt and my OTD is 27th Jan after having 2 x HB transferred.  I think I'm going to need you ladies to keep me sane!!


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Penny48- that would be the best late Xmas present ever  I have been doing lots of sorting chucking out to keep me sane! Out with friends for lunch today another distraction! Hopefully will fly by for us after the weekend  

Nixsta - well done on your BFP how many days did you test early?

Elmore - welcome   as essiejean said you may not get 1 symptom! There's no point in symptom watching it will just drive you round the bend! When I got a BFP I had not 1 symptom until I was 7 weeks! Some people don't get any! Try and keep your self busy as much as you can!

Welcome - Gina this is the best place to be! Have you had two hatching blasts back? 

Kimmy x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies and welcome to *Gina*  Can't promise to keep you sane on this crazy 2ww but at least we'll all go  together 

Anyone any plans today? I'm running out of distractions 

Essie xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all how ya doin
Well I'm cd 35 and I don't have natural periods they have 
To be induced to norethiserone
So I tested last night and I don't know if there always there
Or if I'm looking to hard or if its cheap test
But I could see a super feint line 
But I think it may just be where the outline would be if it was 
To be positive 
If that makes sense?!
Also it would seem low possibility as but the looks and times of my CM I
Either don't ov til day 20 or not at all x
My next consultant app next thurs and I need to test
Again next thurs morn before I go so I can tell them result
I wish I would took a pic before I binned it
But I think I want it that much that I'm seeing
Something that's not there
Any advise greatful
Xxx


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi girls I know I shouldn't have done it but I took into wallpapering yesterday, I just thing we have had so many BFN that I am just going to continue with life as normal and if we get a BFP then take it from there.  My DH is a lorry driver and way all week I didnt tell him and he's going to come home and be thinking what have I been at!!! 

Going to continue with the spring cleaning today, I have my own business and its quite after xmas and just need to keep busy, we were on a half dose of trigger shot unit sunday, any thoughts of how long with will stay in system done test this a.m and false positive so still there, I have drugs to take when I get positive as implantation seems to be our bother, so I need to know as soon as possibll. 

Hope all ok, as I can recommend is not to syptom spot each time i got positive I couldn't have told you any thing was different and each month I got neg I was looking out for signs and my body was great at playing tricks on me!! xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *Kllkkl* Ive not had any personal experience (yet) but I've heard a line is a line however faint. I understand your anxiety and hope this is your time 

Hi *Penny* - apparently to keep yourself busy and go about normal life is the best way and to rest when you feel like it. DH will think he's walked into the wrong house 
you've been through a lot and I  a BFP for you 

Essie xx


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,

*Emlore*, welcome.  As others said, some have symptoms, some don't. It's really best not to symptom-spot too much as you'll drive yourself cuckoo. However, what I do know is that IF there is to be symptoms, they are not likely to really start before your test date anyway.  Try to keep busy and take it a day at a time. Best of luck!   

*Sharpey and EssieJean*: As I understand, you two have the same birthday? How cool!  Just wanted to share with you guys that when new neighboors moved across the street a couple of years ago, we went to welcome them and ended up talking a while. (we get along really well). Anyways, We learned that the woman has same birthday as me, born same year! So we are exactly the same age! How weird is that? So on that date, we wave at each other. It's not everyone who can respond "Thanks, to you too!!" when wished a happy birthday. lol

*Nixsta2*: Good news on bfp! Hoping this positive stays positive!! xo How many dpo did you test?

*Gina1405*: Welcome and    for your 2ww!

*Essiejean*: Hi ya. Here are some ideas to keep busy... Read, watch movies, do gentle house chores (booooring), spend some time in the FF chatroom and talk live with other lovely ladies who go through similar things, research and cook a new meal a day, just for the challenge, hobbies/handcrafting/arts if you're into any of that. (I like to draw, paint, crochet, do paper mache, and take care of my garden when it's not covered in snow!)... Hope it helps. 

AFM: I am feeling freakishly calm in comparison to the 2ww I had a year ago. I'm not sure if I'm feeling calm because of having detached from the whole thing... or if I'm just really taking it easy or what. It's scaring me tho... like deep down I know. I Just don't know what it is I do know. lol
Am I insane yet?

    
Feather


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome to Gina 

 Nixsta2 on your BFP 

penny go you with the wallpapering! enjoy the spring cleaning 

Raqueluchi, half way there honey    

Sending  
Back later to update

Donna


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Feather   That's a lovely story about your neighbour. How spooked you must have been, but in a good way    It's true, I've never met anyone with the same Birthday til now. OTD is 23rd do hoping there's a belated Birthday present in store  

Thanks for the list of ideas - this 2ww is going a lot slower than last year's   I don't really have high enough concentration levels for reading but I do love to cook so going to get out my recipe books! I've watched a couple of standup comedies & romcoms and thinking og going for a stroll later before all the heavy snow that's forecast arrives  

I can understand your feeling of detachment and you're not insane just yet but if you get there you'll be in good company  

Hello and      to all

Essie xx


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Help ladies....please...
I have started to have some bleed shortly after getting my positive test....
It's been 18 days since my Et and I only tested last night......has anyone else had this....my clinic said this can happen and to carry on with the drugs and test again next week.
I'm beside myself with worry as it all happened so quick......
I never had any of this last time and even after being told the hb had stopped it was still 6 weeks til I mc even up til then I wouldn't have known anything was wrong......
I'm on my phone crying so sorry for the spelling......xx


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh nixsta 2 I am so sorry  your feeling like this, I can't help as I have never had this experience but there are plenty on here who have, some women have bled all the way through there pregnancy,  don't you have anyone with you at the moment? X x x x


----------



## christi (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Can I join in please?

On Tuesday we had two blastocysts transferred from ivf.  We're so excited because prior to this tx our other cycles have been so disappointing.  Our OTD is January 25th.

Nixsta2 I'm so sorry to read what you're going through right now.  I wish I could offer some good advice, but I've never made it as far as you have so I can't offer much help.  As difficult as it might be, try to relax until you're able to see someone.  I'll keep you in my prayers.

Best wishes to all   

Christi X


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome Christi, I always laugh when  people ask if they can join, of course you can. 

Good luck for test date. You have been all over for IVF havnt you. I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello, please can I join you all on this long 2ww?  Had 2 embies transferred today and OTD is 29th jan which feels a very long way away! 
Will be having a read through previous posts on this thread to see what's what. 
Good luck to everyone. 
Any tips on how to get through the 2 weeks? 
X


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thankyou for your kind words, its really mucked my head up today after waiting 18 days to test after FET of 2 snow babies and getting a BFP then this all on the same day!!!! 
The clinic said it can happen and still go on to be a positive outcome, so I am praying and hoping.....
It's such an emotional journey and I don't think you can ever relax...
This site has been great and everyone is so friendly and helpful, so Thankyou again and I will keep you updated as I can....my next test is next wed....xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Welcome Christi and notgivingup

Borderbound  for OTD tomorrow

Nixsta2 so sorry to read of what you are going through,     coming your way for your embies  yes many ladies do experience this and go on to have healthy pregnancys and babies, how many embies were put back its common in twins 

Sending 

Go steady ladies if you have snow      

Donna


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome to *Christi* and *NotGivingup* 
  to *Nixsta2*

  and   to everyone

Essie xx


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

BFN again. 

AF came before I had time to test today. I tested a few days ago and was pretty sure it was negative anyway. 

Stopping for a bit and then will start IVF. 

Gutted. 

The hardest thing is that with AF comes so much emotional crap and it makes everything worse.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry *Borderbound* - I think taking time out is a good idea before embarking on next cycle and spending time together as a couple. Be kind to yourself 

Essie xx


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news Borderbound, stay strong hun and have some time out to recharge before your next cycle. Don't forget if you want to chat then we are all here for you xxx


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I am officially PREGNANT...! BFP ALERT!

Its not over yet as my HCG levels are very low but they are doubling. I've waited 10 days after my 2WW to be able to write my result. My levels only started at 6 on my OTD but they have consistently doubled since then and are now 208.

A long way to go - lets hope its a happy late implanter


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations *Ballboy *   

Essie xx


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Aww so sorry border bound. Xxxxx


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi ladies,

*Borderbound *- I am so sorry it didn't work out this time for you,  

*Ballboy *- YAY great news!

Hope everyone is ok?

Here tonight I'm feeling quite sore in my body, especially my lower back. It started by being uncomfortable late in the afternoon, and now it's just hurting. It feels like the few days before AF.  I'm only 4dp2dt so not much to speculate on at this point. I did spend a lot of time on my computer chair today both using my computer and drawing a plan on paper for a crochet project. I tend to sit wrong on chairs! Not good for the back. 

But it's weekend! YaY! 
    
Feather


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey ladies, these cramps are unbearable now had them since transfer Monday and there killing me, does anyone know if I can take any pain meds?


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, It's not looking too good I have passed alot today, I honestly think its over for me now. The bleeding has now stopped thankfully and the pain has gone. Only time will tell......as I had 2 fet so maybe there maybe a chance 1 could be there still....... I'm so confused from a BFP then 2 hours later....this....sorry I keep saying that but my head is all over the place....and sorry for no personals, I'm on my phone....xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Nixsta2,    sweetheart, no need for any sorrys here    keeping you in my thoughts

Borderbound so sorry to read your sad news   

Ballboy woop woop   for next week honey

FeatherGentle     coming your way, you are approaching the window for implantation so lots of  coming your way 

 all around ladies

Donna


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies - my Birthday today. Been quite non-eventful but got some lovely gifts and flowers delivered. Just waiting for DH to come back with meal from local Italian. Hoping for an extra gift on 23rd!!!

*Nixsta* - so sorry 

*Mrsknight* sorry I can't help but have you asked the Pharmacist on forum? 

Hi Feathers. Sorry to hear your struggling too. I work at a desk too with pc and know it can be do incomfortable. - as you say though it's weekend. have you anything nice planned or just taking it easy? Hope the pain eases 

Hello everyone else - hope you doing ok

Essie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

EssieJean     

   for an extra special present on the 23rd     

Donna


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

hi again

EssieJean -       Crossing fingers for a lovely birthday present still to come!  Oh I wasn't actually at work today. I don't work in an office. I just happened to spend a lot of time at my computer and hobby table today. I've worked in an office before tho and I remember I was quite tired of sitting at the desk all day sometimes! So totally understand you. xo

sharpey -      

Donna - thank you. who knows... would be nice if my back ache was related to my two little bubbles in there. 

Nixsta -   

MrsKnight - I'm sorry you're having a hard time.  I don't want to advice you wrongly, but I do believe you can safely take paracetamol. I would verify with a pharmacist tho.  

Hugs all around.... 
Feather


----------



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi ladies - hi again to those I've already met. 
Just wanted to say don't give up hope Nixta. I met a lovely lovely lady here last year who got her bro but I think then had lots of bleeding throughout first twelve weeks. On Tuesday she sent me a photo of her gorgeous baby girl. Bleeding does happen for some. I know it must be terrifying but try to just rest if its possible - think my friend ended up doing. A lot of bed resting as a result but it was all worth it later. 
Keeping fingers crossed for you - have clinic said more?
Hap dip bir Essiejean!


----------



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry nixta that is meant to say BFP not bro of course.   darn phone


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome ladies, 

Mrs Knight - when i had ET, i was told by clinic i could take paracetamol from now on and advised not to take ibuprofen etc, but like Feather Gentle said, check with a pharmacist.  Cramping is horrid at the nest of times but worse when it messes with your head at this stressful time - had a couple myself this evening (i'm only 1dp3dt!) but mine come and go and have me doubled over but are over in a few seconds.  poor you    never quite sure if its just quick trapped wind (Sorry tmi!) but how can you tell the difference?!?

EssieJean     Hope you have had a lovely day, and you get your much wanted belated pressie on 23rd!

Borderbound - so sorry    

Nixta, will keep   for you, just in case!

Ballboy  

Feathergentle, hope you back improves soon 

xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks so much Donna, Weeble and Feather   

Essie xx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

KlKKI- i would test everyday on first morning urine if it was faint should get darker  

Penny- i wouldn't worry i heard blow flow to the uterus is really good and it proberly therapeutic and takes your mind of things which can only be good!   i have two dogs and I'm out for at least a hour and half power walking them everyday!  

nixsta - hope everything works out OK i know bleeding is quite common!  

welcome - Christi 2x blasts wow thats fab!!  

hello- notgiving up- nice to see you over here on the   

Borderbound- sorry to hear your news    i hope you get the strength after time out to go with IVF as success rates are higher that iui! obviously i don't know your history with TX but we skipped iui and started on ivf on advice of our clinic!

ballboy-          thats such good news sounds like you had a late implanter!

hoping-  is the news sinking in yet?  

EMJ82- not long now for you  

Hows everyone else getting on in the crazy   ??

Kimmy xxx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Essiejean - how rude of me OTD buddy   big big      
hope you get that extra special gift on the 23rd   xxx


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Kimmy, 2 more sleeps.

Not that I'm getting my hope up, when I won't to the loo earlier there was some dark red blood on the paper ( Sorry TMI) There's not a lot of it but still not getting my hopes up now.


----------



## Ginaw1401 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mrs Knight, you should only take paracetamol. Ibuprofen has an effect on the lining of the womb so don't take that x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Kimmy - you're not rude at all. It can be so fast on this thread. It's easy to overlook posts  . Thanks for the Birthday wishes  

Essie xx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

EMJ82- lots of people still bleed when they are pregnant! please don't think it over yet! was the blood red/ dark brown?
sending you lots of


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

It was red Kimmy


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

EMJ82-  keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Thankyou ladies regarding the paracetamol, they have eased off a little bit now, I have a hot water bottle on my belly at the moment. 

Notgivingup ....... I know ur right re cramps, for me because I had them in my first cycle and I have them again I can only assume the worst, but yes they totally mess with your head!  But I know many people have them I thnk there quite common. X x x


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday EssieJean, hope you had a great day, and we all have good news on 23rd xx 

I was so busy at work today didnt get time for lunch let alone thinking!!! this 2ww is the longest two weeks ever, at least once the week end is over 
wed will be alot closer


----------



## christi (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Thank you to all for the warm welcome!

*Borderbound* - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I understand how you're feeling, and it's completely devastating. I hope you start to feel better soon  .

*Nixsta2* and *EmJ82* - Don't loose hope yet. I've read that bleeding can happen. You're in my thoughts and prayers  .

*Ballboy* -  on your awesome news!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! 

*EssieJean* -    I hope you had a great day and wishing you the best late birthday gift on the 23rd!!!!

*MrsKnight* - Thank you for the nice welcome, and I hope you're feeling better  .

*Penny48* - I agree completely, this  seems to go on forever. I still have a week to go 

*Notgivingup* - The only tip I have for this awful  is to try your best to keep your mind occupied and try your hardest to stay positive. I should take my own advice, but it's not easy. Some happy/funny tv programs or movies can be a big help.

*Feather* - It's so hard to refrain from analyzing every symptom and non-symptom. Initially, after transfer I was doing ok, but since yesterday it's been difficult because I feel normal and I'm not noticing any symptoms at all. I had a couple mild symptoms the first couple days, but nothing since yesterday. It's had me down and hard to not fear the worst. It's been an effort to stay positive  .

 to *Donna* and *Kimmy*!

I hope everyone else is doing well and hope all have a great weekend with lots of fun distractions  .

   

Christi X


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi girls, after my bfp on Wednesday, today it's all over for me again so will be joining again next month on the 2ww. Do we start a new thread for next month or stay here? Feel like im in no man's land atm. Never mind onwards and upwards x


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi girls, just wondering if I can join this thread?? Had ET yesterday and really nervous about 2WW!! I'm still really sore and swollen from EC but I've been told that'll disappear.
Good luck to everyone
Penguin xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

danielle1370 said:


> Hi girls, after my bfp on Wednesday, today it's all over for me again so will be joining again next month on the 2ww. Do we start a new thread for next month or stay here? Feel like im in no man's land atm. Never mind onwards and upwards x


Hi Danielle1370

There is a February 2ww thread at the top of the board  the 2ww only run for one month and close on last day of the month 

Welcome Penguin16,  on the 2ww

Donna


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi ladies,
Sorry for another me text, here is an update:
Still bleeding, I spoke to both my epu and clinic, they both told me to do.another test and time it to see how long it took. I done that ....about 5 secs, it came up before I'd even finished my wee sorry tmi.... before showing a BFP. I have to do another test Tuesday to see what that reads. So I'm still trying to be hopefull.
At this rate I will be on the Feb 2ww lol x
Hope u r all ok xx


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello, can I join this thread. Officially pupo as of today. 2 day 5 morula's put back where they belong.


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi BabyBiggles! We meet again! lol. 
I would like to join thread if you please! PUPO as of today!


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Tippytoes how did the transfer go?


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi babybiggles! Went well thanks, how about you? how do you feel and did you get a pic of ur embies?! x


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Didn't get a pic 😞 it still seems surreal. They said my 3 hadn't quite made it to blast so they chose the best 2 to put back, they have said I have a 30% chance of it working. Not liking the odds, but better than no chance at all


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

I was given 25% chance, but Im not looking at that as a negative though. Im going to be in that 25%   (fingers and legs crossed!) I am bit confused as to OTD    when is yours? x


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Hi well it's OTD tomorrow .     

The bit of bleeding I had last night has stopped. Today I feel like I've got constant stich in my lower tummy. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Nixsta, I hope thing's wok out for you.  

Hi Tippytoes  & babybiggles, glad ET went well and welcome to the 2ww


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Tippytoes they said to test on the 30th and not before. What day were you told


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Emj82 good luck tomorrow x x


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi EMJ72~ Thanks for welcome and good luck for tomorrow!
BabyBiggles~ I was told by last nurse I saw today, to test 2 weeks from today, which is 2nd of Feb. Was told before, that OTD is 2 weeks after EC. I'm confused, especially as blastocysts take 7 days to implant, after egg collection? Can anyone shed any light on this please?


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies 

Firstly thanks for the birthday wishes yesterday in case I missed anyone out before.

Hello and welcome to all the new PUPOs  I love the signature name tippytoes....sooo cute 

Good luck for OTD tomorrow *Emj82*  

I feel such relief for you *Nixsta* - I know it's still early days but it's looking more promising than yesterday 

AFM I'm aware OTD is coming up (wed) and can feel myself getting quite anxious. Thought I might want to test early but now I'm dreading OTD coming!! 

Babydust to all (iPod won't let me do babydust icon )

Essie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

EssieJean hope you had a lovely birthday yesterday

Welcome to Babybiggles73 and Tippytoes

 EmJ82 for OTD tomorrow

regarding OTD different clinics have different protocols, dependant on age of embies when transferred, some calculate from day of EC some dont like to give too early a test date as if a late implantation can show a bfn instead of a bfp (this happened to me)

Hope everyone is safe and warm

 

Donna


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi All, hope you are all staying nice and warm and out of this snow!

*Tippytoes* I was told to test 2 weeks from the day of transfer as I had 2 5d blasts transferred, think 2 weeks from EC wrong as they had my eggs for a week before they transferred them back in. Double check with your clinic though as I know different places have different rules.

*EssieJean* I was the exact same I was so impatient throughout the 2WW but then as it got closer to OTD the nerves kicked in big style. Try to stay calm hun and sending you lots of positive thoughts for Wednesday.

*EmJ* good luck for tomorrow hun and it seems to be good news that the bleeding has stopped

To all the new 2WW'ers welcome and I hope that your wait goes past fast. Sending you all lots of   thoughts xxx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello ladies,  I just started my second round of clomid this month. 50 mg's again days 3-7. My hubby had a sperm analysis done which was good and I had a progesterone test done and my levels are low. Although this first month of clomid on my day 21 progesteone test i read 28.95 which my doctor was inpressed with. We tried a year and a half on our own. The doctor decided clomid was our next option. I do ovulate every month on my own though. My periods are every 27 days and I get a positive on an opk on cycle day 13 every month. I am glad to finally have found some other women. I did have horrible side effects. Hot flashes, headaches, fatique. Hoping the second round works this time.


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

DonnaMarie and LBoden~ Thanks for advice  
I think I am going to transfer to 2ww on Feb then, as last nurse I saw, said to test 2weeks from today. Good luck to everyone! Sending you all   xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks *LBoden* - I see it's your scan on Wed too - how exciting though I expect you're feeling nervous/excited too 

Hello and welcome Dannixo 

Essie xx


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Dannixo, good luck on clomid - i took it for 8 cycles and i was a witch to live with - it totally messed up my emotions as well as the hot flushes and headaches - hope its not too bad for you  

Emj82,   for tomorrow for you!

tippytoes, see you on the other threads and will pm you!  again!

Hi Babygiggles - seen you on another thread i think.  congrats re pupo.  let the waiting commence!  

 to all!


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

*Dannixo* seems we are in the same boat with the clomid, just that this is my 7th round and I don´t ovu regularly.

*Emj87* good luck tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is also doing good. 

Me myself am already sort of convinced it didn´t work. The previous times I always had nauseau when it was a +, now I don´t feel that at all. So my hope is already down the drain .. 
But I do have this stretchy feeling in my stomach all the time and since 3 days my boobs have become more and more sore. However I also get period like cramps. I saw in the thread up thats common, but I can´t remember right if I had this too with the previous times.. so, I am confused. Wish I could stop trying to evaluate each little pinch and sore that comes by


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome- penguin! 

hello - babybiggles and tippytoes nice to see you over here  

EMJ82- glad the bleeding has stopped! sending you lots of   for tomorrow!   you get your BFP 

essiejean- i feel like you i wanted to test early and i want OTD day to hurry up but im also really scared now and want to stay pupo for longer  

tippytoes- i was told its always 14 days from EC ? blasts most clinics test 10 days from ET  and with a 2DT or a 3DT its normally 2 weeks from ET but i think all clinics are different!

alvy- hoping its too early for any symptons for you i think all the drugs can confuse our bodies and play tricks on our minds! i dont have any!

kimmy xxx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Essie- thank you

Not giving up- I have horrible hot flashes, headaches and mood swings :/ I sure hope I don't get to 8 cycles my hubby might divorce me lmao! 

Alvy- I'm sorry to hear that! I really hope this is your cycle. When can you test? Do you ovulate with clomid? Good luck!


----------



## Ginaw1401 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ladies i got my   yesterday at 4dp5dt  
My transfer was on 15th Jan and we transferred 2 x HB.
Don't give up, I have no symptoms other than sore boobs but that could be because of the progesterone too.
   to everyone else waiting x


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Yay congratulations Gina!!! Sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## christi (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome to *Penguin16*, *Babybiggles73*, *TippyToes*, and *Dannixo*. Good luck TippyToes at the Feb. 2ww board 

*EmJ82* - Good luck for tomorrow. I'm glad you're doing better and we're all  for you.

*Ginaw1401* - That's great news!!!! You're so lucky that  showed up early! 

*Nixsta2* - You must be so relieved--that's wonderful news. I read that can happen to some women and still have a healthy pregnancy and baby. You're in my thoughts and prayers.

*Alvy* - I feel the way you're feeling. My dh and acupuncturist told me that I need to stop worrying and analyzing everything. They both said, at this point you've done all that you can do and now it's out of your hands so being relaxed and positive is the best thing you can do for yourself and for the embryos. I already knew that, but it helped me to be reminded. Soon enough our 2ww will be over 

*EssieJean* - I understand your anxiety with OTD approaching. My OTD is soon after yours and I'm feeling very nervous too. I'm  for all of us and hoping it's our time.

Today my dh helped me wash our dog at the dog salon. It's always been my job, but dh didn't want me doing anything strenuous so we did it together and it was actually fun. It was a beautiful day here with temperatures in the 80 's so we walked by the beach after. A big change from last week which was very cold with temps in the low 40's. Nice weather is very uplifting. I hope everyone else is doing well and passing the time with something enjoyable 

  

Christi X


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks, I will pop back on here quite alot though, as not many people on 2ww Feb yet and ones that are ( apart from 1!) are not pupo, so think I will get more support from YOU ladies!


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

HUGE congrats Gina and wow that result did come up early, maybe there is more than one on board for it to come up so quick!!

Nixta hun stay positive, if your result is coming up so quickly still then thats surely got to be good news. I'm on the early scans group and quite a few women on there have had bleeds and when they have gone for a scan everything has been absolutely fine. Got everything crossed for you.

EssieJean - OMG yes I am very nervous/excited/petrified for Wednesday. I'm sure that it will be a great day for the pair of us.

Hope all you ladies have a chilled day and that you find lots of things to keep your minds off the pee sticks, I have a day of washing/ironing/tidying and loads of school marking to plough through. Take care and stay


----------



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good morning! Would you all mind if I joined your cheerful chatter? Afraid I've sneaky peaking at you the last few days (hence previous post), but thought I should say hi properly. OTD Weds 23rd Jan.    
EMj87 - good luck this morning sweetie!
Gina 1401 -  :    Fantastic news on your  
Nixta - really really pleased for you. Felt so bad for what you've been going through.
Alvy. Christi and Essie Jean - I'm also feeling really up and down daily with the end of this two week wait - alternating between no hope and almost certainty. Just a little more waiting now?? - hang on in there.  If you don't mind Christi, I'll be trying to follow that lovely advice to Alvy.
Dannixio, Alvy - Good luck with your clomid cycles - I feel for you. I found that the most painful experience of my life after peritonitis!! 
Hi again Tippytoes, Babybiggles, Kimmy and Notgiving up.
and   everyone I've missed.


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,

*Gina *- Huge Congrats! Awesome news! 

*Weeble *- Welcome  and good luck!   

*Everyone *-   

Well, I am 6dp2dt. I don't have any symptom to speak of other than progesterone related (i.e.: tender breasts ). I'm trying not to worry about that, as I know symptoms in 2ww really don't mean that much, and sometimes there's no symptom at all even with a good result. 
Anyways... what does worry me a bit is whenever I sit down, just upon sitting, I feel a momentarily pain in my lower abdomen. It goes away as soon as I'm really sitting down, i.e. when I'm settled. Is this normal? Is something not right going on down there?
I also woke up suddenly last night after dreaming AF had arrived. I worry about that, because on my last 2ww, I bled early and never even reached OTD. 
Otherwise, doing well and keeping busy...

I can totally relate with you *EssieJean *about OTD. As much as I want to know, I kind of like this 2ww bubble where dreams and hope can run free. 

  
Feather


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Morning all,

Hope everyone is ok. Congratulations on you BFP Gina  

As for me I am pleased to report it was a   me this morning. We are still in total shock. Think I am more worried now than in the 2ww. 

FeaherGentle, I had no symptoms in the 2ww. Not sure about your pain but hope someone can help. 

Good luck and   to everyone.


----------



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Feather and thank you  
I had a few pains when sitting for quite a few days after et and thought it was just bruising, although felt a bit like uti. Hope it's not too bad for you - maybe it's good (I read all through the 'signs of bfp' thread on friday! Tummmy pains were a good sign it seems.
I've also had some really vivid dreams, but I think these are progesterone related - dreamt Thursday that I crashed a car (post snow warnings) in the rain and then ran away from accident as no insurance/tax and was found out. Totally weird, but did drive in snow and did not crash- just the progesterone taking over my sleep. Few others, won't bore you!
Have you got extra progesterone this time to stop you bleeding early? Originally I was down for jabs because of that, I guess the same as you have Kimmy?, but consultant felt sorry for me as was on 4 per day during stimms so got extra gel.
Btw - I never understand the dpdt thing - can anyone explain?

OMG!!! Well done EmJ82 just saw that before posting!     - fabulous! 
I'm not surprised you're more scared though - so much more real than being pupo.. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,

*EmJ82 *- Woohoo! Congrats on your fantastic news!  Wishing you all the best for the next steps! And thank you for telling me you had no symptom in 2ww. I know it happens but it just makes it so much longer without symptoms to hang on to, doesn't it? or Am I just crazy?

*weeble *- thank you for your input. I'll just see what happens. It's not a very strong pain. It's just this dull pressure pain just upon sitting. I just sit down a bit more gently these days then. lol Yes, I am on extra progesterone. I get Crinone (a cream with applicator... for the front door), twice a day. The said "front door" is getting a bit tired of it if you know what i mean. lol Hopefully it helps tho. I also get Estradiol tablet twice a day. 
As for dpdt ... here's the explanation: dp means "days post...." and dt means " -day transfer". So when I say I am 6dp2dt it means I am 6 days post 2-day transfer. It's just to know exactly where we are at. How many days gone since transfer, and when was transfer done ( day 2, 3 or 5). Makes sense?

    
Feather


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

*kimmy30*: the drugs do play tricks on me, you are totally right about that, it is so confusing. One moment I think all is ok, the next im convinced it will never work.

*Dannixo*: this is my first cycle on 100 mg, but my 7th in total. I had 6 rounds on 50 mg and it always worked in ovulating, though it always was 1 follicle. The first and third round I got chemical pregnancies however..  This is the first time I had 2 follicles, so I had hoped for some more luck this time  I am gonna test tomorrow for the first time, at 13dpo, I always need to test twice, on day 14 and 16 officially, but I am sure that on day 13 and 15 I can already see something. If it didnt work this time we gonna move to the next step. As for the side effects, I hardly have any. I maybe get angry a bit quicker, but I dont have any moodswings or so. And just a little hot flash at this 100 mg, at 50 no problems. What I found worst was to actually swallow the pills. I even broke them into little pieces, but sometimes it still got stuck in my throat, the horrific taste was making wanna puke.. 

*Gina*: congratz girl! Really great  I have the same with progesterone some, symptoms I had before are no longer present. Weird stuff eh

*christi:* your advice is absolutely true, it is just my nature to be worried often... I wish I was able to change it. It does get better slowly, but there are times when I get thrown back and forth between hope and disappointment. Especially towards the end of the wait. Soon it is over again 

*weeble101*: you describe exactly the way I feel lol, but I too will try follow christi´s advice, it is good to be reminded that indeed we have no control, so what is the use of being troubled.. bah, I gotta apply this to myself!!

*EmJ82*: a very big congratz to you! And I must say I noticed that there are quite some BFP this month. Since I am only recently a member, is it always like this? Because if so, that certainly gives some hope!

To everyone else, I  for the BFP for all!


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Fantastic News EmJ, so chuffed for you hun. I know exactly how you feel about being more worried now then you were in the 2WW. Would defo recommend coming onto the waiting for early scans board now as it helps to reasssure you in the upcoming weeks and everyone is really helpful in there about what to expect x


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi girls,
Congratulations on the BFP coming through 
AFM well I thought the bleed had stopped but no its started again, bright red, so really not sure what's going on  
This waiting is harder the the 2WW....I was so pleased to get a. BFP then because of this not sure how I feel....we have to wait til I can have a scan.....why is everything so hard on us girls........
Sorry for no personals but I'm in bed with my phone, best place to be xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies - OMG I had one helluva nights crazy dream sleep, in fact only just woke up  and found we have TWO BFP ladies amongst us!!! Sooooo pleased for you *Emj* and *Gina*   Fantastic news! 
DH has come in with bacon butty so I'll get back later to do more personals, just wanted to pass on my congrats 

Essie xx


----------



## Anjy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello ladies
Just thought I'd say Hi. I started my 2ww on thursday having transferred two 6-day blasts on a frozen cycle. As the rates for frozen aren't as good as fresh I'm not holding out too much hope. Besides going through the fresh cycle teaches you a few things right? 
Willing away the next 10 days or so, esp with this crazy weather we are having.  
Also willing the trains to stop so I don't have to go to work tomorrow  
Wishing everyone good luck and sending positive thoughts and energy


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all firstly hugh congrates to Emj and Gina, very happy for you both!!!  Also just to say, cant find name who posted about  bloated feeling and not feeling well, after trigger you have to  be careful that your ovaries have not over stimulated, if feeling that unwell I would contact clinic, also weigh yourself and make sure you have not put on alot of weight in the last few days as you might be retaining fluid, if in doubt please contact dr, hope you feel ok now xx


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks ladies, still not sunk in yet.

Hope your all ok and the   isn't too bad where you are.


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Dannixo- hoping this will be your time  

L boden- good luck for your scan Wednesday as you say the 3ww is worse than the 2ww  

EMJ82-   so pleased for you  

Gina-      you naughty early tester!   4DP a 5DT sounds like you have more than 1 on board i wish i could test early but I'm so scared! your so brave!

hello again weeble   not long for us now  

nixsta-   everything is OK for you  

Essiejean - my DH brought me a bacon butty and a hot ribena in bed was lovely! not long for us now   

Weeble-  I'm on extra progesterone have daily injections in the ****   i bled day before OTD last cycle 
but think its because of my immunes i have NK cells so will attack everything!! also having injections in my stomach to stop blood clotting ouch! will all be worth it when i get my BFP  


Kimmy xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations to all the BFP's well done and your inspiring us all.. I'm not testing till 31st jan so a long way to go yet!! 

Rest relax and rejuvenate the best RRR's I can think of! Looks like 2013 is going to be a baby boom xxx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome - anjy wishing you the best of luck!   i thought recent studies had shown fets quite successful as your body has had time to recover from all the drugs?


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi kimmy just noticed we have same odt hopefully three will be the lucky number for us


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi penny- 3 is my DH D.O.B his lucky number its my 3rd cycle so   that it is!
hoping it is for you   not long now eekkk!!!


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you Weeble and Christi! 

Congratulations Em! Sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Alvy- my doctor wants to do three rounds of 50 mg since my day 21 progesteone levels were good then move on to 100 mg with mid cycle ultrasounds and hcg trigger shots. I am sorry about your loss and hope these two follicles make it through! Ahh your so lucky to have no side effects! My pills are small so not hard to take at all.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies - and welcome *Anjy* 

*Kimmy* how you feeling at mo? I went out today visiting just to keep myself busy. The nerves are really setting in. Got a lot of outside pressure from family to 'perform' as it were and it's not helping. Didn't feel this bad last year, perhaps because I had no experience to compare it to  Ive a few things planned to keep myself busy until Wednesday; tomorrow cinema, Tues shopping at Dunelm to get new furnishings. Have you anything planned?

*Penny* I see you're also a 23rd tester - hope you ok ?

Hello to everyone hope you're all well 

Essie xx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Essiejean -  I'm OK I just want Wednesday to be here so I know either way but scared too!
We haven't told anyone throughout this cycle apart from my mum who will only speak about it if I approach the subject! A couple of close friends know! As like you can't bear questions and feeling like a failure!
I know what you mean tho feeling pressurised to get a good result! Outsiders think you have ivf and bingo it works   what do they know  

Tomorrow my dog is getting neuted a d I'm going to the dentist  
Tuesday I'm meeting a friend for lunch who doesn't know(phew) then in the afternoon another friend is popping over for a cuppa(she doesn't know either) then I thought it was best not to book anything after that just Incase if you know what I mean! I have two dogs that keep me so busy! And I will be looking after one of them after she has her operation on Monday bless her! She's already a mum she had 7 pups we kept the boy! There my babies  

Kimmy xxx


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Aww good luck for 23rd  Essiejean, of course your going to getting nervous. I really hope it all work out, have you had any symptoms? Did you first cycle, I totally agree I am way worse than last cycle because no I knew what to look out for, which is why I had a mini break down when I felt the same pains as the first time.  

I stupidly tested yesterday why why why It would have only been 5dpt but I was reading on here that some woman have had positive tests at 4dpt, it was obviously negative although it was early I feel that this is what it will ultimately be on test date. Been looking into immunes but to be honest so over welmed  it's a total minefield don't know where to start, who to go to, there are such conflicting reports. 

Still have these cramps there worse in the mornings. X x x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean *Kimmy*. I can't think beyond Wed either. it's my brother and his fiancée who are also mid treatment. Their first. my parents have wanted to be grandparents since my 20s and as well as already feeling a failure to them I have this personal competition going on in my head that I need to be the one to make their wish, and ours,come true first. They're not far behind us and even though I've not told I'm on 2ww, I get daily bulletins on their progress. I don't mean to sound selfish cause I wouldn't want to put my worst enemy through this but I pray so hard that this will be our time.

Sorry for ramblings. Struggling a bit today 

Hi *Mrsknight* - I don't have any physical symptoms like sore (.)(.) apart from a few nips here and there in my tummy but so hungry all the time and thirsty but I'm guessing that'll be the meds. I don't blame you for testing early in the circumstances but you have plenty of time for it all to change and often it does. Ghey give an OTD for a reason so please don't give up hope and keep the pma 

Essie xx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mrs knight - nooooo!! Please don't think it over for you! No more testing to OTD!!
Some people may get a early BFP some wont till OTD!
On my first cycle I tested 2 days early and got a bfn the on OTD turned into a positive prob a late implanter and my levels Were to low to be detected on HPT! I wouldn't test this early again but that's my choice any I know everyone is different!

Immunes is a minefield! And lots of controversy around it but I think because some DRS dont understand it! And NHS doesn't want to prescribe more costly drugs on the system!!! I would recommend reading agates pages on immunes on here! And order DR Alan beers book on is your body baby friendly very interesting!
I would get them tested after you have done some investigations yourself I'm personally glad I got mine tested!
Hope that helps you can PM if you have any questions!


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Well ladies I am now bleeding! This is exactly what happened last time , first cycle I bleed 5 days after transfer this time 6 days! I am in pieces, I am on hrt, gestone and crinone gel to stop me bleeding , I can't believe this has happened yet again.


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

mrsknight, please do think it's over 
I had my et 1/1 and tested 17th, it came up positive, then 2hrs later I started bleeding and have only just stopped tonight. the epu and clinic have said this can happen. I have been beside myself but the girls on here have been brilliant giving me support. 
I don't what my outcome will be but I am trying to keep positive......
I really know it's hard and trust me I've been crying and my heads been all over the place. we are all here to support u xxx 
thank you to everyone that has listened to me xxx . I will let u know the outcome xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *Mrsknight* - as *Nixsta* says please don't give up hope yet. The body is a strange and complicated thing; anything could happen.

Thinking of you both  

Essie xx


----------



## babywhispers (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Donna, I'm back...my official test date is Feb 1st...

Hello to everyone else. I haven't been following the thread but hope everyone is well and coping with  

I had a question I was hoping someone could help me with. I am to start taking an HCG injection tomorrow on my day 5 and then again on day 7 and day 9. My last IUI I used the Chrinone gel presseries but this time they put me on the injections instead as I was feeling very low on the presseries. Is anyone else doing HCG injections? I started to look online about side effects, etc and read about birth defects and issues for the mother but I'm not sure how accurate the info was... does anyone else know much about taking these? I will be on 1500 dose of Pregnyl. Any comments would be much appreciated. Thanks... BW


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, I just tested, and I am in total awe of having also a positive test. The line is almost as dark as the test line. I am at 13 dpo. But now the biggest fear starts, will it again be a miscarriage the upcoming week or will it finally stick... I am pretty calm but I think that will change towards the end of the week, when it comes close to the point it usually ended. So no, I am not happy, I am neutral in my feelings, how scary is that?


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Alvy congrates, I know how you feel I feel the same way, the positive is tainted with the fear of M/C, just try and stay calm and look after yourself, are you on progrestrone, if not I would contact DR and see if they could put you on it, also for my last m/c the epu was very good and gave me blood tests early so at least I knew what was happening and was not in the dark, if you phone them they might start bloods early and could see that everything is going a it should.  Remember "what is for you will not go past you" hoping this is your time xxxx


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you. It's been a while since I've posted as we missed a cycle due to Christmas closures but had 3rd lot of IUI today so into the dreaded 2ww once again! 

Fingers crossed for everyone and   for miracles xx


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome samic, hope you 2ww is not too long and you get a positive result at the end of it xx


----------



## LL_London (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi 
it's been a while since I said initial hi to this group. though have not been posting since, I have been getting updates here almost everyday to help with my 2ww. Congratulation for all the BFPs and Was so happy to see alot of them on the thread, sure the support in this forum has been helping!

Mrsknight, don't give up hope yet, i heard sometimes implantation bleed could happen    
Nixsta, glad to hear the bleeding stopped, it must be a good sign and hope your clinic/EPU can test your HCG levels to see if it continues to double  
Welcome, Samic, it's a great support group here hope your 2ww goes fast!
Alvy, congrats for BFP!  and undertand your mixed feeling but it's a positve step and stay cautiously optimistic!! 
AFM, testing tomorrow, had to go to work in the morning wont' get to test till later afternoon, DH does not want me to test early. Last time tested early, 2days before OTD on a 5-day blast transfer, it was BFN, was distressed, on OTD day it was BFP but started spotting the same evening, M/C(4w3d). The emotional ups and downs of the process is so difficult to explain to outsiders, great I found this group and    to everyone!


LL


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Hi ladies,
I'm happy to be joining your group after my ET on Saturday.
Good luck everyone!
Jen


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome *Lucky Jen * *Babywhispers* and *Samic* 

Essie xx


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome lucky jen , hope you are lucky, also welcome babywhispers,  London good luck for tomorrow, this is such a rollercoaster of a journey, I just cant wait until i'm at the end of it and we have our family all healthy and happy, roll on OTD for us all xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Alvy- congratulations! Sticky baby dust to you. 

Welcome samic and lucky!


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

*Alvy* - so sorry overlooked your fab news!! Huge congratulations 

Essie xx


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

penny48: I am on prgesterone already because of the previous losses. I called the office right away and will probs have to get in tomorrow for some bloodtesting.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Alvy  on your BFP

LL_London  for OTD tomorrow

Babywhispers, LuckyJen and Samic1986 when are your OTD Ladies, as this thread closes in 10 days time, there is a february thread *Click Here*

 all around

Donna


----------



## babywhispers (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Donna...will transfer over to the February thread... my OTD is Feb 1st BW


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi girls, congrats on all ur BFP!!! 
I had my ET on fri (18/01) and today (3days post) I've felt really crampy as if my periods we're on their way. Is this normal?? Or is it potential implantation pain, I look up a website that said ?yes?? 2WW already playing with me  
Thanks penguin xx


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Welcome to the newcomers and best of luck in 2ww and for the result in the end!      

Congratulations to those with lovely BFP news!!    That's always awesome to see!

Hugs all around...      

Well I am now 8dp2dt and I'm going just a bit nuts. (Ok, a lot crazy). I had cramps for about 15 minutes last night and that's it. My breasts are not as tender as they were a couple of days ago. I have no symptom whatsoever, which I know can be totally normal as it's still SO early. So that part doesn't really worry me that much. What worries me is this overwhelming feeling that it didn't work. I don't feel pregnant, and I don't mean physically... I mean in my heart. This is a very distressing feeling as it is exactly how I felt last time. If only I could just sleep through the week and wake up on the 28th that would be nice.
Sorry about the negativity.  

Feather


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies 

*Penguin* - I wouldn't worry too much about cramps so early on. It's prob your embabies snuggling in. I had a few nip sensations around same time 

Hi *Feather* - please don't apologise, we all have those days and I can totally sympathise with you on wanting to sleep until after OTD and this painful wait to be over. My OTD is tomorrow and I know they say to keep positive it's so damn hard ALL of the time!! I've had no symptoms other than a few pains but because everything hangs on this (we're private paying and so could be last) I'm making myself even more stressed and anxious when I know I should be relaxing . Hang in there. Sending lots of  and  your way 

Hope everyone else ok - been quiet on here.

Essie xx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi ya, 

Had an ICSI cycle this month. 5 day blastocyst transfers on the 15th jan, test due on the 26th jan.   for a good result. 

X


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome *Fordy Girl*  Ive actually replied to one of your posts previously. Hope you're feeling lot better. Good luck for the 26th 

Essie xx


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, my OTD is tomorrow but I've decided to wait until Saturday. ET was on 12th January and only 3 day embies so tomorrow seems a bit early. Also, if I wait till Saturday, DH will be here too.

I've had no symptoms except a couple of twinges in my lower tummy, feeling very tired and hungry. Then, yesterday, I started to feel really ill in the afternoon - felt hot, sick, tummy pains (not period pains), headache. This has carried on today. Don't know if it's a good sign or if I'm going down with a virus - guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *Cornwall* - my OTD is tomorrow too and i' m petrified . I've never been as hungry than on this 2ww, there's no filling me! . Let's  it's a good sign for both of us. Good luck for Saturday!

Essie xx


----------



## Blossom12 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all,
I've been following this thread for the last couple of weeks but not been brave enough to post anything but would like some feedback/advice, please...
The 2ww was horrendous (as you all know!) but my OTD was Fri 18th and shockingly came back positive! Hcg was 64 so clinic was satisfied but I wanted to do another blood test because had chemical pregnancy in Oct 12 following ivf cycle 2. So got the results back yesterday (72 hours later) and hcg was 92. I have go back tomorrow for another test and I am trying not to despair but am so so sad. This is 3rd cycle and I am so blue.

Does anyone have any positive outcome based on hcg not doubling? Think I'm clutching onto false hope here...

Ps massive congrats to all those with BFP and good luck to all those with otd still pending
X


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi All

Not sure if I'm allowed to join in - apologies if not - never posted before and only just signed up to the site today - always trawling these sites and find people' stories so helpful and finally built up courage to log on myself. 

Background: Been TTC for 1.5 years.  Husband: A-Okay; Me: Diagnosed with PCOS mid last year.  

We've had 3 cycles of IUI (currently on our 4th) but this is the first time that we've actually got to the trigger/IUI part - all three of our previous cycles I didn't manage to grow any follicles    This time I managed one lone follicle of 22.5  

So, I'm currently in the dreaded two week wait, 10dpiui, and I'm wondering if time can pass any more slowly!  I am on progesterone supps which have been giving me a number of not totally pleasant side effects (headaches, dizzy spells, fatigue, mood swings, bad tummy etc.).  

Today I am having a bad day and am feeling pretty negative - I have definite AF symptoms, constant lower back pain and cramps in left side of lower abdomen.  AF hasn't arrived yet but I just know that it is coming (it's textbook pains for me at exactly the right time).  Anyway, I just wanted to drop in and wish everyone here GOOD LUCK and BFPs


----------



## Stockport123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi girls

Thought I would join this thread as at last I am in the two week wait! Hope everyone is ok.

Transfer went well yesterday. Although I did feel very weird afters. I felt really sad and a bit vulnerable! We have had one top quality almost hatching Transferred and have got 5 lovely ones in the freezer so feel very lucky. Anyway today I'm feeling better but already frustrated on the two week wait ha ha. They told me at the hospital to test on 7th feb which is 18 days after transfer. I did question the hospital as i was expecting 10 days as we had a day 5 transfer or 14 days at the most but they said that's what they say to everyone. Can anyone advise? Do I really have to wait that long??xx


----------



## Mrs. Mish (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Didn't want to just read and run. I have been reading every day and patiently (trying) to wait until my OTD before I actually test. 

I just wanted to let Feather know that your post is EXACTLY how I feel so you are not alone and you are definitely allowed to be negative, that is what we are here for and we definitely understand. I have never been on such a roller coaster of emotion up and down up and down. It's exhausting!

Congratulation to everyone who had a BFP and   to everyone who have been disappointed during this round.

 to everyone still waiting to test.

xx Mrs. Mish


----------



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good evening 2ww peeps! Can't believed how much I missed being away from internet world for just one day!
Feather - I am absolutely with you on not feeling pregnant. Likewise my sore (.)(.) since transfer have been gone for days and no more tummy pains. Hungry, windy and sore from all of the progesterone but otherwise, just not hopeful. Think it's coz I can't stand the disappointment again.
LLLondon - have everything crossed for you  
Cornwall - really get your decision to wait until Saturday. DP and I have finally agreed to brave it tomorrow - although we were both thinking better to wait until friday until a few mins ago. 
Alvy     You did it!!!!    
Well, I am now off to read the instructions on these stick thingies - think am likely to forget to do it tomorrow if I;m not careful. Have only ever had occasion to POAS twice before, so will read carefully.
Good luck Kimmy, Essie Jean, Pennie and Cornwall (whichever date you choose!) for tomorrow.      
     Hoping for a lucky day for all. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

LL London - how did you get on today  

welcome- babywhispers, samic, lucky jen, penguin, fordy girl & scooter hope you all get your bfp  

hi stockport - sounds like you have a good 1 on board! and 5 frosties on ice  
I'm due to test 10 days after a 5DT 18 days sounds way to long!?

Alvy   

feather - sorry your feeling down we all have days like this! has it worked has it not its a tough journey to be on and nice to be on it with other ladies on here  

Blossom-  sorry can't help you with that but   its a late implanter and goes up tomorrow!

So tomorrow OTD for me!  Essiejean, penny and weeble!   
hoping we all get our BFP   i have been having AF cramps both side all day and lower back ache which is the   I'm sure! i won't bleed this time as I'm on extra progesterone! i will be testing at the crack of dawn as DH has to go to work early! can't believe one more sleep! really scared now how you girls holding up??

Cornwall- that does make sense not to test tomorrow if you didn't have a 5DT i think i would wait to!  

Kimmy xxx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck - mrs mish   when you testing?


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all, Kimmy not holding up well, i tested this morning with 10ml test and showed up nothing, have myself convinenced its over again this month, DH is away and conpletely took his head off on the phone this afternoon, he just doesnt get how dissappointed I am each month and it just takes the whole good out of trying to be a family.  My best friend only has to decide she wants a baby and is preg that month, she has no idea of what this whole thing is like.  

DH actually said at the wkend "oh well if your not at least we can have plenty more s#x" I nearly stuck a wooden spoon where it really shouldnt be, aaarrgggggggggggggg!! men they really have a one track mind and he does not understand how upset that comment made me, am I really with such a twit!!!  

How is everyone else doing, probably just as well DH not here he's not much help when he is, just the dogs and emmeradale xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

LL_London how did today go honey

 to tomorrows testers EssieJean, kimmy30, penny48 and weeble101

Cornwall well done you for holding off testing  

Welcome to Fordy Girl, Penguin16 and scooter5

Stockport123 you may wish to join the February 2WW thread as this thread will close before your OTD
Here is the link to the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300308.msg5319863#new

 all around ladies

Donna


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, and thanks Donna.

hi *Kimmy* - been trying to keep busy today but feel like I'm crumbling inside - Im absolutely petrified. Daren't think positive, daren't think negative. Just want it over now. Thing is there's nothing more I can do, fate has been decided, we just don't know what it is. Setting clock for 6, before pessary at 7, sillyi know but I'm thinking the messy little thing might interfere with result 

Good luck to all my fellow testers  

Essie xx


----------



## LL_London (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you for asking, Donna! I am happy to report that I just got a BFP this afternoon!! 
Also girls! thank you all so much for your support and   to everyone!!!! Will stay caustiously optimistic and waiting for the next step!

Obviously was quite surprised due to the lack of symptoms from ET and and mine was natural FET with no drug at all, I try to ask my dr if i can use leftover progesterone from last fresh cycle he said no. Though the past couple days I had a bit twinges and pain but found the following website symptom by week "http://kidshealth.org/parent/pregnancy_center/pregnancy_calendar/week4.html" it seems quite normal to have those on week 4.

Essiejean, Penny, Weeble and kimmy     to OTD tomorrow!

LL

/links


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

LL_London - congrats on your bfp!!  Fantastic news 

I've just rang the clinic to find out my blood results from yesterday (when I was 7dpiui) and apparently my progestorone level was 55 which does show ovulation. I'm happy that I ovulated however is 55 a good level? X


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello

LL_London  on your  wonderful news

Emlore
fantastic news on your progesterone levels 55 is fab 

Have a good evening ladies

Donna


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Just wanted to say Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow.  Hope i can appear as calm this time next week!  

Congratulations for the BFP LLLondon!


----------



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yay!     Congratulations LL_London - so pleased for you!  
Emlore - pretty sure has to be over 28 or 30 to show ovulation - so that's a pretty clear result  
Thanks EmJ82 and Notgivingup lots of this   

EssieJean - not daft at all with the pessary, will be doing much the same as you and Kimmy and testing really early - before DP heads of to work at 6.... ok, finally a bit of nervous excitement. 
Night all and


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I caved in today and tested mega early (not first urine of the day). Not due to test till the 30th, but i got a very faint   . I've been getting sharp pains on the right hand side above the pubic bone, is this normal?  could it be the uterus stretching?  ?? I had my day 5 transfer on the 19th, poas on the 20th to check the trigger was out of my system. Going to check again first thing in the morning to see if I get a darker line.
Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

penny- i know how you feel! if i do get my bfp   there will be no sex till at least 12 weeks! men= 1 track mind!
my DH is away till midnight so I'm cuddling my dogs   i hope it changes tomorrow and you get a BFP  

Essiejean - same here   i have been having AF pains and lower back ache all day   i know my body so well! really   you get your BFP tomorrow! I'm not sure what to do with pessary's and i have Bum injections too? x

LL London -   massive congrats so pleased for you!!

Thanks EMJ82-  how are you getting on? xx

babybiggles-  you naughty early tester! congrats Hun! test tomorrow early and let us know! did you have two put back?

Kimmy xxxx


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Kimmy,I'm good thanks, got to do another test this weekend then if that's positive I will be booked in for my early scan. So it's just more waiting at the moment.


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Kimmy good luck tomorrow. Yes I did have 2 put back, thinking that may be the reason I got a really early positive?


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

EMJ82- such a waiting game! let us know how you get on  

Babybiggles- thanks bricking it now as have all AF signs    yes could be the reason you got a very!! early!! bfp!


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Congratulations LL London and babygiggles, so happy for you, hope you have a great 8 months ahead xxxx


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Penny and good luck tomorrow x x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeaaah Congratulations!! LL London and Babybiggles  

Essie xx


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Well can't quite believe this but just done 3 preg tests one being digital clear view and it says pregnant!! Can you get a false positive with a frozen cycle?


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG I really can't believe I'm posting this and through tears i can just about see the screen but at 4am we finally got our BFP!!!!!!!!!!! The first test from clinic showed neg, I ran to bedroom distraught but DH then did a clear blue..... I didn't believe him -  as if he would joke. I know it's early days but I can't stop staring at the test stick   

Good luck Kimmy Penny & Weeble and anyone else who is testing, I   for your BFPs  

Essie xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow ladies so many bfp's on here at the moment - CONGRATULATIONS!

So I'm 9dpiui today however just wanted to post to see if anyone else had been suffering with diarrhea (sorry!) in their 2ww? On fri (4dpiui) I had severe bloating and constipation, then on sat (5dpiui) this turned into diarrhea a few times during the day. I also suffered with it sun night and mon night. Then the severe bloating returned last night I had diarrhea again this morning. Is this a symptom at all or just some nasty virus (I feel fine aside from this)? X


----------



## Ginaw1401 (Dec 22, 2011)

MrsKnight and EssieJean           

Yay!!!!! Congratulations ladies, so happy for you both!!!


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mrs knight - congrats

Essiejean- yes you done it!!! So pleased for you 

I got a    can't believe it?? Have period pains?
In total shock!!! xxxx


----------



## EmJ82 (May 23, 2012)

Congratulations to Kimmy & the others that got their   this morning


----------



## LL_London (Oct 5, 2012)

Mrs Knight, EssieJean and Kimmy! 
What Fantastic news!! Well done!
    and     for rest OTDs!!!

LL


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW ladies huge congrats on all the BFP's this morning!! So chuffed for you all EssieJean I remember telling people through a flurry of tears, you will get used to the tears now as I cry at the drop of a hat with these hormones. Now you must all take it easy and look after your little bumps because you have been promoted from PUPO to PREGNANT!!!

Elmore I had a dodgy stomach for a few days but it was mainly of an evening and cleared itself up - progesterone was the cause they rec.

MrsKnight - when I did my research I heard that a positive is a positive regardless as it takes a few days for the HCG hormone to get into your pee so the pregnancy test can detect it. So relax hunny.

Righty I'm of to work and then to the docs, hope you all have an amazing day and here is to more BFPs as the day goes on xxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

EssieJean said:


> OMG I really can't believe I'm posting this and through tears i can just about see the screen but at 4am we finally got our BFP!!!!!!!!!!! The first test from clinic showed neg, I ran to bedroom distraught but DH then did a clear blue..... I didn't believe him - as if he would joke. I know it's early days but I can't stop staring at the test stick


Huge congrats! Really pleased for you


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all alot of early morning activity here this morning!!! Hugh congrates to essie, kimmy and mrs mcknight, and good luck to Lboden 2day, sorry to bring thread down got two neg tests this morning, so over for me. So upset, cant stop crying and have to go to work.  Really hope all you ladies keep well and your presious little ones stick, baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Ginaw1401 (Dec 22, 2011)

Kimmy             
Congratulations!!!


----------



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

EssieJean    You did it! Congratulations  
Mrs Knight - so pleased it has all come right now  
Babybiggles - you too and so early - amazing honey   
Kimmy - did reply over there, but you have been such a star for all of us you deserve another  

Penny - hope you are ok, there's nothing I can say that will make you feel better, but thinking of you.    You're not bringing the thread down, I'm also a BFN. 
Sadly, I can't see any way that I will be able to have another try, (short of a lottery win), no hope for me naturally either, but somehow think I've been prepared for this all along. Couple of tears here and there but work later so can't wallow - does me good not to think about it.


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for all your well wishes! Very shocked !

Penny- I'm so sorry  I know exactly how you feel and there's nothing I can say! Don't be silly it could of easily been me! As its such a lottery this ivf! Hope you can take some time out! And hope you will get your BFP  

Thanks weeble- I'm so sorry I didn't work out for you this time   please don't give up look at me 3rd cycle with all my immunes!! I really hope you get your BFP too!


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Woohoo Kimmy you did it x x x 
Congrats to everyone that had their bfp today xx x


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

ESSIEJEAN Massive Congratulations to you!!!!   
Also MRS KNIGHT and KIMMY!                  
BABYBIGGLES~ Did you test again this morning xx


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

So So Sorry to hear your news PENNY and WEEBLE. If mine is a negative, that is it for me too. Never be able to afford treatment.   to you both xxxxxx


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Tippy toes yes and still a very faint + . Going to stay away from them now until OTD if I can ;-)


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

To all those with  , congratulations!! That's brill and gives those if us waiting hope!

To all those with BFNs, so sorry,   doesn't seem enough to send a hug, but thinking of you all

X


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for all the congrats everyone! Still in deep shovk

*Dingle* - thank you and all the best for Feb 

*Penny* and *Weeble* - I'm so so sorry. I know how you're feeling and wish I could take away your pain. Thinking of you both  xx

*Tippytoes* - I know where your coming from re: finances as we've really struggled. I pray that this is your time 

*Babybiggles* lots of sticky vibes to you 
Essie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Weeble101 and Penny48 so very sorry to read your news, no words are adequate sending big  

Essiejean, mrsknight, Kimmy and babybiggles  on your bfps

 all around

Donna


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

so sorry *Kimmy* and *Mrsknight* my head is all over the place not sure if I've already said; Huge Congratulations!!! 

Thanks Donna 

Essie
xx


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Holy guacamole - so many BFPs!!! Massive congratulations to all you BFP ladies and wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies - I cannot imagine how excited you must all be feeling, well done girls!!!

So sorry to Weeble101 and Penny48, not much of use to say other than thinking of you both.

My OTD not till Saturday but I still have strong AF pains and feel pretty sure she's on her way    Trying not to give up hope yet though...

Best of luck to all those still to test.  xx


----------



## christi (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I've been gone a couple of days and came to wish all the Jan. 23rd testers good luck for today, and found that I'm too late. Wow--I can't believe all the many  ladies who are now among us!!!! I'm so happy for all of you! Congrats to *Alvy*, *LL_London*, *Babygiggles*, *EssieJean*, *Kimmy30*, and *MrsKnight*!!!!! I'm so excited for all of you because I know the journey it took to finally get there! I really felt for you *EssieJean* after reading about your struggles and the pressures with your family. I've been praying for you that this would be your time--and so glad it is! *MrsKnight* I'm so happy you've gotten your  after your scare the other day. I couldn't be happier for all of you!!!!

*Penny48* and *Weeble101* I know there are no words to describe the sadness of a negative cycle. I am so sorry it didn't work this time  . I just want you to know that you're in my thoughts and prayers.

Welcome to all the newcomers since my last post. I wish all the best for you during your 2ww.

As for me, I've been having a hard time trying to relax and not worry--emotions all over the place. This has been my best cycle yet, and instead of being filled with positive thoughts I'm petrified of getting a negative result on Friday our OTD. In past cycles I saw what went wrong and why it didn't work so I always felt that if I could improve on that then I'd finally get that bfp. Lately I've been terrified that if this cycle, that's gone so perfectly, doesn't work for us--then what hope is there for future cycles? I understand that these negative thoughts are completely counter productive, but it's been so difficult for me to overcome these fears. I'm so scared of being devastated again. That's why I had to take a couple days off, but I'm pulling myself together now 

All my best to everyone and good luck to *Cornwall* and *LouLa* for testing today and tomorrow!

Again, I'm so happy and excited for all of the  ladies!!! 

  

Christi X


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the nice messages!

*LL_London, Babygiggles, EssieJean, Kimmy30, and MrsKnight * congrats to all of you! This is so exciting, so many BFP 

Yesterday I been working all day and in afternoon had to do a bloodtest. I can call in 2 hrs from now for the results. I am quite scared, most scared to get another miscarriage. It keeps me busy so I try to spend my time on useless games like tetris and sleeping, so I dont need to think about it. Is it normal for symptoms to come and go, and would it be dangerous I sometimes worry? I dont wanna worry but I cant help it. I would have my first scan on 4 Febr. and until that time I really dunno what to do, it is so long still  Anyone any more tips on how I can relax, or is it normal?

*Penny48 and Weeble101 * sorry to hear it didnt work this time, I will be thinking of you guys, we all know how hard it is..


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Penny and Weeble - so sorry  . 

Congratulations to all the BFPs. I have decided to wait till Saturday. The weather here is so bad, I don't want DH driving to work straight after good or bad news.


----------



## Langley Heart (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Thought I would join in as I go through the 2ww. I had two blastocysts transferred last Friday and my OTD is Monday 28th. I have no real symptoms other than tender boobs and feeling really tired but know that this could be down to the cyclogest / gestone that I'm taking. Have just been pottering around at home and have had a couple of blood tests to help pass the time! 

Congratulations to all who got their BFP's today.


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow ladies so many  BFPs thankyou all ladies for the congratulations still not sunk in, and not going to get too excited until test date and then first scan, then i will accept it, it's so hard to accept for us ladies with infertility problems I know for me I never thought I would be pregnant you just get used to it it being positive. I am still getting slight cramps but more twinges underneath my boobs, I have to remember I did bleed and who knows what that means, when I did the digi test it showed up as 2-3 weeks so from that I am assuming my levals were high so maybe both implanted? We will see. 

I am so sorry for everyone who got a BFN, and it must be so sad reading all of the posts where they got BFPs I know how you feel as do most people on here. 

Am thinking of you all. 

Xxx


----------



## Birdy86 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey ladies!!

Hope you dont mind me joining!! I am currently on my wait since having 2 blastos transferred
Last friday!! I had 9 in the freezer and it took all 9 to be thawed to get 2 good ones to put back,
But due to this im not feeling that positive! This is my 1st fet and i did a natural cycle so only on crinone have had no other drugs! Last time i only got to a week after transfer before i started my period so am getting nervous as i have started havibg cramps today!! Would love some positive vibes anyone else having the same?

Here is to positive bfp vibes for us all!!

Xx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

BFN for me. My period has just turned up. I feel like my heart is breaking


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!! what a rollercoaster of a day!!!!!!!!!!! The highs and lows of all this, not just your own personal ones, but everyone else's too are enough to make the toughest person get emotional. I'm so delighted and gutted and delighted within the space of seconds.

I too feel for you in particular, *Essiejean*, with your family issues about infertility. My sister has now had 8 miscarriages and is very quickly giving up hope. She has too old for any free treatment and can't afford to fund herself so my news of having 2 embies onboard is really hard for her to celebrate. There are no grandchildren in my family so having 2 daughters who are struggling to have kids is painful for my parents too. I don't want to start feeling I have to hide my news from my only sister but don't want her to be hurting either.

Anyway, my OTD is Friday so we have yet to see how it turns out. I'm hoping some of Essiejean's, Kimmy's amend MrsKnights bfp luck will rub off on me.

Love and positive thoughts
Rachael


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Welcome to Langley Heart and Birdy86

Fordy Girl, how far past ec are you could it be implantation 

 to Lou for OTD tomorrow

 all around

Donna


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

I had a day 5 transfer on the 15th Jan, so too late for it to be implant bleeding. Wish it was, but afraid not.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Fordy Girl

so very sorry     

Donna


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi just popped on to say thank you to *Christi* and *Rachael* for their understanding. it means a lot that there are ladies out there who understand/sympathise with family issues. I honestly don't know what i'd have done without FF. Wishing you both and all the 2ww'ers lots of babydust & sticky vibes 

*Fordy Girl* - so sorry 

Essie xx


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

*Fordygirl*, this is devastating news for you both after what you've gone through to get here....my thoughts are with you..


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all can I join in please? 

I am 12dp3dt and my OTD is 27th Jan after having 2 embies transferred.  I've been looking at this site to keep me sane during the 2ww and getting more terrified as it gets closer.  x


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all so sorry you also got bfn fordygirl and weeble its been a sad and happy day for alot of people here today, I am so happy for those of you that got positives and I really do hope your dream sticks xxxx I cried so much this morning no tears left, I got in contact with clinic today and we are having three tx on NHS for IUI so just waiting for AF and then back on the wagon.  

My DH is a lorry driver and we are going to try au-natural this month (seems a bit of a waste of time!) and it means i have to take a week of work and go out in the lorry with him, Hotel Scania for a week!!! the things you do for a baby.

I asking if they would up gonal f next cycle and nurse said that she would ask consultant and said "oh we dont want multiples" in my head i was saying yes!! twins would be my family complete.  Anyway they will get back to me on that, its a sad day to day, tomorrow it's onwards and upwards, I will get my baby.  Best wishes to all, I will keep reading and help where I can, sending so much hope and baby dust to all those who want their little baby in their arms xxxx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

fordygirl - im so sorry


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

OMG......how fast is this thread moving today!!!!
Well firstly big congratulations to all those with a BFP   I'm so pleased for you....essie and mrs knight...wow so pleased....
My heart feels for those with bfn....   

AFM....after my scare last week, I completed another test and it's still positive so will ring them tomorrow to see when my scan will be. still scared especially after 4 days of bleeding.....Will keep you updated...

big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for messages xxx

welcome Langley, birdy, Tilly sending you ladies some    

Christi-  its normally to feel like this my cycle went well i was thinking it can't continue and look at me! had period pain cramps lower back ache sure the   was on her way! was so shocked today! don't loose your PMA just yet! this may be your time to get your BFP   

raqueluchi- that must be so hard for you both! really hope you get your BFP  

Alvy-  i have Zita west relaxation CD so will continue using that as no stress is not great but hard not too stress my scan is not till the 19th Feb


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Wow, I haven't been on here for a few days and there have been so many BFP's - congrats girlies 
It's such a positive vibe for all of us still waiting in the wings or considering another attempt.

Wishing everyone who is testing in the next few days the best of  

AFM - I'm due to have my 3rd Intralipd infusion on Friday 7dp5dt, and they did a CBC & Liver Panel. Apparently the results came back abnormally high. 
Anyone else experienced higher levels?


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Kimmy, that is a while still indeed, mine is at the 4th and again 2 weeks after that they said. They wanna monitor it quite close. My hcg was at 518 at 14 dpo, so the doc didnt think it necessary to come for a follow up bloodtest, cuz he found the nr very strong for so early on. But I requested another bloodtest anyway for upcoming monday, just to ease my mind and then, in case it does fail again, I am prepared. But with the statement of the doc yesterday I am already starting to feel more calm. If there would be any suspicion and me needing to come again soon after he would surely let me come in. Thanks for the music tip, I will use it  And I try sleep much, so time passes by faster lol, these weeks gonna be long ones hihi


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Huge congrats to all the BFPs yesterday (almost too many to mention!).     Sorry to those that didn't get the result that they wanted and remember that the journey isn't over you are just taking the scenic route to get there. 

Now time for all the BFPs to relax about the scan in a few weeks. Had mine yesterday and OMG it was totally amazing and you will love it. The nurses said to me that there is a very low chance of things going wrong for people who have had treatment as they monitor us so closely and they only select the best eggs/sperm etc so everything has much more of a fighting chance.

Anyway I''m off to school so if you are testing today then good luck and I'm sending you lots of  , love Laura xxx


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Lboden, twinnies congratulations!! so happy for you x


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Morning Ladies

Welcome Tilly, Langley and Birdy and good luck for the 2ww - here's hopinh it's BPFs all round  

Congratulations to the many BFPs - amazing to see so may and really gives me hope

So sorry to the BFNs - sending you all     

Nixsta - try to stay as relaxed as you can (needless to say, easier said then done!) - sending you positive vibes    

Lboden - I cannot imagine how exciting that scan must have been for you - OMG - amazing 

AFM, still have bad AF cramps which is really stressing me out and worrying me that she's on her way   I guess she's not here yet so I'm really trying to think positive thoughts and keeping everything crossed.  Keep waking up so early and just lying there - going back and forwards between telling myself it cannot happen and praying that I'm worng and it will - this 2ww really makes me crazy.  OTD on Saturday so bracing myself to get through the next 2 days at work - feel like time is moving sooooo slowly and am getting more tense and nervous as each hour passes.  

Really, really best of luck to anyone tesing today...

xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *LBoden* - your post really reassured me as I've been really anxious about yet another 2ww for the first scan not believing that's it actually happening. Because of first test being neg I daren't take another and worried when I get to the scan they'll tell me there's nothing there!! Your post gave me hope though and can't wait to go 

Hello everyone else 

Essie xx


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Girls

I'm really freaking out at my desk at work - my AF pains are really bad, particularly bad lower back pain which I always get before AF. I keep going to the loo every few minutes to check if she's arrived yet.  I feel like I am losing my mind here.  I feel sure it's all over - I hate this feeling.  So sorry for the freakout.

x


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

scooter5 no need to say sorry at all everyone on here has felt the exact same way. I am still getting cramps and i have got a postive, so dont give up hope, your body can really play tricks on you. 

xx


----------



## mrsknight (Jun 27, 2011)

lboden - wow how amazing can they tell that early if there identical or not? I am due for my scan in two weeks so will find out if both embreyos implanted. so glad everything is ok, what a relief. 

x


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you Mrsknight


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

scooter5 I'm like you and still getting cramps and keep thinking af going to come on.  I'm trying to keep myself calm and have read others posts saying that they have had cramps and they go on to get BFP.  Keep positive, I know it can be hard when you don't quite know what your body is up too!


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Scooter - I had cramping all the way through my 2WW hun and look at me. It is just our bodies way of adjusting so do try to stay positive and try to take your mind off them.

MrsKnight - they could see 2 sacs and 2 clear heartbeats so they said that they are probably non-identical, scan was really clear just they were a bit photo-shy so it was hard to snap a picture of them.

EssieJean - the scan wait is what did my head in, made the 2WW look easy in comparison. Do try to do things to take your mind of it. I was back in work so was dealing with the stress of teaching all day and marking all night. Plus you will probably find that you are tired so I spend loads of time sleeping. Join the early scans thread as everyone in there is in the same boat.

Good luck to everyone else who is due to test. xxx


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks LBoden - that's so reassuring to hear.  Distraction is the only way for me over the next 48 hours....  

Tilly 1980 - you're right -  we need to stay calm and positive and remember all the ladies on here (including LBoden - eek!) who had their cramps and then got their BFPs.  Fingers crossed   We're both testing this weekend so sending out a ton of positive vibes for a lucky couple of days


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks *LBoden* - I didn't know about the scan thread. I don't think it will feel real to me until the scan. You're right, I feel more anxious on this wait!

Essie xx


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

I am definitely more anxious also about this waiting for first scan. I had this stretchy feeling in my lower abdomen for quite some days, and it has today disappeared. So that really bothered me, called assistant if they could do another blood test tomorrow, since it always went wrong at exactly this point. Anyone else has symptoms come and go? Hope to find out the hcg has nicely doubled by tomorrow. It feels unreal indeed. At some moments it hardly feels like pregnancy, it is like things are normal. 

Essie, do you yet feel any symptoms? And what about the rest?


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Lucky Jen said:


> AFM - I'm due to have my 3rd Intralipd infusion on Friday 7dp5dt, and they did a CBC & Liver Panel. Apparently the results came back abnormally high.
> Anyone else experienced higher levels?


Anyone had this experience?


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi girls  

How is everyone? Does anyone know where we go whilst waiting for our scans.....?? ive got my scan.date and dont want to loose contact with you so thought id ask, is there a thread for that?

thankyou xx


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Hiya Nixsta - yep come on over to the waiting for early scans board (thats where we have all gone) x


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thankyou xx c u soon  xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello ladies, I know I haven't been on here much. Busy working. Congratulations to all the bfp's and sorry for the negatives. Baby dust to you. 

As for me.. I got my day 21 progesteone results back today and there lower then last month at 27.84. Now I'm down on the dumps not feeling so hopeful about this month..


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

 to tomorrows testers Raqueluchi and Christ    

AF pains are common in cycles ending with BFP as well as those ladies who end with BFN, theres no rhyme or reason sadly

For the ladies with BFP if you havent found the waiting for first scan thread let me know and i will post the link 

 for the ladies due to test in the next week

Danni so sorry about the progesterone  levels          

Donna


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Donna    I'm feeling a little nervous but there's nothing I can do about it now so we'll just have to wait and see what the results tell us tomorrow morning. I have no idea how its going to go... I have had next to no cramps or any other possible symptoms and feel just fine so who knows

    for all of you.......
Rachael xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Donna- thank you. I'm not out yet. My doctor says she likes to see 15 and I'm above that. Just not feeling so sure since I didn't get pregnant last month with a higher level. So frustrating!


----------



## christi (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Welcome to all the newcomers *Langley Heart*, *Birdy86*, and *Tilly1980*. I wish you all the best during your 2ww.

*Fordy Girl* - I hope you're feeling better and are you sure it's over for this tx? Since some of the other ladies here experienced bleeding and still got BFP's, I've been hoping the same result for you. Thinking of you and  .

*Penny48* - I'm so glad you're making plans for new tx--I think that's great! Last time I had a bfn I was so sad and I took way too much time off. If I get another bfn I'm not going to wait this time. We have four in the freezer so we'll make plans straight away for new tx. Good luck to you!

*Raqueluchi* - My heart broke for your sister when I read her story. I know how she feels and it's terrible. My older sister got pregnant naturally with her daughter at age 42 and here I am struggling since my early 30's with infertility and feeling the window of time is closing in on me since I turned 44 last month. My dh and I have been together for years, but we recently got married in July 2012. By coincidence, a good friend of dh got married one week before us. Last November we made plans for all of us to attend a football game together. The day of the game we find out that his wife is already pregnant since their wedding in July. When dh told me I couldn't help but burst into tears. It's not that I wasn't happy for them, it's just that it's so hard to hear, especially when it comes so easily for others. I managed to pull myself together and I tried my best to appear happy while spending most of the afternoon and evening listening to every detail about the pregnancy. She is actually a very nice person, and she has no idea about our infertility struggles so she didn't do anything wrong--just being excited about her pregnancy which is normal. I want to feel happy again celebrating in other couples good news and I dread the thought of spending my life wanting to avoid pregnant women or people with young children--how awful!

In addition, dh's younger sister got married in October 2012. They've been talking about children, so I'm sure it won't be long before she is pregnant as well. This is why I've had so much anxiety and stress during this tx in particular. When I started my very first tx I was so naive and I thought doing ivf will result in immediate pregnancy. Of course now I realize that it's not that simple, and with each passing year and tx failure I'm becoming more fearful. It's been a real struggle to maintain positive thoughts this time around, but more than anything I want this to finally be our time. Rachael, it sounds like you are being very sensitive toward your sister's feelings and really that is all you can do in this situation. She's lucky she has such a sweet and caring sister like you. I hope the future brings some opportunity for your sister to be able to fulfill her dreams or to find peace with things.

It's interesting, but when I hear about the ladies on this site getting their  I don't feel sad at all. I guess it must be because we've all struggled so much with infertility and I know you've been where I am, so with each  I feel victorious and happy with you.

*Kimmy30* - Thank you so much for your kind and encouraging words the other day  . It really lifted my spirits and made me feel much better. It's been so great to have you ladies to talk to while going through this--thank you  .

*LuckyJen* - I wish I could offer you some advice, but I've never experienced that. I hope your Intralipd Infusion goes well tomorrow.

*Dannixo* - Sorry to hear your progesterone was low. I'm praying that it can still happen for you this month  .
*
EssieJean, Kimmy30*, *Nixsta2*, *MrsKnight*, *Alvy, LL_London*, and *Babygiggles* - I'm so happy for all of you and your  , and sending sticky vibes your way!

*LBoden* - Twins--that's great news!!!! You are living my dream! How exciting! Very encouraging words that your nurse said about less chance for things to go wrong with tx patients since we are monitored so closely and only the best eggs/sperm get selected. That's very encouraging!

*Scooter5* - I hope you're feeling better. I know how you're feeling and how difficult it is to relax during this 2ww with all the physical symptoms, worry, emotions ect. My otd is tomorrow and I'm terrified, but we're both almost there   .
*
Raqueluchi*, and* Cornwall* good luck testing tomorrow and on Saturday   . I pray it's our time.

*Donna* - Thank you so much for the good wishes--I need them  .

AFM, my test tomorrow is at 10:00 and being in Los Angeles I'm nine hours behind most of you. So, either way I'll pop in and let you know my results. I'm so so scared and don't know how I will be able to sleep tonight!

All my best to everyone!

  

Christi X


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the best wishes Christi - I'm 8 hours behind everyone here in BC  so I'll be thinking of you in the morning.

I'm a bit nervous, as I'm also getting my first beta done at 7dp5dt - I just hope it comes back with anything above 5 
My hubby got me an early response HPT, but I don't the courage to use it.
I have had this strange calmness and positivity all week, and I don't want it to end.

 to the girlies testing over the next few days & everyone else


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

LBoden said:


> Hiya Nixsta - yep come on over to the waiting for early scans board (thats where we have all gone) x


I tried finding this board but cant find it ..


----------



## KateBoothby (May 30, 2012)

Hi Alvy, it's here
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=299758.0
Congrats!


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Morning girls

Thanks Christi, feeling a bit better today though continue to be plagued by AF pains.  Not quite sure of time difference but think your OTD is today our time so good luck and positive vibes heading your way across the ocean  

I totally agree with Christi - when the ladies on here get BFPs it just feels utterly brilliant.  Not only does it give me hope on a personal level but it also feels like it's a success for all of us - as if we socked it to stupid IF and had a small victory - go team!!  

Good luck to everyone else testing today/on the weekend - here's hoping for loads more BIG FAT BFPs     

AFM, OTD tomorrow - very, very nervous but also relieved that one way or another it's almost over for this month - it's just so emotionally draining.  Praying for a miracle but also trying to plan what we'll do for next cycle just so that I'm as mentally prepared as I can be.  Not sure how I'd have got through the 2ww without you all.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Scooter, I'm doing the same as you - praying for that BFP whilst also planning my next cycle. It's the only way I can cope. Let's hope we can both celebrate this weekend


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone... 

Sorry in advance for the lack of personals. I've never been really good at keeping up with busy threads! whew.  It's absolutely amazing and delightful to see all the BFPs lately!!! You GO Girls! I agree with scooter... Bfps on here feel like a blow to the adversary - i.e IF. 

So so sorry to hear about BFNs. Sending     around to those who have to deal with this deception this month. Remember, you may have lost a battle but the war isn't over!!!

AFM - 11dp2dt today. I have been feeling strangely calm since yesterday morning. Before that,I had been panicking over the lack of symptoms, and then I realized that if I had a ton of AF-like symptoms, I'd most likely be panicking even more. So I'm just trying to enjoy the present moment where everything seems to be going well. I have the occasional cramp / pain in the lower belly area, but not like AF. It never lasts either. So anyways, just taking it easy and hoping for the best, but also preparing for next step, in case of bfn. At this point, I'm just happy that the extra progesterone seems to work. I have not spotted yet. Last time I was in 2ww, I had full AF by 11dpt. 

I'm debating in my  head whether I want to POAS before my beta Monday morning (OTD) or whether I just go to my beta and wait for the result. I'm thinking if I POAS and get a bfn, then I will know and can already start to climb back up. But if I get a bfp, I will be so nervous to get low beta result that will destroy my joy and make me fall really bad. You know?

Good luck to everyone testing today and in the next few days! 

      


Feather


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Hi FeatherGentle
I completely get what you mean about the dilemma of "To Pee, Or Not To Pee, That is the Question?"

I just went to have my first blood test, this am - yesterday, I was determined that I wasn't going to POAS and just wait for the blood result.

Well, I came back from the lab and thought sod it, I'm going to POAS, so that I can prepare for the worst.
I'm 7DP5TD and I got a really faint line with First Response, so now I'm not sure what to think  

The craziness just never lets up - so I'm just going to try to find lots to do while I wait for the call from my clinic.


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you Christi! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Just got the call from the clinic and my beta was 15 - it is still really early, just 7dp5dt, so I'm staying optimistic  

Good luck to everyone else today
Jen x


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, got the otd test done this ,morning, 9am, and, although I don't think it's sunk in yet but it was a !!!!!¡! At first I didn't e even think I was going to be able to do it as the nurse had to do 3 attempts to draw blood and when some finally did come out it was less than a teaspoon full....!!! Luckily it was just enough and I have a hCG level of 1300 at 14dpt3de which I think is quite high. So maybe both embies onboard have settled in!!!

I hope *cristi*, *scooter5, roo86* and *cornwall*, you all have the same success with your tests today and those for tomorrow and the day after and on and on and on...

Love to you all and the stickiest of stickiest vibes to everyone.......
Rachael....xxxxx


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Raqueluchi on your BFP 

Totally agree with scooter5 and Christi, with every BFP on the forum you feel happy about the person having success. 

    to those that are due to test tomorrow   hope there are more BFP's to report.  
  
Baby dust to all 

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies


Rawueluchi 
LittleJen positively optimistic, since theres still a few days left until otd   

Christi keeping my  i know you are a few hours behind us 

Roo86, any news hun

Cornwall  for testing with DH tomorrow

 all around

Donna


----------



## christi (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Omg....my clinic just called and I got a  !!!!!! Finally after all these years!!!! I'm in complete shock! I wasn't feeling any symptoms so I was preparing myself for a negative. I can't believe it finally worked! My hCG is 301 which she said is very good. Dh and I are so happy! Thank you to all of you here for all the support and good wishes!!!!

*Racqueluchi* - I couldn't be happier for you!!!! What a great day this has been for both of us! Thank you so much for the great pm. I'll write more later! Again, I'm so so excited for you!   

Thank you to everyone and good luck tomorrow *LouLa* and to anyone else testing!

  

Christi X


----------



## christi (Jul 18, 2008)

*Cornwall* - I just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow! You'll be in my thoughts and sending you lots of    !!!!

  

Christi X


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Lucky Jen- keeping everything crossed for you! 

Cornwall- got everything crossed for you  

Christi and relqueluchi.


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

So I'm 12dpiui today and I've caved in and just tested - there was a strong pink line and then another pink line appeared. Not as strong but definitely visible! Eeek! It doesn't feel real but I'm not going to get carried away as it is only 12dpiui and it could possibly be the ovitrelle (taken 2 weeks ago today at 10pm) or the clomid interfering with the test. I'll definitely be doing one again tomorrow morning!! I really don't know how to feel xx


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

*christi*: great news! Congratssss

*emlore*: ovitrelle should be out by now, certainly not strong enough to cause a second line. How heavy was your dose? I used it once too and the time it lessens half in hcg is like 32 hours I think. If you had a 250 or 500, should be gone or at least little enough to cause second line. It looks positive for you!


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Sounds promising Elmore,
Only hCG will create the 2nd line, so unless the meds you mentioned have hCG in them, it looks like you have some pregnancy hormones floating about 
Good luck!


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Alvy - I'm pretty sure it was the 250 dose of ovitrelle that I had. I have purposely been drinking lots of water over the past 2 weeks to try and flush all meds out of my system. I really don't know what to think! X


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi all, just found this website and discovered that going insane on 2ww is not just me! I had x1 embie popped back in on 17 Jan so due to do the dreaded test on 31 Jan. This is our first go at this and had ICSI as hubby had a motorbike accident and his tubes are blocked. This has been such a long,emotional journey for us and it's taken over 7 years to just get here. 
I am going nuts at the mo. All I can think of is the test next week. I am convinced it won't work, but still dreaming at the back of my mind and praying for a BFP. 
I have no idea what most of the abbreviations on here mean but the threads have given me a bit of reassurance that my anxiety and obsession is normal!


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome Gingerbelle, wishing you the best of luck during the 2ww. 

 Christi on your BFP 

Emlore it certainly sounds promising for you  

Good luck to those still to test.     

Amazed I haven't cracked yet and tested but want to live in my bubble as long as possible.  Have really positive feeling days and some days where I feel it hasn't happened.  

x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Yay Christi and Rachael!!!!! Congratulations! So happy for you both   

don't forget the pregnancy club/first scan thread you can jump over too, we're all there  

Essie xx


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

*Christi*, I'm over the moon for you, after all the false starts you've had, this is just fantastic news!!!!!   

*Gingerbelle*, welcome, and don't be put off by the abbrevos, I had no clue either to start with and felt a bit ignorant as so many women seemed to know so much about it all and I felt very in the dark about it all. You will find this place a great support and best of luck for the 31st.

*Emlore* sounds good to m. You only have 2 days left til your test...they are going to seem eternal!!!!!!!   

*Tilly*, I didn't crack and take any test, in fact that was the last thing I wanted to do as I too didn't want my bubble to burst. The nurse was amazed that I hadn't buckled and done one!!!

Have an amazing weekend, everyone and may it be full of good news!!!!
Rachael


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi girls 
hope you dont mind me joing this thread ive been over on the dec/jan thread 
however my 2ww starts tomorrow ! literally terrified i am not the strongest of people and i cant seem to shake the negativity away !! 

wish everyone luck for which ever stage of the 2ww you are at  ps are these nasty pessaries supposed to give u wind ?? i keep telling DH its the pessaries hes not convinced lol 

xxx


----------



## LL_London (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome Gingerbelle and Lilacheva!!!
Christi and  Raqueluchi     for    
Jen and Enlore congrats for early positive result!! 
Cornwall/Scooter/Tilly/FeatherGental. Good luck for upcoming OTD


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Welcome Gingerbelle  with the remainder of the wait!

Luckyjen how are you today

Christi  honey

emlore, it sounds promising to me       for OTD

Lilacheva, here is the link for the February board as this one closes at end of January  *Click Here* for February 2ww



Donna


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

donna marie 

thank you 

xxx


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi again. Managed to take my mind off things for a little while today by going to my friend's for a brew and a walk to the park with her little girl (my god daughter). We had a good chat about all of this, which made me feel slightly more sane. 
I am fighting the urge to test early, just want to know if this has worked. How many of you have tested early? 
I am debating weather to leave the test until 1st Feb which is a Friday, as I only work half days Friday so less time off. I really don't want to go to work Thursday, whatever the result. Plus with hubby away until next Sunday, I want him to be the first to know.


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Gingerbelle I know how you feel with the thought of going to work no matter what the result. My hubby and I thankfully don't work at the weekend so will be able to take time out to get our heads round whatever result we get. We also decided to take the day off afterwards just to be sure we had tome together to get used to either result.

I've managed to hold out in testing early but that's only cause i dont want my happy little bubble to burst. You have to do what is best for you. 

Good luck whenever you decide to test


----------



## Ginaw1401 (Dec 22, 2011)

Gingerbelle I tested 4 days after our embryo transfer and got a positive. There's no way I could've waited until OTD!! I would have gone completely insane


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

emlore said:


> Alvy - I'm pretty sure it was the 250 dose of ovitrelle that I had. I have purposely been drinking lots of water over the past 2 weeks to try and flush all meds out of my system. I really don't know what to think! X


Should be out of the system within 10 days after you had the shot then, I calculated it once because I had to test too and couldnt do too early because of Ovitrelle. Wish you luck and let us know what the result is


----------



## Ballboy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Just an update on my status.* Another chemical pregnancy for me unfortunately. Low HCG and a late implanter. Got to 7 weeks, but was never really viable.

I know it will happen eventually so positive.


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Ginaw1401 - 4 days! Wow you were keen! I'm too scared to test incase of BFN but want to test on the chance it's a BFP! So frustrating!!

I want to know now if I'm pregnant, but never if I'm not. Why isn't it ever simple?!


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Ginaw1401 said:


> Gingerbelle I tested 4 days after our embryo transfer and got a positive. There's no way I could've waited until OTD!! I would have gone completely insane


Gina, I think you are the exception to the rule & was very lucky to get a result so early - I suspect you have a couple in there - best of luck 

Just wanted to share a little nugget of info. I came across:
They say that the initial hCG levels in 5DT tend to be lower than those in 3DT, and both tend to be lower than in a natural pregnancy - so don't read into anything until you have 2 beta results at least 48hours apart.


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Gingerbelle said:


> I want to know now if I'm pregnant, but never if I'm not. Why isn't it ever simple?!


Hey Gingerbelle, I can't remember if you did a 3DT etc?, but if you really want to know you could ask your doc to send you for a beta as early as 9dp5dt ( if using your own eggs) & 7dp5dt (if donor eggs) - then they can do another in 48hrs to confirm doubling.

For me, I'd been through this so many times, I asked for my first beta at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry Luckyjen I don't know what half of your reply means! What is 3DT and 9dp5dt??
My clinic just give us a home pregnancy test to use 14 days after ET.


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ginger 3DT = three dat transfer, your embabies were 3 days old ect and 5DT embabies 5 days old

7DP3DT = seven days past three day transfer xx


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Gingerbelle - No probs, I should have been clearer, it took me awhile to get used to the lingo 

3DT - day 3 transfer and 9dp5dt - 9 days post 5 day transfer.

So did you have a day 3 or day 5 embie transferred on the 17th?


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

TILLY~ Good Luck for today and hope you get your BFP    
Hello All! Hope things aren't getting too tense for you all x
QUESTION? : Can I please have some feedback on experiences with different HPT. Is there really a difference between Cheapy ones and expensive ones?? Thank you!


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes there is tippy toes! Get a first responce I done two one on there came up strong a straight away a tesco HPT barely showed a second line!!


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Kimmy! x


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Ah, ok. So I had a 3 day embie put back on 17th. So that means I'm 10dp3dt?? Is that right?

Has anyone tested early and got BFN then tested OTD and got BFP on the actual day?


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Ladies I did my second hpt this morning and got another bfp! This still doesn't feel real.

Wishing lots of luck to those testing today xxx


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

Morning Ladies - lol Emlore I remember right up until my scan I was POS every other day to reassure myself that I wasn't imagining it. It is such a great feeling seeing the little lines appear on the stick isn't it!

Ballboy - so sorry to hear yoru news hun. loads of hugs xxx


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi ladies

*Emlore, christi, raqueluchi* -    Congrats!!

*Gingerbelle *- Personally, I choose to wait to OTD. When I get an answer, I want it to be clear, no matter what answer that may be. I don't want to go around wondering if I can trust the result. But that's just my personal take on the matter. I know a lot of girls test early. I also know that a lot of them regret testing because it only adds stress. Some are happy they did, especially if it's positive, of course. Good luck, whichever way you decide to go. 

*Ballboy *-    So sorry hun...

*Everyone *-    Hope everyone's hanging in there and not going too crazy.

AFM - 13dp2dt. OTD is tomorrow. I am TERRIFIED. I'm part of the No-symptom crowd really. I've got nothing clear to hang on to. So my PMA has to be pretty strong. It has been in the past few days, but today, it's not. I woke up feeling quite down and sad. I'm wondering where to go from here if it hasn't worked. If 1 embryo last year, and 2 embryos now didn't implant, what's to say it will ever work at all? My only little bit of happy thing right now is the fact that I didn't bleed yet. So that means the extra progesterone is doing its job. Great. I'm on 2x 90mg / day of progesterone gel (crinone). So at least we know that works for the future. (I bled early on my first 2ww). But all that doesn't tell me anything as for the result of this cycle. *sigh*
I think I got my plan in place now. Tomorrow morning, 8 AM, I go for my blood test. Then I come home and do a HPT, so I can prepare for the phone call in the afternoon. Then we'll take it from there. 
Gawd I'm scared...


Feather


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Feather-I'm the same, no symptoms at all. Think I'm going to try my best not to test early as I'm stressed enough about it as it is. Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Ballboy so very sorry to read your news   

Tilly1980    for todays result from me

Emlore woop fab news hun

Gingerbelle, i tested before otd and got bfn, on otd hpt said bfn, my clinic test with bloods, which showed bfp and day after i got a bfp on hpt my BFP is now 4 

Regarding HPT i agree with Kimmy, i used a variety of cheaper option before otd on on otd and day after used first response and a definite bfp!

Have a good day ladies, will pop on during Dancing on Ice mmmmm life in the fast lane    

Donna


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the good luck messages.  

Delighted to say (and still in a bit of shock) that was a wonderful   this morning for me!

 Emlore! 

Sorry to hear your news Ballboy  

 FeatherGentle for tomorrow and to those who are due to test over the next few days   

x


----------



## littlerachywantsababy (Aug 28, 2010)

Just a very quick one, to those with 'No Symptoms' - please don't give up. I had no symptoms that I recognised and have just got my first BFP last week after 5 years of treatment. 
We're still taking each day as it comes, and in this game, its all about getting the balance right - positivity vs realism, but try to stay strong girls. You just never know xxx


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

*Tilly1980* and *emlore,* big congratz to you both!


----------



## Birdy86 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey ladies!! 

Congrats on all the BFPs!!!

Well my OTD is tmw and I have been having on off cramps since Wednesday (5dp5dt) sometimes they feel like af cramps and sometimes really different am so confused. No bleeding but lots of watery discharge TMI but sometimes it feels like I've wet myself!! 

I don't know what to think, not sure what to expect tmw!! Fingers crossed!!!

Anyone had similar the cramps seem tone worse at night! 

Good luck to all those still waiting!!

Xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Birdy 

Woohoo tomorrow for testing that's great news.. I've had such cramps and Friday night was the worst for me as I felt AF was going to show then Saturday morning nothing.. As you say they twinge now on and off and more so of an evening which again is bizarre.. As for the wet stuff is it more like CM stuff white/creamy like you get around ovulation? I've had that and can't work out what it is, at first I thought it was the cyclogest bit but it's more wet than that.. madness what we like.. I've got till Thursday and I'm praying no AF shows and that all these feelings are good feelings. 

Good luck for tomorrow I shall be looking out for your result xx


----------



## Birdy86 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Morris 

Yes I have been knicker watching for the last 4 days, so stressful! Yes it is like ovulation CM but I'd say more watery, and funny thinking about it some of the pain I've had USA little similar to ovulation pain in a way that its something shooting pains. All very strange, I have literally had a natural fet cycle so no drugs except crinkle and am just pleased that touch wood I will make it to OTD day without af howling up which I failed to do on my fresh go. 

What will be will be I guess! I work at the place I'm having treatment so tmw will either be a fab day or a very tough day! 

Fingers crossed for you as we'll! 

X


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I don't want to pre-empt the situation, but I just wanted to say "hello", as I should be (fingers and toes crossed) in my 2ww in about a day or 2, depending if my embryos make it to blast.  

Bye for now.

x


----------



## Roo86 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, i hav'nt been on here for over a week so would like to say congrats to all those ladies who got a BFP   & to those ladies who did'nt i know exactly how your feeling   My test date was the 25th unfortunatly it was negative & yesterday my AF arrived. This was our first go through ICSI, we are gutted it has'nt worked   Not sure whats next, got an appointment with a consultant in a couple of weeks time. For thoughs ladies who are in there 2ww im keeping everything crossed for you   xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Just an update on me: going to buy a test today and test tomorrow morning. So nervous as I have no real symptoms then what I usually get. Fingers crossed. Congratulations to the bfp's!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to Dolphins 
You may wish to check out the February thread as this thread will close this week heres the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300308.160

Roo86 so sorry to read your news honey  

Danni  for testing tomorrow when is af due 

A fair few testers tomorrow so  for OTD to Feather Gentle, Birdy86, Langley Heart and mrs knight

 and  all around

Donna


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Donna- af is due the 30th.


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Just a quick hello to everyone and good luck to those who are testing tomorrow.

As for symptoms, I didn't notice anything except a little bit of boob tenderness, so don't worry if you are not feeling any 

Best of luck
Jen


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Girls

Been offline over the weekend.  Saturday was my OTD and it's a BFN for me I'm afraid  .  Pretty gutted but trying to focus on the next cycle.  Just waiting for stupid AF to show up so that I can get going - I hate this period when there's nothing to be done and it's just a case of waiting; now I know that it hasn't worked I just want it to come so I can get on with the next round...

Good luck to all those still to test this cycle - sending positive vibes your way    , huge congrats to the BFPs  

Hugs and hope for others who haven't had success this month  

xx


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Hi Scooter a big  
It's great you are getting focused on the next try  

We are all such amazingly strong ladies; no matter how many times we get kicked off that horse, we just get back up on there!
Take pride in the strength that you have to keep going and don't get frustrated waiting for AF, consider it mother nature's way of giving your mind and body a wee break.
Keep up the good fight, my brave comrade!
Jen


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Scooter and Roo  sorry to hear your news  .  

Scooter glad to hear that you are already thinking towards next month and trying again.  

To all those due to test today good luck


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

The test was negative. Go figure.


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

Roo and scooter:  so so sorry ladies  
I tested  today. 9dp5dt, so 14 days after EC. Though OTD is not til sat 2nd Feb. I got a BFN too. Will still test again on sat, but not holding onto much hope now. Well I have had a nice 40th birthday!  apart from the negative test. 
Does anyone know if crinone gel stops your AF from coming?


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

Dannixo. I'm sorry to hear your news too. It's not for many of us today   xx


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words, girls.  I had a couple of pretty low moments on Saturday but feeling okay now.  I've spent some time today planning other things (weekends away, theatre trips etc.) - a bit of self preservation - otherwise I find that instead of living I'm just existing between scans and injections and symptom spotting and hoping.  Helpfully I had my Mum staying with us this weekend and she's always the best at getting me and DH through the BFNs.  

So good to hear of so many BFPs - keep them coming - good luck everyone...!    

Dannixo - just seen your post - I'm so sorry for you.  Try to keep your chin up. 

TippyToes - don't give up just yet, a lot could happen over the course of the next five days so keep thinking as positive as you can for a miracle   Is crinone gel a pregesterone supp?  If so, my doc said on Sat after my BFN that my AF will prob be delayed by a few days because of the progesterone supps I've been taking (Cyclogest pessaries).  

xx

xx


----------



## Birdy86 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey ladies,

Well it was a BFN for me, so upset!! This just doesn't get any easier, will b a fresh cycle next and they are recommending clexane just I case I have immune issues!! 

Just can't deal with much more really, this journey is tough enough but it seems all I keep seeing is my friends n family all gettin pregnant on ther first month tryin or by accident it kills me (rant over)!!!

Sorry to hear your news scooter, roo and dani. Hopefully we will soon b blessed!!   

Fingers crossed for all you ladies still on the wait!
Xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Ladies- So I made of made a mistake. I took the test and only waited like 4 secs to see the control line but no other and threw it in the trash. I posted on here and went back to bed. I woke up about a half hour later and took the test out of the trash out of curiousity and to my surprise I saw a second very faint line. I'm not getting my hopes up yet. Just wanted your ladies opinions. Could it be a evap line? I don't know how to post a picture.


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Birdy - sending hugs your way   

Aint that the truth - I am surrounded by ladies who fall pregnant just by looking at a man- my two very best friends are both pregnant and for both it happened first go, added to that I have four sisters, and one sister in-law, and between them I currently have 11 neices/nephews - they all pop them out like there's no tomorrow...I come from a family of very very fertile women so must admit I sort of assumed it would happen straight away for me too.  There's no ryhme or reason to it I guess.  Try not to let that kind of thing get to you (I know that's easier said than done) - I always think that I'd rather have my DH and these IF issues than none of these IF issues but be married to one of their DH's...Obviously I'd rather have my DH and no IF issues but that doesn't seem to be an opition !

xx


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear of all the bfn's today   don't lose hope ladies. 

Danni - I would get another test and check again in the morning. I had bought a back up test the day before my otd and used both the clinic one and a clearblue one as the clinic one took a wee bit time to come up and was very faint to start of with.  The line did get stronger the longer i left it. Good luck   

Tiptoes, the result could change between now and sat so I would test again then  

X


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Danni - I agree with tilly, do another test. I found First Response to be very sensitive, it gave me a faint line with just a hCG level of 15!

Sorry to hear the sad news for some of you today - I truly feel your pain.
As I advised another lady, get yourself a large bottle of wine & box of choccies, and spoil yourself rotten for a few days, you deserve it!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Scooter5 and Birdy86 so sorry to read your sad news    

Rosiero, notgivingup and Lucky Jen  for otd tomorrow

 and  all around ladies

Donna


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

So sorry birdy. I know what you mean, it makes me angry when people don't realise how lucky they are to be able to concieve "just like that" my neice who is only 20, had her 2nd baby last Saturday, on day I had my transfer. I don't really see much of that side of family. To be honest, it hurts too much. I went to visit  her when she was 8 months pregnant and she was smoking in her flat and infront of her 4 yr old son (who was coughing his guts up) I was livid. I have not seen new baby yet, as I think it will crush me. Sorry for rant, but I'm sure others will agree with me.


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

Good Luck for all testing ladies today!!!


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Sadly it was a BFN for me today from my first ICSI.  Gutted but kind of expected it.  Wont give up hope just yet, cause i'm lucky enough to have some frosties.  Just want them home where they belong now.  Its going to be a long wait for them.

Thanks for everyones support on FF.  i'll keep in touch to see how you are all getting  on.  Good luck to all those still waiting to test - not many left now!

xx


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like its all over for me. Started bleeding didn't even make it to my OTD :-( gutted. I can't afford to do it again so end of the road for me


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Baby giggles, so sorry to hear that. Gutted for you. No words can make it any better so I won't try, but know in thinking of you and sending you lots of online hugs via bubbles x


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Donna Maria.   I have just noticed the February thread, and will gladly go on it now I am officially PUPO.  

XX


----------



## LBoden (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news babybiggles and notgiving up. Sending you loads of love xxx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it was negative this morning.. Wishful thinking. Feel so torn and gutted to get my hopes up like that.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Babybiggles and notgivingup so very sorry to read your news today sending big     

Danni so sorry for your result also   

LuckyJen how did you get along today honey

Penguin16  for OTD tomorrow    

 and  for our remainding January testers

Donna


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

hi guys, how's everyone doing?

I was a bit dissappointed in my beta today: 42
My first beta, 96hrs earlier, was 15, so that's a doubling time of 64.6hours. 
My RE reassures me that it is within normal limits, wants to test again in 48hrs. I guess at least it's still going up


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi luckyjen it is very early and it is doubling, I know that its hard to get excited if you have had previous history and have tried so hard for preg but remember your test day was tomorrow and you are early days so numbers wont be high, keep positive, sending you sticky vibes and good thoughts xxx


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Penny for your encouraging words


----------



## FeatherGentle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't kept up. It's been a rough few days. I Just want to confirm that it was a BFN for us this time around. It has been difficult and I feel our one little frosty doesn't stand much of a chance for next time. 
After much thinking and crying, the decision was taken to wait a few months before FET. I want a couple of tests done that have never been done, and I need to make sure my mind and body are ready to welcome a new emby. It's hard to believe it could happen for us. DH and I need some time away from tx to get that positivy back in our hearts. 

Sending   and love all around. Thank you for the support. 

Congratulations to all the january bfp...    

So so sorry to for those with bfn    

Take good care and good luck on your journeys,
Feather


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Lucky Jen and Gingerbelle         for our last 2 testers

Feather sending massive     i hope the tests may bring some answers 

I will pop back later to pop some links on for places to go from here on as this thread will close later tonight or first thing in the morning 

           

Donna


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

It's a bfn for me.. That's me pretty much done now I don't know if I can take anymore BFN's in my life!!! Good luck to the remaining January testers xx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Aw HBK      Sorry to hear, especially when it's so final sounding.  Take care xox


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Just waiting to get my beta done at the lab.

For any Reprofit ladies,
Just wanted to share something with you, that's a bit weird.
I used my Reprofit HPT this morning since it is the official 12dp5dt, and it came up negative!
It's bizarre as I tested the same pee with my first response kit, and I have a nice clear 2nd line.

After about 10mins. The Reprofit one did show the faintest hint of a 2nd line, but you're not really supposed to read it after 5mins.?
So, just thought I'd warn you guys not to rely on the Reprofit HPT.


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

I started to bleed a little last night, then a bit more this morning so was convinced it was all over. Went back to bed for an hour then thought best do the test anyway as the clinic will tell me to. 

BFP!?!?!

Called clinic and they brought me in for blood test which has come back as pregnant (101 or 110 can't remember, bit of a blur!) I am still bleeding a bit so I'm trying not to get too excited as I'm scared! xxxx


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Way to go Ginger         

Remind me, how many days post transfer are you?

Jen


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Bang on 14 days today.


----------



## Stockport123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Excellent news, ginger belle so so pleased for you. Lovely to hear good news on here. Hope your bleeding stops soon.xx


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

The bleeding has got heavier and is now definitly red rather than brown. Starting to worry my joy may be cut short. 😔


----------



## Stockport123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh no, what did the clinic say about the bleeding?xx


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

That its quite normal but that was when it was brown. Going to call them tomorrow.


----------



## Stockport123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck, hope it works out well for you.xx


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Gingerbelle oh honey sending      
Just to say i bled from day 10 of 2ww to day 15 and my son is now almost 5, also there was a lady in November i think who had heavy bleeding for a few weeks with clots and is now on her way to her 2nd trimester

I am going to leave this thread open for a few more days so you have somewhere to post and to gain support from the other ladies 

Do let us know what the clinic has to say tomorrow

Jen thinking of you     

Donna


----------



## Lucky Jen (May 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Well the beta was disappointing at 61 which means the doubling time has gone up to 89hrs.

I won't get another done until Monday, so it's going to be a long weekend in limbo


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi girls,
I just wanted to post in response to Gingerbell.  I had heavy bleeding on my test date and was bright red, my tests and tests since have all been positive. The clinic advised that this does happen....mine lasted 4 days and so far nothing since. It doesn't help u stop worrying and panicking. I have my scan Tuesday so will find out if everything is ok, I will let you all know. I'm trying to keep positive, I am here if you want to talk.
thinking of you x


----------



## christi (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Sorry I haven't kept up, we've had family visiting but everyone's been in my thoughts.

*LuckyJen* -  on your  !!! I'm praying for you that all will be fine and your levels will continue rising for your test on Monday. I know it's difficult, but try your best to relax until then 

*Gingerbelle* -  on your  too!!! Donna and Nixsta2 are right that bleeding can happen and still result in a healthy pregnancy. I freaked out on my otd because I had some spotting for the first time. I told my nurse about it when I went for my blood test and she told me not to worry because ivf patients tend to bleed more and it's normal.

*Tilly1980* and *Emlore* - Late congratulations for your  !!!! I'm so happy for you and wishing you all the best for a healthy pregnancy and baby!

*Ballboy* - so sorry to read about your chemical pregnancy. I admire your positive attitude and wishing you good luck for your next cycle 

*FeatherGentle*, *Birdy86*, *Roo86*, *Dannixo*, *Scooter5*, *babybiggles*, *notgivingup*, and *hbkmorris* - so sorry to hear about your negatives. I know there are no words to describe what you're feeling. Don't give up. I know it's hard, but with each negative the RE's learn more about you so you have a better chance next time. I'm thinking of you and sending  's. *Babybiggles*, I'm praying that in the future there will be another opportunity for you to try again 

*Tippytoes *and* Penguin16* - good luck and sending  your way!!!

Thank you to everyone for all the well wishes when I finally got my positive the other day. Dh and I still can't believe it! I had another test on Tuesday 19dp5dt and my Hcg was 2,017. I have another Hcg test next Tuesday February 5th. If that goes well then they will schedule a scan.

Wishing all the best to everyone!

  

Christi X


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Just want to say congratulations to all the BFPs this month. Seems there have been loads!

I had a BFN on OTD. I've tested again since then but no change so it looks like this is a negative for me. 
Hopefully I'll be joining a 2ww thread in a few months time


----------



## christi (Jul 18, 2008)

*Cornwall* - I'm so sorry to hear about your negative. It's always a terrible loss and I feel for you  . I'm happy to see that you're already thinking ahead and I'm sure in no time you'll be back here on the 2ww. Until then, take care of yourself and you'll be in my thoughts  .

Wishing everyone else all the best and a nice weekend!

Christi X


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Christi,
Looks like you've had a bit of a journey too. Next cycle will be my third one so hoping for third time lucky.

Good luck with the next stage of your journey


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

LuckyJen - good luck for tomorrow - hope your beta has improved   

Cornwall sorry to here about your negative - it's good that you are already thinking towards your next time   

Gingerbelle -  on your      hope you are alright and that things have settled down with you  

FeatherGentle, Birdy86, Roo86, Dannixo, Scooter5, babybiggles, notgivingup, and hbkmorris - sorry to hear about your BFN's -      I wish you all every sucess in your next attempt.

 all round xx


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm back to the clinic for bloods tomorrow so we'll know more then. Not feeling confident to be honest as the bleeding only stopped yesterday (so far...) Plus I had been really tired, emotional and had really bad headaches-all of which have now stopped too. At least hubby will be home then, its been so hard going through this without him. 

I take it it is as simple as if I am still pregnant my blood levels should have increased quite a bit since Thursday, and if not they will have dropped off considerably? I did another HPT yesterday (god, you get obsessed dont you?!) and it was still BFP but I guess it takes a while for levels to drop and the test is quite sensitive so could still be picking up what's left?

This is so hard. Going from OMG it's positive, to bleeding and thinking its all over.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello

Just popping in to send       and     to Lucky Jen and Gingerbelle

Gingerbelle you would expect the levels to be at least double as HCG is said to double every 48-72 hours 

thinking of you both ladies

Donna


----------



## Nixsta2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi girls,
Just to let you know that at my scan they confirmed an early pregnancy loss, I feel empty and numb now.
Sorry for the sad news but I wanted to Thankyou all for your support during the anxious weeks of waiting........ 
I know for now its over........


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Lucky Jen thinking of you honey

Gingerbelle any news honey thinking of you also

Nixsta2 so very sorry to read of your sad news thinking of you and DH

I will leave this thread open until Friday and will then lock it

Donna


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Blood test on Monday showed levels had dripped for me, so unfortunately not pregnant. 
Thanks for your thoughts and asking after me. Am better now I've come to terms with it. Natural selectionand all that, that particular embryo just wasn't meant to be just now. 
We will try again with our frozen embie, but not until hubby has got his tour of afghan out the way, so looking at end of this year/beginning of next. 
Thanks for the advice and comfort during the 2ww. I wish you all the best for your futures, and possibly be back here again on my next 2ww. 
X


----------



## Gingerbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry, levels dropped not dripped! Damn sausage fingers!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Gingerbelle,

So very sorry honey my thoughts are with you and DH

   

Donna


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Gingerbelle and Nixsta - sorry to hear your sad news.  

Gingerbelle glad to hear you are thinking positively towards next time.


----------

